# LMV's Gym Thread



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So this is a big thing for me because I have never enjoyed exercise, been to the gym only once in my life with a friend.
I've found a gym 5miles away where I can go as concessions while I'm unemployed, which is great! I only have to pay £17.50 for the year, and then £2.50 every time I go, as long as it is off peak times. 
I'm not doing this because I want to lose weight (I'm currently underweight). I'm not even that bothered about getting toned to be honest. I'm just hoping doing some regular gentle exercise will make me generally feel better in myself. 
I only had surgery three weeks ago so I am definitely going to take it easy. 
I have my induction tomorrow! Wish me luck!

*Edit: Have changed the name of this thread from "I'm joining the Gym!!"*


----------



## Price

Good luck! Remember to get hydrated before you go and take some water with you.

Also, disregard most the information the personal trainers give you on your induction. I don't know why but some of them have no clue  Just find something you want to do and check youtube and places for videos on form. Even for something like running since doing it wrong can wreck your knees! 

Most of all just do whatever you feel like you can do, don't start pushing yourself until you're better from the surgery and know your limits. And good luck again!


----------



## rygon

I find the induction to be pretty good. They are mainly there to show how to use the machines safely, not what exercises you should be doing.

Ive had a couple of personal trainers and found them great. Told them what I wanted to get out of the gym and then drew up a plan to help. 

I find 30mins to 1hr enough for a session. I wouldnt bother looking on youtube as there way too many people who think they know what they are doing but are totally incorrect.

http://www.bodybuilding.com is an amazing site to help with whatever fitness regime you need, quite a few people on this site use it.

Great deal you have there, I cant believe it is so cheap. Perfect weather to be exercising anyway as its too cold to do anything else  Enjoy yourself


----------



## Price

Sure they help you see how to work the machine, but for most of them the instructions are written on the side of it  

And please do check youtube if you are doing anything that isn't simple  I don't know how you can suggest not looking at it, because it's generally easy to see who is doing it right. For example strength coaches such as Mark Rippetoe have videos up on there. Not looking for the right source can be terrible for you, and some PTs really don't know what's up. I mean there's a PT in our gym who does squats, and after looking at him do them I swear his knees are just gonna blow up one day because his form is so bad.

Honestly if you're going to spend an hour every so often in there you can afford to spend an hour first to make sure you're doing them right, and from reputable sources. Some trainers are good, but other's really aren't. Considering my friend described the course to become qualified as one "a joke", and his life literally is the gym, you have to take their word with a pinch of salt 

Long post that shouldn't really need to be written, but doing things safetly should be your priority, especially with something like crohns and surgeries! Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good for you, LMV!  For what it's worth, before I became ill I hated going to the gym too.  I would do certain things like kayaking, but to actually go to a gym and work out was such a chore and a bore to me.  Then I got ill and learned what it was to lose my health.  When I hit remission I started working out again and found it really fun this time around.  I feel SO healthy, normal, human, and just plain good when I work out!  Hopefully your experience will be similar.  You've definitely got the right attitude - you want to work out, and you're doing it for health rather than to get toned/skinny/whatever.  That's why I work out too, to get as healthy as I can so I can fight my illness with everything I've got.  

I'm glad you're starting out slow too, that's the best way.  Start slowly, build yourself up and gradually do more over time.  I primarily lift weights and do some cardio too - when I started working out, I did 2 days a week of very light weights.  Over time I moved up to 3 days a week and increased the amount of weights I was lifting.  At this point, close to 2 years after I started working out, I'm now up to 5 days per week (3x weights and 2x cardio with some yoga thrown in too).  It was very slow going, I had lost a lot of muscle mass from being ill and from being on steroids, but I stuck with it and I have regained my muscles and feel great when I work out.  Stick with it even if it's very slow progress - slow progress is better than no progress - and don't compare yourself to what other people in the gym are doing.  I can't always do the abdominals machines, for example, but it's okay because I know my body is not like anyone else's in that gym so I just worry about myself and avoid making comparisons to other people.  Just do your thing, listen to your body, don't push yourself too hard especially at first.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mickey

You do need some time to heal, so perhaps the first month only doing treadmill to build up your cardio and tone your body.  You will be amazed how it will tone you, slim hips, etc...and easier on your body.  Try 20 minutes, in 5 min increments, increasing speed each minute until 5 min, then go back down to lower level and for next five minutes increase, then go down, then back up...time will fly by and the way you are exercising will burn more calories and tone quicker.  Again, take it easy, but you will reap the benefits.  I have gotten over an illness and for two months have used 20+ minutes of treadmill as workout and feel great.  I steam/shower/steam/shower and then sleep like a baby afterward!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks guys! Your encouragement and enthusiasm is spurring me on! 
Rygon - I couldn't believe how cheap it was either! The reason I haven't joined sooner is because I don't have a job and I always thought it would be so expensive. I have worked it out and going twice a week like that is cheaper than a real membership for a year, but if I am employed and no longer seen as concessions then it goes up to £4.75 a time, which is more expensive. 
I hope I will get into it enough to keep it up, but if I don't then I wont have that money coming out my account every month. 
I went out and bought some trainers the other day! (I didn't even have a pair of trainers!!)
Cat - I'm glad it worked for you! I really am hoping it makes me feel better! I'm going to try and get into a routine set days a week to make me go!
Edit: Omg, maybe I'll meet some hot guys in the gym? Does that happen? lol


----------



## Price

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Edit: Omg, maybe I'll meet some hot guys in the gym? Does that happen? lol


Haha, well you can try, although most the time people are too busy listening to music to really look around! The amount of times I have to repeat "Oi mate" before they notice is silly.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I have noticed a few good-looking guys check me out while I'm in the gym so it's totally possible.  I am married though so obviously haven't gone up and said hi or anything!  My hubby works out with me sometimes and he said he's also noticed guys checking me out in the gym.  I find it a bit embarassing but it's nice to know I'm still looking good, ha ha.

That is a very good thought about setting a specific time/day to go work out.  I do that too and it works really well.  If you have an MP3 player, it also really helps to set up a workout playlist.  Get some good music going to get you pumped and keep your energy up throughout the workout.  Try to eat something right after your workout too, protien is particularly good.  It'll help your muscles heal faster and be less sore.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I had my induction! It went well, the guy probably pushed me a bit harder than I would have done (I did tell him I had recently had surgery). But its probably good he pushed me like that because it showed me what I can do. And I'm sure it was still a very gentle work out. 
We used the treadmill, cross trainer, rowing machine, bikes and some weight machines. 
Now all I have to do is keep going 
I didn't see any hot guys but who knows, maybe next time!


----------



## rygon

well you're certainly going to ache tomorrow (and more the day after ). 
Its important to stretch afterwards for 5-10mins to help loosen all those muscles up.
Where your new trainers ok?

Glad you enjoyed it. If you need any help coming up with a exercise plan give us a shout (it can get a bit boring if you do the same stuff all the time or dont see the gains you would expect).


----------



## Beach

Word of advice, if your trainer suggests doing romanian dead lifts, you might point out that you have an IBD and some other exercise might be more ideal.    

I remember the first time doing that exercise with a trainer.  It was easy!  I didn't really feel much as I lifted the weight with my back thigh muscles.  I pointed that out to him.  Weight was then added, of course.   That wasn't the case the next morning.  I felt sore all over my upper legs and rear!  The big problem being that it became difficult to squat for the next few days - a problem someone with an IBD does not want to have.


----------



## Price

Nothing wrong with romanian deadlifts! Although you should be getting just as much hamstring action from squats if you go low enough  

Soreness or DOMS you can keep exercising through too, don't be discouraged by it. Your muscles will be less sore after workouts the more you do them. But if it's an injury rather than just soreness you have to stop for a bit!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes I am definitely going to ache tomorrow! My body feels a little tired. 
My trainers were ok! I only noticed them rubbing a little bit while I was on the rowing machine, but they didn't do it enough to cause a blister. 
Thanks Rygon, I might take you up on that after a couple of weeks


----------



## zilla7777

Awesome job on going to the gym! You might find it kind of turns into your 'sanctuary' when you get used to going. It's nice to go in there, focus on what you're doing and forget about everything besides what you're there to do; to exercise. It becomes a nice stress relief, even if it is designed to physically stress your body.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How's it going, LMV?  Have you been back to the gym?  Were you really sore the day after your first workout?

I must say, I re-read your first post - you have to pay $2.50 (I don't know how to make the "pound" symbol!) every time you go?  That sounds expensive to me honestly!  Is that how gyms work in the UK, you have to pay every time you go?  I joined a gym here in the US where I pay a $29 annual fee, and then $10 per month.  I can go an unlimited number of times, as often as I want, for that $10.  And I go quite often, so paying $2.50 each time would make me go broke really quickly!

zilla7777, I feel the same way - the gym is my sanctuary!  Particularly when I'm in the gym alone.  The gym I pay for is huge and there's always people there, but there's also a little gym in the basement of my workplace that nobody but me ever goes to.  So when I'm in that gym particularly, I can crank up my music and I never have to wait for a weight machine to open up and I'm not self-conscious at all because nobody is there but me.  I can just do my thing without a care in the world, it's lovely.  It's the place where I feel the happiest and healthiest, and it's the only place where I can forget for a moment about having an illness.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey, I just went again for my second time, and I'll go next on Friday. It was good. I didn't feel like I was there for very long because I can't do very long on each machine yet! But I will get better 
Cat - I actually thought this was a really good deal. Its not normally how gyms work here. I have signed up for casual use. Gym membership is usually about £25-30 a month, which at the moment I cant actually afford being unemployed. That is for unlimited use you can go as often as you like as you described. I did my calculations to make sure the way I was doing it was working out cheaper and it does for going twice a week. If I was to go as often as you did then I probably would need a full membership. 
Also, as I have just started, I hope that I am making a lifestyle change, but if it is just a phase then I don't have to worry about £30 coming out my account every month which I'm not using. And that £2.50 is for concessions which included unemployed so I was pleased I could get it cheaper at the moment. 
But anyway, my body feels tired, but I feel good in myself. It was nice to get out the house drive off on my own and do something for myself


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi LMV, did you go on Friday?  How was it?  It gets a little easier each time you go, right?  Those first few workouts are tough and you'll feel sore afterwards, but don't let that get you down.  Keep it up, like you said it is a lifestyle change, and every time you go it is a choice.  But believe me, it's a good choice and your body will thank you for it.


----------



## Price

Also interested in how you're doing, I forget how much time passes haha. 

I just thought too, have you made any changes to your diet now you've started going the gym? I've no idea what your diet was like before though so I'm not gonna write out a massive paragraph on what to eat yet


----------



## Ya noy

I belong to Woman's Workout World, where I only pay $7.99/month for life, includes all the aerobics, yoga and spin cycling classes I could possibly desire, and membership is good at any one if their many branch locations. 

When I belonged to Gold's Gym though, for the best "hot" guys, you wanted to get there early in the morning, like between 5-6 am.  That's when all the professionals were there, to get their morning routine in before heading out to work.  Most guys there during the day were in full-time training for competition, while evenings and weekends was a "meat market" and not in a good way.  Gold's gym had better instructors though, including world class champions and professional athletes.  It's also where I met my cycling group.  

I personally get a better workout from group classes, where I can challenge myself against others and draw inspiration from them. 

Hope you find your new gym inspiring as well.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey!
Yes I went on Friday, and went yesterday as well. 
Friday it felt like it was easier, but yesterday felt harder again!
Price, no I haven't changed my diet. I figured if it made me hungrier I would just eat more! But my diet is pretty healthy, I'm a nutrition graduate so I'm pretty clued up on that, but thanks


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm glad to hear you've been back a couple of times!    I've had experiences like that too, particularly when I was starting out with exercise, where everything would feel great and easy one day, and then the next time I was at the gym everything would be super challenging.  Not sure if it's an IBD thing or not.  I used to work out semi-regularly before I became ill and I don't remember having experiences like that back then.  Who knows!  But I will say that I don't really have experiences like that anymore, so I think increasing my fitness has helped insulate me against having those super challenging days.  So, keep up with it and it will get easier - not every day will be easy, but generally speaking it will get easier the more you do it.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I went to the gym today, and while I was on the treadmill, which I usually do at the beginning to warm up by brisk walking. Today I thought, I'm going to try jogging....
It was a bit of a mistake really because I couldn't get the pace right! Too slow, too fast. Then I realised I'm not as fit as I thought I was and had to take it back down to a walk pretty quickly! And my leg muscles tightened up!
But at least I fancied giving it a go! I must be getting better or I wouldn't have tried! 
Anyone got any tips for this?


----------



## Ya noy

Running/jogging is something you should work up to gradually.  

I still have painful memories of when I joined a few friends on their evening jog around the lake.  I hadn't run previously, but aerobicize and cycle long distance, so didn't think a mile around a lake would even be that much of a challenge. At the end, my legs were a little shakey, but I wasn't even that winded, so against my friends' advice, I joined them for a 2nd mile around that lake.  

I was fine too, until after we got home.  I was sitting on the floor, and my legs cramped up!  Charlie horses in both my calf muscles, hard as rocks, and so horribly painful, that I couldn't move and spent the next four hours, rubbing and trying to stretch out my legs.  Good thing we were at my house, because rather than attempt to stand, I had them bring me a blanket and pillow, and I slept the night on that floor. 

So just work up gradually, don't overdo, and make sure you stretch, both before and afterwards.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I definitely agree with the stretching advice and about working up gradually/starting slowly and not overdoing it.  Interval training is good too - you could try walking for a few minutes, then jogging for 30 seconds, then walking again, and so on.  I personally can't jog myself, it hurts my hip arthritis too much, so I usually warm up on the exercise bike or the elliptical machine.  Those machines are lower-impact (easier on the joints) and don't cause me added arthritis pain the way that jogging does.


----------



## Price

http://i.imgur.com/1N32GsZ.gif

The more orange man is supposed to be running, even if it looks like he's getting ready for the triple jump. Easy way to get started with running a decent distance/speed 

I would've just put the pic up here but it's massive and I don't know how to resize.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I did a tiny bit of walking for a bit, then jogging for a bit, and back to walking again. It went a bit better today, but I still feel a bit strange running. Why do my calf muscles feel tight after running? Am I not doing it right? Also tried out some free weights for the first time today as well  
I think I might be starting to like that feeling when you can feel yourself working hard.
Unfortunately I'm not going to get a chance to go again this week. My mum is a teacher and its half term this week so she has lots of plans and there isn't another chance for me to use the car.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

When I tried running, I recall my calf muscles feeling the same way.  I don't know why that happens but it is normal and I think it should pass as you get more used to jogging.  I'm guessing it's just that the calf muscles aren't used to jogging and haven't been built up enough yet.  I would just make sure not to overdo it and also to stretch afterwards.

I'm so happy to hear you say that you are starting to like the feeling of working out hard!  That feeling is my happy place, ha ha.  When I feel like that, I feel like I'm normal and healthy.  When I first started working out, and I'd feel that feeling, it would bring the biggest smile to my face.  (Good thing I was usually working out alone back then, because I'm sure I looked completely crazy with a giant smile and sweat pouring down my face!)

As for not being able to go to the gym this week, is there anything you can do at home to work out?  You could look up fitness videos or yoga moves online and try some.  You could do some pushups, sit ups, lunges, etc.  Even 10 minutes with a hula hoop is a surprisingly good workout (and not too hard on the tummy either).  Or you could try the jog/walk thing around your neighborhood if the weather isn't too bad.  If there are stairs in your house, you could walk up and down the stairs a few times, that's very good cardio.  Good luck, I hope you can stay active even without access to a car!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah thats a good idea, I have a yoga DVD so I might give that a go!
I have to make sure my cat isn't around though coz he gets all interested and comes over and gets in the way! 
I'm not sure if I want to go jogging around the village just yet though! I want to get a bit better at it before I do that! 
My dad runs 8 miles a week around the village on a saturday morning and everyone sees him! Its what he is known in the village for.  
I've just said to my sister about going on bike rides together when the weather gets nice and she says its a good idea. I don't have a bike but could use my mum's because she doesn't use it. My sister's boyfriend is a bike mechanic and he made her one out of bits he had lying around. He said its probably worth about £600!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

My pets are the same way!  If I unroll my yoga mat, my dog and cat both think it's for them to lie down on.    I have to kick them out of the room when I ride the stationary bike too, otherwise they're liable to get bonked in the head with the moving pedals.  My cat can take a hint and will go elsewhere, but my dog feels rejected and will sit just outside of the room and sigh sadly until I'm done riding the bike.

And I can relate to what you said about your dad being known for running.  My mother is the same way - she runs marathons.  She's crazy about it too, she's completed the "50 states club" (she ran one marathon in each of the US states) and now she's trying to run a marathon on each of the continents.  Me on the other hand, I can't even run one mile without terrible arthritis pain.  I never liked running when I was younger/healthier either because I hated the comparisons between me and my mom.  So I get it, I totally do.  I like your idea about riding bikes, I love riding mine too.    It doesn't hurt the arthritis and I don't get compared to my mother - win win!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Wow! I can't believe your mum has done that many marathons!!
I aim to be able to run a mile one day but I know its going to take a long time to get there! 
Funny how just as we have been talking about this my sister has decided to go for a run! She is probably a bit fitter than me but doesn't go to the gym or anything, she does workouts from youtube videos! I would be interested to see which of us is fitter since I have been going to the gym though! 
I am looking forward to going on a bike ride  It will be nice on a nice day. I should do more exercise bike at the gym. So far I find it hard to do more then 5 mins :S


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

5 minutes on the bike is a good start!  Keep going with it, you'll get a little better each time.  When I started trying to do more cardio, I could not even manage 3 minutes on the bike without getting completely winded.  It's taken awhile to build myself up, but I can now do a 30 minute hill program on the stationary bike - I huff and puff and sweat and sometimes want to stop, it's very tough, but I keep going and can pedal the entire 30 minutes.  I definitely want to go on bike rides outside when the weather gets nicer so I'm working on building myself up to be able to do so.  I did 7 miles on my exercise bike in about 35 minutes yesterday - on a hill program!  That's new for me, I hadn't gone further than 6 miles before, so I'm still getting better and stronger all the time.  You just have to keep doing it and I promise you'll see improvements.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah your right, just keep at it 
It probably doesn't help that I start the bike after already being on the treadmill and rowing machine. I plan to swap it all around at some point though.
I know this is probably a silly question, but how do you know when you are putting on muscle or toning up?
I am slim so its kinda hard to tell... I wish I was still at uni and had access to the body composition machine. 
What exercises to people find ok for the tummy? I've realised thats pretty much the only thing I'm not working on really, and its probably the bit of my body I dislike the most!


----------



## Price

Your tummy doesn't really need working out so long as you're using it to balance weight during lifts, but if you're not then I suggest looking into hanging leg raises or crunches. Those two are probably the best. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQds_kvhEHo < Leg Raises
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKg_cdwq9l4 < Crunches

And you won't really be able to tell between "toning" and putting on muscle, although you'll be able to stop a drop in bodyfat%. Don't worry about getting too muscular though because women don't really have enough testosterone to get bulky.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Swapping it all around will keep things from getting stagnant - if you do the same thing in the gym every time, your body can get used to it and then you won't get as much benefit from your workout.  So definitely switch things up at times.

As for how to know when you are putting muscle on or toning up - it took me at least 6 months to notice any difference.  I am probably a more extreme case as I was really sick for a year and then on steroids for 7 months, so I lost almost all my muscle mass.  I had to spend about 6 months just building myself back up to being where a normal average human would be at.  I started working out in about May of 2010, and it was in about January 2011 that I was at a clothes store, trying something on, and in the changing room mirror I noticed that I had arm muscles!  That was the first I had noticed that I had noticeable muscles.  So, it may take awhile, but you should notice it when it happens.  

For reference, my hubby doesn't have IBD nor any other illnesses, and he's been working out probably about 2x per week since late October 2012, and he said he's recently noticed that his arms look a little bigger.  So that only took him 3 or 4 months of fairly casual exercise to notice a difference.  I think it takes a bit longer for us IBD'ers (or at least it took longer for me) to put on noticeable muscle.

And as for abdominals exercises, I find doing the plank position is pretty easy on me.  You put your forearms on the ground and lift your body like you're going to do a push-up, and just hold the position.  It's tougher than it sounds!  If you can do it for 30 seconds, that's pretty good.  I can't always hold it for 30 seconds but I try to do it for that long.  Here's a link with more info on the plank:
http://exercise.about.com/od/abs/ss/abexercises_10.htm


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks for the link guys!
Pike don't worry, I don't want to look like a body builder! I am naturally curvy so I don't think I will lose that. I guess I just want to know that what I've got is a good ratio of muscle and fat. 
My main thing with the exercise is I want to feel healthier and fitter, anything else that comes with it is a bonus!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I just realised I described myself as slim in one post and curvy in the next! 
I am small, but curvy


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> My main thing with the exercise is I want to feel healthier and fitter, anything else that comes with it is a bonus!


That is exactly the right attitude to have.    That's basically my attitude too - I want to make my body stronger and healthier on the inside.  Any improvements to the outside are just icing on the cake.  And no, you definitely won't look like a bodybuilder - my understanding is that those scary-muscular female bodybuilders all take a lot of steroids (and I don't mean pred!).

How's it been going with working out at home this week?  Have you found exercises that you like that you can do at home?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Didn't get on too well at home! But I did manage to get to the gym again on friday. 
I do seem to find it hard to exercise at home. I just want to sit on my bum all day! 
I have a horrible day tomorrow - interview in the morning and appointment with the surgeon in the afternoon :S


----------



## Price

Good luck at the interview! 

And yeah it's a bit of a pain trying to motivate yourself at home to do exercise, when you go the gym there's other people there so it just feels like more of a group activity, even if you don't speak to anyone 

And yeah to go with what cat said, you'll never look like a female bodybuilder unless you roid  The ones that do at the gym I go to you can actually smell the roids on them, it's horrifying!


----------



## Ya noy

It's very difficult for women to put on that type of muscles body builders have. You'd have to lift weights for hours a day and even then, it isn't something that happens "accidentally".  

You really don't have to worry about it.


----------



## lost kitten

If you want a quick, cheap workout at home on days you can't get to the gym, I'd recommend buying a set of resistance tubes/bands. I got some a couple of years ago when I was doing rehab for my knee and have just started using them again after finally putting on some weight. 
There are so many exercises you can do with them, on pretty much every part of your body. Just using them the last month has toned my arms and legs right up.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, interview?  As in, job interview?  Best of luck with it!!

I had one of those "sit on my bum" days yesterday.  Didn't leave the house, didn't even change out of my pajamas, just played video games and watched TV all day long.  A very lazy Sunday.  Don't let a lazy day wreck your fitness plans though - I'm headed right back to the gym today.  I hope you can get back to the gym soon too!  Good luck with the interview & appointments today!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes it was a job interview! I don't think it went very well but my appointment with my surgeon did.
Don't worry I'm heading back to the gym today! 
I feel I have a bit of a cold coming on, and I woke up with bad stomach pains last night, but I'll just take it slow and see how it goes. 
Lazy days are good once in a while


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I've had a good couple of work outs at the gym 
I'm going to mix up my activities now so I do them in another order and focus on other things. So far I have really excelled in the rowing machine which I always did second, and by the time I got onto the bike I was too tired to do more than 5 mins. So I started on the bike today and did 10mins, then 10 on rowing machine and could only do 5 on the treadmill! So it seems atm 25min cardio is about my max. I would like to try and get this up.
I'm now going to start my work outs with 10mins on the bike, then do the treadmill second to try and build that up - more running, and finish on the rowing machine as it is my strongest one.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That sounds like a good plan to mix things up.  Are you doing any weight lifting in addition to the cardio?  Maybe try the weights every other time you go.  I think we talked about this in another thread, but as you know, corticosteroids can rob you of muscle mass and I believe bone density too - and weight bearing exercises can build muscle and bone.  I'm probably a bit biased since weight lifting is my favorite form of exercise.  I had to force myself to start doing cardio so it sounds like we're kind of opposite.  I did an entire hour on the exercise bike on a hill program yesterday though so it definitely is possible to build up your ability to do cardio!  The most I had done in the past was 45 mins so I feel really good about being able to do an hour.  Anyway, I'm getting off-subject.  I'm glad you've had some good workouts!    How often are you going to the gym?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Wow that's great you got up to an hour! 
Yes I am doing some weights too but not as much as cardio. 
I'm still keeping up twice a week. I'm probably getting to the point where I could do more but I don't want to push it or get bored.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I started at 2x per week too, and I found that I got bored with that but in the opposite way - I needed to do more!  So I went to 3x per week pretty quickly and stayed with that for quite awhile before I moved up to 4x and now 5 to 6x per week.  But you know your body best, so just listen to it and it'll tell you if it wants more exercise (mine pretty much begged for it!).  My body is quite happy now that I'm working out almost every day.  I didn't think I'd have the time or energy to do as much as I do, and I did have to build up to it, but I'm really happy being able to work out so often.

Maybe you could try working out at home one day a week in addition to going to the gym 2x per week?  You mentioned not really having motivation or being in the right mindset to work out at home, so maybe use this as an opportunity to push yourself a little bit and get to where you can work out at home too.  Personally, I like doing yoga at home, because I feel like I look silly when I do it, so I'd rather do it where nobody can see me.  And if I get good enough then I might have the confidence to do yoga where other people are around.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I might start having a think about what I can do at home. What are those stretchy tube things with handles on the ends called? I bought one of them once but never used it! I wonder where that is. 
Do you work full time Cat? 
I'm worried that my gym sessions will go out the window if I get a job. It will be my first full time job as well so it will take me a little while to get used to it. Plus I will have to change my membership because I only have off peak at the moment.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I do work full-time.  I'm lucky because there is a little gym in the basement of my workplace.  So when I first started working out, I would go spend my full lunch hour down in the gym, then eat my lunch at my desk when my workout was over.  I still do that sometimes.  Other days, I go to the gym right after work (I'm not a morning person so I don't like to work out before work!).  And sometimes I work out at home - I have a stationary bike at home, and a Wii Fit game that has yoga moves on it.  If you work full-time, you can still work out regularly.  I work 40 hours a week and I can still find an hour or so each day to exercise.  It's tricky sometimes but it's definitely possible!

As for the stretchy thing, is it a resistance band?  I have one that my physical therapist gave me.  You use it to add challenge to certain exercises.  I googled and came up with this:
http://www.realsimple.com/health/fi...ance-band-exercises-00100000067997/index.html


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah that looks like them! I wonder where they are. 
I'm thinking if I get a job I will work out straight after work. I might have to join a different gym though depending on which job I get. I don't want to think about it too much though, I might not get the job!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Fingers crossed that you do get the job!  Is there a gym anywhere near where your potential workplace is?  Who knows, maybe there's a gym in the building.  I didn't realize there was a gym in my workplace until after I got hired there - they gave me a tour of the building on my first day of work and that's when I first learned that there is a gym the basement and that it's free for employees to use.  So maybe you'll luck out and have a gym in your workplace too!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah it would be good if there was! I'm really hoping I do get one of them though! 
I had an interview for it on Thursday and I felt it went really well. Plus I had to do some online tests before hand and I got 99% on the maths one! I was so surprised. So I kinda feel like I have already proven myself to them. If I get that one it will be about a 30 min drive home on the motorway, in the opposite direction to the gym I go to now.
Also its a temporary job, so it depends if I get a 6 or 12 month contract as to how keen I will be to change my membership financially! Anyway, its not worth thinking about it now. 
I've been working on an activity I have to do for another company before my interview on Tuesday. If I get that one, it will be a 6 month contract and I will probably have to go and live in london for that time so I definitely wouldn't be able to use my gym!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

My plan worked!
By doing my strongest machine last I was able to get up to 30mins of cardio!
I'm very pleased with myself!
I'm going to carry on building up the amount of running I'm doing on the treadmill... Thats my plan for now! I don't really have any other goals right now, other than building up my routine to include the cross trainer as well.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay LMV, I'm glad you were able to meet a fitness goal!    Do you have a long-term goal, other than just generally get fit & healthy?  That's pretty much my long-term goal, to get as fit and healthy as I possibly can so that I can fight my illnesses with everything I've got.  In the short-term, I had wanted to be able to ride the exercise bike for at least one hour, and I met that goal last week.    Now my goal is to keep doing that, and I did it again yesterday - so far so good!  Superficially speaking, as a kind of silly goal I'd kind of like to have nice 6-pack abs.    I know that one is still a long way off (although I can tell I do have nice ab muscles hiding underneath the belly flab, ha ha).  So anyway, yeah, it's always good to have goals, no matter how silly or difficult they may be.

When do you hear back about the job?  I hope they don't make you wait too long while they decide!  Good luck!!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I had another interview today (the London one) who said they would let me know by Friday, and I don't know when the lasts week one will tell me. I'm rly nervous about it because its the most hopeful I have been about getting a job so far. I would genuinely be really happy with either job. 
I don't know about long term goals, to be honest I never thought I would get this far!
I suppose I could aim to do the race for life which is 5K, but I don't really like running! So I don't know.
I found my resistance bands but they are not what I thought they were. 
They have foot holes and a handle on the other end, so I think they are for doing stomach exercises but I have no idea how to use them!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm sure if you googled or looked on youtube, you could find some exercises to do with the resistance bands.  I have one resistance band that my physical therapist gave me a long time ago, but I only know how to do my physical therapy exercises on it.

If you don't like running, then definitely don't make that one of your goals.  Fitness goals should be fun and something you want to do.  Do you have a bike?  I have some bike goals for myself - I'd love to ride around each of the lakes in my city (one is really big though so that would be a very long ride, like I'm guessing about 30 miles).  I'm going to try to ride around the smallest lake first and see if I can do it.  I'm going to make it fun and will take scenic photos along the way and stuff like that.  Also just a general goal, I'd like to take our kayak out more this year than we did last year (we have a 2-person kayak).  We did 3 kayak day-trips last summer and it was so fun.  We brought our dog and packed picnic lunches and took scenic photos.    So I think I'd like to go kayaking more this summer.

So yeah, that was kind of rambling, but I think fitness goals can and should be fun so that it keeps you wanting to stick with it.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah your right it should be fun... 
I might enjoy running once I can do it!  
I don't have my own bike but my mum never uses hers. Apparently it has a puncture though. But my sister's bf is a bike mechanic so I might ask him what I need to get for it.
Me and my sister have been thinking about going on a cheap holiday to the New Forest and take our bikes with us. There are a lot of cycling routes around there. Depends if I get a job or not though!
In the meantime though I'm just going to carry on trying to build up my endurance for cardio. Maybe once I can happily do 10mins on each machine ill start to do longer on one, like focus on the bike or the treadmill more. 
Also I just bought some other resistance bands for training at home. Only about £6 on amazon with postage.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Fingers crossed for you about the job!  It seems like it's taking forever for you to hear back, I'm getting anxious on your behalf!  I'm not sure what the New Forest is, is it actually a forest?  If so, that sounds nice and peaceful for biking through.  We have an arboretum in the middle of my city, it's basically just a huge park with a lot of trees and not much else.  But you can walk/drive/bike through it.  I tried biking through the whole thing last year but I only made it about halfway through before I got too tired.  This year, I'm going to try to bike through the whole thing (it's on the route that goes around the small lake anyway).  Anyway, I'm rambling again.  Good luck with the job, and let me know how you like the resistance bands and if you find good exercises to do with them.  I just have one and I only know how to do a few things with it, so it doesn't get much use.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Haha, yes its a real forest!  Its also heathland and it has villages in amongst it as well. Its a national park, and a popular holiday destination in the UK. You get New Forest Ponies wondering around. And as I said before miles and miles of cycle tracks. Its probably about 50 miles from where I live. 
I've had a look for some exercises to do with them... Can't wait for them to arrive so I can try them!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh, ponies wandering around, that sounds very cool!  All we really get around here is wild turkeys running around, and they're kind of dumb & ugly.    We get the ocassional deer too but nothing close to ponies.  That forest sounds really cool, I hope you get to take your holiday there and ride your bike all around.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks! I hope so too! Obviously its very weather dependant but I have found a holiday park which has a gym and an indoor or outdoor swimming pool! So even if it rains all week we could still have an exercise holiday! 
It would be something to look forward to.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That sounds perfect!  I haven't been swimming in ages, that sounds really fun.  I hope things work out so that you can get the job AND go on that holiday.  

How's it been going with you going to the gym?  Are you finding it gets a little easier each time (generally speaking)?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I think I am finding it easier, I can definitely do more now thinking back to how I was on that first session! Its really good to be able to see the improvements because It makes me want to keep going and keep improving


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay, I'm glad you're seeing improvements!    That's very encouraging and I hope it continues.  Are you still going to the gym 2x per week?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes I'm still going twice a week,
thinking about taking it up to three but I'll see how I get on with the resistance bands at home first. 
I just got rejected from one of the jobs  the one in London.
Still haven't heard from the other one, the interview was a week ago now.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aw, sorry to hear you didn't get the job.    Fingers still crossed for the other one!  As for going to the gym 3x per week, if you're thinking about it then you're probably ready.  When I first started working out, I was going 2x per week for maybe the first 2 or 3 months.  Then I felt like I really wanted to be doing more, so I moved up to 3x per week and that went well.  I felt good & satisfied at 3x per week for a long time, probably about a year.  Then more recently I moved up to 4 days, 5 days, and now pretty much every single day I get some form of exercise.  I love it, I think I'm getting addicted to the endorphins, ha ha.    Anyway, just listen to your body, it'll let you know when it's ready for 3x per week.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Had another gym sesh today and felt really good  
And my resistance bands arrived so I'll have a go at them in the next couple of days  
The best thing is this - 
Me and my sister were talking about which sorts of exercises we do for different muscles. And I was showing her the action of what I do for triceps with free weights. And she said, wow your arms look really toned, let me feel them! 
yay, I have toned arms!  
Must be all that rowing machine.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great!    I remember when I first noticed muscle tone in my arms, I was just shocked that I could actually see muscles!  And back in October when the hubby and I finally joined a proper gym, he told me that he wanted to start working out because he wants to get "awesome arms" like mine.  It's kind of amazing to see all your hard work start to pay off physically like that.    I'm glad you could make your sister jealous, ha ha.


----------



## sid

Gym is a great idea..its been 3 months for me now and I am much more fit, and gained some muscles..and I am loving it...its now a part of my routine for life.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I think its been almost two months for me now


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I tried my resistance bands work out today. Its actually a lot harder than I thought, but I think that's mainly because I'm not used to it yet. 
But it left me feeling quite shakey so I think it will be good to do on non gym days. 
This is the workout I used http://www.fitsugar.com/10-Minute-Resistance-Band-Workout-26140096  as well as a few other exercises.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I find I'm that way too, I feel like I'm getting pretty fit but if I try a new type of exercise, it's much harder the first time than I anticipate!  It's like my muscles aren't used to doing specifically that so I'm kind of a mess the first time, ha ha.  I usually just do weights and cardio regularly, but sometimes I try to do some yoga too.  And if I'm doing yoga for the first time in a long time, I find that it's difficult and I get quite sore afterwards!  But if I do it again shortly thereafter, it's much easier.  So hopefully the next time you do the resistance bands, it should go much easier for you.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I'm sure I will get used to it!
Its also because they are strange things I think, like it feels funny to not be able to put my legs out because my arms are stopping them. I'm so glad I didn't get stronger bands!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Owie! My leg muscles are really feeling it after that workout yesterday! I reckon its all those squats. I wasn't used to doing those even without the resistance bands!
I'm going to put off the gym until tomorrow now


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ouch!  My leg muscles are kind of sore today too.  I rode the bike yesterday but then I had to keep going up & down the basement stairs and I think that's what made me sore!  Feel better soon!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ahh... The gym was hard today!
I was doing well up until about half way through my workout. When I was only 3mins into my rowing machine I wanted to stop but I kept it going up to 10mins (did the last min really slow coz I felt like I was going to be sick!)
Today was the first time I thought "I don't like going to the gym!" 
But I felt quite happy driving home afterwards!!


----------



## Beach

Yeah, I used to get myself pumped up, going to the gym, working out.  Then I suppose the obvious dawned on me, working out hurts!  Now to keep me going I tend to set times I'm going to exercise and stick with it.  I'll also mix up the routines to keep it interesting.  This morning I mixed things up, instead of lifting weights I only did body resistance exercises, push ups, leaning against a wall squatted down for a minute, etc.  It was good.  It isn't as difficult, but will keep me in shape till I decide to return to the old routine.  

Not sure if this courts in the exercise section, think I'll be exercising my mind more frequently also.  Bought a few summer books.  I'm doing what I can to hurry up this cold overcast weather to move on!


----------



## sid

great to know so many members are into gymming now. I feel great the days I am into gym..especially when I come out tired and all sweat. I love that feeling.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, have you been back to the gym since that bad experience?  I hope you keep up with it, don't let one bad day throw you off course.  I would have quit a hundred times over by now if I let one bad day derail my fitness plans!  I don't think I've ever thought "I don't like going to the gym" but I've thought things like "Why am I doing this again?" and "This is just too hard."  You just have to keep going and push yourself through it, though.  For the vast majority of the time, I love going to the gym, and fortunately I don't have too many days where I have those thoughts, and when I do I just need to remind myself why I do what I do.  Because I have an illness and I need to feel like I'm physically fighting it.  Because I now know the value of my health and I try every day to hold on to it and to make it a little bit better.  Because I'm not going to let my illness win!  And on really bad days, when even those aren't the most compelling of arguments, I just focus on how good I'll feel when I'm all done with my workout.  Like you said, you felt great driving home, so remember that feeling for the next time you have a bad day.  I always feel better after a workout, always, no matter how crappy or tired or un-motivated I feel beforehand.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Cat, I plan to go back tomorrow!
It was only while the exercise was feeling hard that I was feeling that! But tbh I'm not all that motivated to go tomorrow.
But I will. 
Maybe if I do well tomorrow I will feel better about it all. I don't know if I'm starting to get bored of the routine though. I think I need a goal to motivate me but I don't know what...


----------



## sid

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Cat, I plan to go back tomorrow!
> It was only while the exercise was feeling hard that I was feeling that! But tbh I'm not all that motivated to go tomorrow.
> But I will.
> Maybe if I do well tomorrow I will feel better about it all. I don't know if I'm starting to get bored of the routine though. I think I need a goal to motivate me but I don't know what...


hey dont give up....u'll get used to it..i know initially you feel not so motivated after some time but if you continue you'll get over that feeling and get habituated to gym..and thats really great for you in the long run.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I went back to the gym again today. It was hard again! At exactly the same point I wanted to stop again. But I still kept it going. 
Haha, I saw a girl from school there who was in the year below me. She was rly annoying bk at school and always went on about being allergic to strawberries. "I'm allergic to strawberries, they bring me up in a rash" at the time I had an anaphylactic allergy to peanuts so wasn't particularly sympathetic to her rash. 
Anyway I suddenly saw her at the gym having her induction. I was laughing to myself coz I imagined her telling the instructor about her allergy to strawberries on her medical form!!
My Mum and sister found that quite funny as well.
I'm wondering if I found working out hard because its my time of the month? Anyone else get that?


----------



## Price

I can't say I get that, but some gym days are just harder than others, usually because of diet or lack of sleep. Like on a good day I can squat 70kg, on a bad day I have to drop the weight a bit, or just do less reps. 

There are more factors to it too, stimulants like caffeine can help boost your efforts in the gym and it's also easier when your insulin is higher. Not sure that's the right way to word it, but about an hour after eating is optimum. 

Got dared to drink 8 pints of milk the other day actually, the next gym day was really easy, but it wasn't nice drinking that much milk at all lol


----------



## Beach

Aw, that's wonderful that you made it back into the gym, giving it a go!  I hope you are able to keep at.  I have a friend that has tried gyms off and on for a few years.  It never did stick for him.  He liked the idea of working out, but staying with it was hard.  Here of late though he seems to have finally found a workout he really enjoys, karate.  It's unreal, I've never seem him so enthused for exercising before.  He not only goes to the regular classes during the week, he has been known to drive an hour for a weekend class.  I'm really happy that he found the workout that motivates him.  He's looking great.  A little beat up and blue of late -  the class has begun contact hitting, and sometimes wonder if he has become the instructors demonstration subject, but he's hanging in there.           

I have to admit, I fell flat with my exercises today.  This isn't like me.  Today is suppose to be leg day, and while I'm pulling back doing body weight resistance workouts, which are easier and lets the body rest, it just didn't seem right.  I'll try again tomorrow.  Probably.  I have tennis summer tennis hitting coming up & keep telling myself a nice rest is allowed!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks beach and price 
I don't think I would have done as well with my fitness if it wasn't for the advice and support I get on here!
Interesting about the caffeine. I did know it was a stimulant. Sometimes If I have a coffee before the gym I think, oh this will help for the gym. I defo didn't have any before I went today, I can't remember if I did on wednesday or not.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

These are all interesting points, particularly about the insulin.  With my GERD, I usually wait 2 hours minimum after eating to hit the gym.  If I go an hour after eating, I will likely vomit, that's just too soon for me after eating.  So I usually work out 2 to 3 hours after eating, and I have noticed that if I am closer to the 3 hour range, I'm pretty much running on empty.  I can still do my workout, but I feel empty and like I need to dig deeper to get the energy to finish, and I am starving by the end!  Personally I avoid caffeine (migraine trigger) so that's not an issue for me, and I also wouldn't even drink one glass of milk (lactose intolerance).

LMV, I'm glad you're keeping up with it, even though it's been hard the last couple of times.  I hope it gets easier again soon!  Keep going, don't give up!  That's too funny about the strawberry girl, ha ha.  But I'm confused, you have to fill out a medical form when you join the gym over there?  Here, or at least at my gym, all I had to fill out was stuff like name, address, phone #, and credit card info so they can bill me every month.  They asked nothing about medical stuff.  Although there was probably something in the paperwork about how I agree to use the gym at my own risk & I can't sue them if I have a medical issue or hurt myself or whatever.  Stuff like that is pretty standard here in the land of lawsuits.

Beach, don't you start slacking off now!  Just kidding, you're entitled to a rest day, but don't let this slacking thing become a habit.    And what you described with your friend, I think that's why I've been afraid to look into martial arts classes.  I'd love to learn to defend myself but I don't like the idea of getting beat up in the process of learning, especially with so many iffy body parts (hip & gut mostly), plus I bruise easily.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I can't remember exactly what the forms asked but its the pretty standard stuff like do you have a pacemaker, heart condition, diabetes etc. And they also took my blood pressure as well.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, only my doctor ever takes my BP!  My gym asked no medical questions like that whatsoever, and they certainly didn't take my BP either.  I don't think any gym here takes BP readings!  Usually just doctors and sometimes pharmacists if you ask them to.  The gym just wants to know how to take your money and that you won't sue them and that's about it.  Maybe it's a doctor-patient confidentiality thing, like the gyms here don't want to know your health history because they're not beholden to keep it a secret the way your doctor is?  I don't know.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hmm... I don't know either. I wouldn't have thought gyms here were much different from there in that they are just a money making thing.


----------



## Price

There's doc-patient confidentiality here too, I think it's insurance incase you do sue, since there's nothing stopping us here. 

That said I always say there's no medical conditions I have on the forms. Crohns doesn't get in the way and if you put it down some of them make you go and get a doctors note, which inconveniences me 

They do have doctor induction type things though over here. Essentially if you qualify, a nurse helps you work out. I can't remember what the criteria were though


----------



## Beach

I had a wonderful leg workout this morning!  Glad i did it.  Took me awhile to find motivation to wake up, do it.  Then I remembered if I do not workout on my legs at least once a week I develop knee joint pains.  That's the price for playing tennis on hard courts over the years.  It's a catch-22 situation.  Workout and have sore muscles, or not workout and experience joint pain.  So that was a deciding motivation this morning.  Joint pain is so much less desirable than muscle soreness.    

Now I'm soon off to the hardware store!  I need a new garbage disposal unit.  The old one broke the other day.  I've been going through a similar thought process, do I really want to get under the kitchen sink, remove and install this wet and dirty machine today.  I'm tired and sore from the workout already.  The motivation comes from a newly developed odor coming from the kitchen sink.  Not good.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How's it going, LMV?  I saw in the other thread that you did another resistance band workout, well done!  Have you hit the gym again since, and if so did you feel better or the same?  I hope you're doing well and not too sore from the resistance bands!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi cat! 
I'm doing ok but I haven't been back to the gym yet. I'm not hurting so I think I recovered a lot better that time!
I had my first infliximab today!  All went well so thats good, but meant I couldn't get to the gym and also I can't go tomorrow coz I have my job center meeting, plus a meeting at the hospital for my volunteering induction. And I need to get my friends bday presents!
So I'm going weds and friday this week.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, sounds like you have a busy week!  I'm glad you're planning on specific days to work out, that always helps me so much too to have a plan and know exactly what I'm going to do on any given day.  It makes me stick to it, too.  If I don't make a solid plan to work out at a certain time on a certain day, then the day gets away from me and I end up not doing it.  Now that I'm working out just about every day, I try to plan a whole week in advance.  Today, bike from 6 to 7 PM.  Tomorrow, weights in the little gym at lunch.  Wednesday, bike, evening.  Thurs, weights in the big gym, evening.  Fri, bike or possibly yoga depending on how tired my legs are.  Sat, weights.  And so on.    As long as I have my workout plan in place, I can manage the rest of my life around that.

I forget, did you ever hear back about that other job?  I know you applied to 2 and one of them said no, but did you hear from the other one?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No I didn't hear from them, so I'm guessing thats a no!
I think maybe I should email them to check, but I'm scared of having the definite no. Although it would probably be best so I look interested still.
I'm really gutted I didn't get it because I thought it went really well.
Haven't had any other interviews since either. Although I've still managed to apply for jobs.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How are you today, LMV?  Still doing well after your first infliximab infusion?  Did you make it to the gym today?  If so, I hope it went well!


----------



## Jam300

Just joined the gym! I'd been putting off joining it for ages because its a long old walk from my house, but the weathers improving!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Excellent, Jam!    Have fun, take it slow at first, listen to your body, and enjoy it!


----------



## Jam300

I certainly will! I've always been into my fitness and this is probably the worst shape i've been in in years so i'm looking forward to getting myself back into a decent form.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thats great Jam 

I was at the gym again yesterday. It went well, but I was getting a stitch which was annoying, I had eaten an hour before. And it stopped me from doing my last min and half of running. I'll try again tomorrow though. 

I also went up a weight for my free weight exercises and that felt good - think I was going too light before!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay LMV, going up a weight means definite improvement, very well done.    Do you usually eat an hour before going to the gym?  I have to wait at least 2 hours with my GERD, otherwise I'm likely to puke.  I'm glad you're headed back to the gym tomorrow and it's great that you're keeping up with exercising.  I know it's made a world of difference for me.  Do you feel better/different since you've started working out?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No, with eating before it depends what time I go. Its an hour at the least. Its probably usually more than that.
I don't know if I feel much different. Its hard to tell because most of the time I'm sitting around doing nothing so its not like I can say, oh I felt better while I was at work .
But I have thought I might not be as sleepy in the afternoons.
And I have started to notice some muscle tone as well


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How's it going today, LMV?  Did you hit the gym on Friday?  How was it, were you able to accomplish everything you wanted to?  And how are you feeling since that first infliximab infusion, any better or different?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi Cat. 
I did hit the gym on friday and it went well 
I gave it a miss today in favour of sitting infront of the TV with my friend eating sweets...
I'll go tomorrow instead! 
I don't feel any different since the infliximab, I'm not really expecting to feel much different tbh, I'm still feeling pretty good since coming off the steroids, I'm basically just hoping to notice long term effects with it like... not flaring again while I'm on it and my fistulas closing!  
But at least it hasn't had any bad effects


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Glad to hear you're going tomorrow.  I can't comment on eating sweets because I may or may not be eating candy right now myself.    Ha ha.  Glad to hear the infliximab is going well so far.  Are you on any other meds or just that one right now?  I'm just on Asacol myself (in addition to multiple GERD meds) and fortunately it's been working pretty well (knock on wood) and has kept me in remission for a couple years now.  I hope you can have a nice long remission too.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I was a bit annoyed at my gym session today. As I have mentioned before there is only one bike machine I can use there because the other don't go down far enough for my little legs!
Anyway, when I walked into the gym there was a woman sat on the bike with a personal trainer next to her. So I was like, ok ill do treadmill first then hopefully they will be finished. She wasn't using the bike, just sitting on it and I thought from what I could see maybe she wasn't very well. Anyway, 12mins later I had finished on the treadmill and they were still chatting on the bike...
So I went onto the rowing machine and 10mins later they had still not finished! So I went onto the cross trainer for a few mins. They were still chatting away, I did my weights and left!
They were still chatting and I didn't get to go on the exercise bike!  I didn't really feel like I could ask them to move but it was a bit annoying.
I might not be able to go again this week either because of the bank holiday on friday they are closed. I might be able to squash one in on thursday.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I've had the same thing happen, LMV, and it's always annoying.  I've learned I have to be a little bit bold, and if someone is just sitting on a machine I want to use, I now will go and ask them if they're using it.  Usually people are really nice and will let me have it.  Yesterday at the gym, a girl was leaning against a machine I wanted to use and was talking to her friend.  I asked them if I could use the machine, they said sure and went somewhere else to talk.  I'm usually quite shy about that kind of thing but sometimes you just have to ask for what you want.  Sometimes it seems like in my gym, people will just sit on a machine and text or whatever on their phone forever without actually using the machine - I don't feel too bad about asking those people if they could move.  I try to never hog a machine for too long and I hate when people don't show me the same courtesy, so I'm getting over my shyness and am getting better about asking people to move off of a machine if they're not actively using it.

I hope you get to go again on Thursday then.  My gym closes on xmas and I think that's about it!  It's open 24/7 and I think it's open all the other holidays.  I should probably check and see if it'll be open on Easter though...


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I managed to get to the gym again today!
I was going to try and take my cardio up to 35mins, which I have been meaning to for a while. But I didn't because me and mum were trying to coordinate my gym session with her doing the shopping and I saw her turn up to pick me up from the gym as I had just done 30mins. So I thought I should just do some weights and go so I don't keep her waiting too long. 

So my gym is closed Friday and Monday for Easter, and with infliximab on tuesday I won't be able to get bk to the gym until wednesday. But I'm thinking if I do my resistance bands work out on sat and monday then I will be working out every other day for over a week so I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck with working out every other day!  You can do it!    As for having to rush when your mom came to pick you up, that kinda sucks, I really hate having to rush my workout because of someone else or because I have to be somewhere at a certain time.  Fortunately my hubby likes having a nice long non-rushed workout too so neither of us is rushing when we go to the gym together.

Wow, that's crazy that your gym is closed Friday and Monday too!  I called and my gym is going to be open even on Easter, apparently they don't ever close except on xmas.  So I'm going to go have lunch with my grandparents on Easter and then work out in the evening.  I'm hitting the gym on Friday too and I have the day off of work, woo hoo!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

My working out every other day didn't work out 
On Saturday I was just being lazy and I couldn't be bothered! So I did my resistance band work out on Sunday and Monday instead. Then had infliximab yesterday, should be going to the gym today but suddenly saw my week filling up. I have to apply for three jobs a week to get my benefits, had to go in to town today and sign on. I have training at the hospital tomorrow mid day and then on Friday I'm supposed to be having a day out with Mum. So I'm going to try and apply for all my jobs this afternoon and then squeeze in the gym tomorrow afternoon. Its going to be the first time ever I haven't done the gym twice a week, but I might try and get more resistance band workouts in!
I always ache the next day after so I know its a good workout even if it is only 10mins!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

After writing that post above I did end up going to the gym today! 
I did my jobs quicker than I expected and I thought it would be easier to fit it in this afternoon. I'm glad I went.
I managed to get my cardio up to 35mins by doing another machine at the end. To be honest it wasn't even too hard. I might even try to do 40mins next week. I mean yeah I was tired, but I think I could have kept going! 
I didn't do too well on my rowing machine though because I had a stitch. And when I was on the bike I was trying to further than I did before, so I was going quite fast and in the end I was at exactly the same (3.03km in 10mins!) that has happened to me twice now!! 
Also, I bumped into a girl from school I haven't seen in years and we had a chat. She was really nice so I'm pleased about that. I might have made a new friend!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm glad you were able to hit the gym in spite of being busy!  Sometimes it's tricky to squeeze in a workout, but I'm happy that you were able to fit it in.  I have to schedule myself workout time every day, that way I know I'll do it because I have time blocked off just for that.  That's excellent news too that you were able to do a longer workout.  I can relate to trying to go further on the bike but still ending up going the same distance.  If I really push myself, I can do 12 miles in one hour on the bike - but if I take it pretty easy, I end up doing like 11.75 miles on the bike.  Only .25 mile difference, really?  It feels like it should be more than that!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I had a really good day at the gym today 
I managed to get my cardio up to 40mins 10mins x 4 machines. I like breaking it up like that because then one machine doesn't get too boring. 
Also, within that I did an extra 1.5mins of running instead of walking and did the best I have done on the rowing machine. I put the resistance up half a step and did about an extra 70m, I think it was 1714m in 10mins 
Then I did a few weights, stretched and went home. 
The other good thing, is that as I walked into the gym, my hip was hurting a bit, so I thought I wasn't going to have a good work out. But it didn't hurt at all on any of the machines. When I was on the cross trainer, which I think was the culprit of the hip pain, I tried putting my feet a little closer together so I think that might help. 
Also, it cheered me up coz I was feeling sad this morning. While I was working out I didn't think about any of it.


----------



## kel

Out of curiosity, are you still underweight? You seem to be doing a lot of calorically intense activity at the gym.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I like hearing updates like this one, very well done.    I hope your hip continues to feel okay.  I went through something similar, my left knee would start hurting after I had ridden awhile on the exercise bike.  I'm not sure if I was sitting in a bad position on the bike or if my knee was just a bit weak or what, but I haven't had that knee pain in a little while (knock on wood!).  I hope your hip pain stays away too!  Good job on going farther and longer on your workout, that's excellent.    I always feel my stress, sadness, etc go away too when I'm working out.  It's like my therapy and my stress relief.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Kel - no I'm back up to a healthy weight now, my BMI is about 20. 

Cat - yeah I'm not sure what is going on with my hip, I think its muscular though.  
Now that I have got my cardio up to 40mins. I'm not sure what to aim for next. I know I can keep increasing the intensity, and can go for longer if I want to later on. I'm not really sure!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

You need to set some goals!  Do you want to run a race?  Or ride your bicycle somewhere in particular?  A triathlon maybe?  Or maybe not races, but is there some sort of fitness goal you have?  It can be anything from serious to silly.  As I'm sure we've discussed before, one of my silly fitness goals is to have a flatter tummy - still working on that one!  Another one of my goals is to ride my bike around each of the lakes in my city.  There's also a bicycle event here called "Ride the Drive" where they shut down city streets for a day and let everyone bicycle downtown without car traffic getting in the way, and there's this one big hill downtown that I just could not do last year.  My goal is to make it up that hill this year, without having to get off and walk!  I've been doing hill programs on my bike regularly and I think I can beat that big hill this time around!  So, think about specific things like that that you want to do.  Do you want to look better, feel better, go faster, win something, etc?  Pick something and go for it!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I just put this in the other thread but I wanted to put it here as well:

Me and my sister just got back from a fun morning in town. 
We went to both buy sports bras! 
The first shop we both went in the same changing room because they went out into the shop so we didn't want to have to go out into the shop to show each other! I asked the guy if we could go in the same one and he was like "eerr... If you want to?!" haha
My sister got two, and some trousers and spent a total of £70! I did really like the first one I tried on, the same as what she got which was £30, but in the end I got another one from another shop for £22. Its a bit more bra shaped rather than like a crop top style but still has enough support. But I'm happy to wear mine underneath a top, whereas she wanted to wear hers on its own. 

She might come to the gym with me on Friday, I hope she does lol it will be fun. 

Cat- we have defo spoken about the goals before! Each time I achieve one I think we have spoken about which one I should have next. I defo want to go on some outdoor bike rides. I need to sort out a bike though... lol 

Right now my goal is go to the gym in my new bra! haha, I will do this on Friday!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's a good goal, and I hope that if your sister goes with you that you both have fun.  Don't let yourself get distracted by her being there though.  I see people at my gym who just stand around and talk to each other the whole time without actually bothering to do any exercise!  There's one girl who goes to my gym and she's obviously very serious about exercise, she's there often and is always working hard.  I admire her.  But once she brought a friend who was clearly not so serious about exercise, and the friend tried to not do much and just chat the whole time.  It was clear the girl and her friend were kind of a mismatch in the gym, and I haven't seen the friend with her since.  I was leary about bringing hubby to the gym with me since I know I do so well on my own, but fortunately he's serious too and doesn't want to stop and chat ever.  

New workout clothes are so fun.    I got 2 new sports bras the other week (on clearance, only $6 each!) and I've been wearing them every chance I get.

As for a bike, didn't you say someone (your mom?) has one you can borrow?  You might be able to find a decent used bike for pretty cheap too, or if your city has anything like bike rentals then you could try that.  My city has a program called B-cycle which is bicycles you can rent from various places around the city.  It's expensive though, it's something like $8 for 30 minutes/ $15 for an hour!  That's pretty pricey, and would add up quickly if you want to go on a longer ride.  It seems to be really popular here though.  I figured for that price I may as well just buy a new bike, so I did that last year.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Don't worry cat I don't think she will distract me! She is quite into her fitness. She said she will just follow me around the gym to we are interested to see if she can keep up with my work out!

Yeah my mum has a bike I can use. But I need to check it out because it has a flat tyre/puncture. My sis says she is going to get her bf to look at it for me (he is a bike mechanic) He can hopefully sort it for me. But I'm also worried because I'm rly small 4 ft 11, and my legs are quite short. My mum is about an inch or so taller than me, but we have to have the seat adjusted when we drive the same car, I have to move it forward. Whereas my mum and dad can drive the car with the seat in the same place when he is three inches taller than her. 
So I'm worried her bike will be too big for me and I will be too scared to ride it if I cant touch the floor. 
If I need to buy a bike I probably will get a used one, If I can get one small enough! 
I can't hire one here, coz I want to ride around the village and we don't have anything like that here. But that has given me an idea, if I do go on that riding holiday I mentioned before, I will defo be able to hire one there.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hm, I recall having a similar issue with borrowing my mom's bike years ago in high school and having it be just a bit too tall/big for me.  I'm 5'8" (I'm the shortest in my family!) and my mom is closer to 5'10", so only 2 inches difference in our heights.  But like you said, it does seem to make a difference.  I hope you can figure something out or find a decent used bike that fits you properly.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Me and my sister went to the gym today and I had a really good work out. I was pleased about this gym sesh for three reasons:
1. My sis got in for really cheap! It cost her £2.50 and she isnt even a member, we think he made a mistake!
2. My sis kept up with me really well. She went a bit slower than me but still managed 40mins. (I knew she would do well coz she does work out every day but doesn't use the gym so isnt used to the equipment)
3. My sis was impressed with how I work out. Said I work really hard 

I also got to try my new sports bra! Its great coz you basically forget you have boobs and don't have to keep pulling the straps up.

I was a bit worried before I went because I had just had to run to the toilet like three times and I didn't fancy doing that in the gym! But luckily I didn't notice it, only a bit of stomach pain when I was running so I just took that down a bit. 

I did even better on the rowing machine again!

Also, I know for sure I am fitter and stronger than I used to be. I can do so much more in the gym and my muscles feel stronger. I used to feel like Jelly and think, how am I going to drive home! Now they ache but its nothing like before. I also feel like someone who goes to the gym now instead of someone who just pretends to be... If that makes sense? lol


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I very nearly laughed out loud at the "you forget you have boobs" part!  

And your last sentence, yes, I can relate!  It took me a long time to really feel like "I'm somebody who works out".  I was going to the gym but didn't have a ton of confidence in the beginning so I didn't really feel like I belonged there.  And honestly I still have kind of a hard time with it, I look at myself in the mirror and it's still kind of amazing that I have muscles.  I think, "Am I an athlete?  Can I call myself that?"  I'm still a bit unsure!  I got so used to being "sick girl" that it's still strange in a way to be "healthy girl".  Sometimes I still feel like I have to justify myself too.  I see people at the gym who are obviously there just to look good, and I think, "I'm not one of those people."  I see this very overweight woman at my gym sometimes, and I see her struggling and fighting but she never gives up, even though she looks like she is absolutely miserable.  And I really relate more to her than to the fit people, because I feel like I'm like her.  Like I'm fighting a huge battle every day I'm in the gym, even though I'm not overweight and I'm not fighting the same battle she is, but we're both warriors.  We're not there to look hot, we're there to fight our battles.  So I guess I feel more like a warrior than an athlete if that makes any sense!  

Anyway, this post is already too long, but I'm glad you had such a good workout session.  Is your sister going to go with you more often?  And did they repair any of the stuff that was broken the last time you were there?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I know what you mean. It does feel a bit strange being there for a different reason to most. Although I think there are quite a lot of people at my gym who are older or fatter and are doing to get healthier. 
I don't think my sis will come with me again, well maybe but probably not too often. She is going back to uni tomorrow. Though she only has three weeks left. But I think she wants to join a gym when she goes back to uni for next year. The problem is she can't drive and if I get a job then she wont be able to come with me which is why she doesn't want to join. 

I didn't see if the step machines had been fixed, but I did notice another out of order sign so ill keep an eye on it!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

*I've changed the name of this thread to make it a bit more relevant now *


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Went to the gym again today.
Didn't too as well today.
I had a GI appointment this morning - all went well. But then I wanted to fit in my Gym sesh quickly because I have two job interviews tomorrow so I want to prepare for them this afternoon.
I found the gym quite hard and I'm blaming it on not having enough time to have a coffee before hand, and also being my time of the month. 
I only did 30mins of cardio, but I didn't mind too much because I wanted to get home. 
Cat! I forgot to notice if the machine has been fixed! But I walked straight past it so I'll say it was otherwise I would have noticed the out of order sign.

Aaagh, I'm a bit nervous about my interviews tomorrow. I have two interviews for the same company, with different managers for different positions. I really really want either of the jobs! They r food science type jobs so right up my street, but very entry level which is great because I just need as much experience as I can get. Also its on the University campus so I will be able to pretend I'm still a student, plus, its quite close to the hospital so will be perfect for appointments or volunteering! Its my perfect job I just need to persuade them that!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Best of luck with the interviews, LMV!  That sounds ideal, I hope you can get one of those jobs!  Fingers crossed for you!

That's good that they (probably) fixed the machine at your gym.  They did fix the one broken machine at my gym too - but the other stuff I complained about is still not fixed.  I hope they fix the bathroom stall at my gym soon, obviously that's an important thing!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Cat - I'm getting ahead of myself, the gym at the University looks so big and shiney! It looks so exciting! It says on the website it has 80 weight machines!
Its quite expensive though... :/ But hey I will have a job then! and if I get membership it might inspire me to go more, and it might wake me up after being at work all day.
Getting ahead of myself, I need to get through these interviews first!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, 80 weight machines!  I'm going to have to count the weight machines at my gym the next time I'm there, but I'm guessing it's less than half that.  And there's 7 or 8 machines at the little gym in my workplace.    I'm jealous of the 80 machines, that's awesome!  Now I REALLY hope you get one of those jobs!

And yes, it should wake you up and give you energy if you exercise after work or even on your lunch break.  I personally really enjoy working out on my lunch hour, on those days I don't get the afternoon sleepiness even if I eat a big lunch after working out.


----------



## Ya noy

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Don't worry cat I don't think she will distract me! She is quite into her fitness. She said she will just follow me around the gym to we are interested to see if she can keep up with my work out!
> 
> Yeah my mum has a bike I can use. But I need to check it out because it has a flat tyre/puncture. My sis says she is going to get her bf to look at it for me (he is a bike mechanic) He can hopefully sort it for me. But I'm also worried because I'm rly small 4 ft 11, and my legs are quite short. My mum is about an inch or so taller than me, but we have to have the seat adjusted when we drive the same car, I have to move it forward. Whereas my mum and dad can drive the car with the seat in the same place when he is three inches taller than her.
> So I'm worried her bike will be too big for me and I will be too scared to ride it if I cant touch the floor.
> If I need to buy a bike I probably will get a used one, If I can get one small enough!.


Oh, you can adjust bicycle seats by a good 4-6 inches to adjust for various height riders without it making any real difference in your ride.  

If there's not more than 5 inch height difference between you and your mom, you shouldn't have any difficulties riding her bike--unless she was riding a bike that was already a too big for her.  

I'm just over 5' and you could easily ride my bikes, which I bought at garage sales, used, but my bikes are really nice bikes. Even my old 10 speed commuter bike is from the 70s,  but it's a Schwinn Supersport, which was top of the line back then, and  is STILL a much, much better bike than any brand new "fall-apart"  bike from a "big box" store.  It's also chromoly, and at 30 lbs., still lighter weight than many modern bikes. 

My road bike is an Airborne, which was a U.K. Company, manufactured in the UK.  It's also titanium and at 16 lbs, is uber light weight, incredibly fast, and would have been been several thousand dollars, if I hadn't bought it used at a rummage sale. When riding long distance, weight makes a gigantic difference, but for short distance, heavier bikes provide a more strenuous workout.  

Anyway, before shopping for used bikes at rummage sales, I highly recommend you first do a little research and learn the difference between the better brands/models and the total crap bikes, because at rummage sales, there's often not much of a price difference between the 2, but the difference in the ride is enormous.  


Best of luck on your job interviews


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Omg everyone.... I've been offered the job!! I start on Thursday! Can't quite believe it.
I know my gym routine is probably going to go out the window now... I'm not going to worry about it too much yet. I just wanna maybe go a week or two into the job to see how it goes and then think about trying to fit in the gym again. 

Wow, is it strange I'm actually a bit upset about leaving unemployment behind me? I guess it must just be nerves about leaving the comfort of being at home all day. I know this job is right for me.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I said this already in your thread in Members Only, but I'll say it again here - congratulations LMV!!  I'm sure once you settle in to your job and get your daily routine figured out, you'll be able to fit in workouts here and there.  Don't let the gym slip entirely by the wayside, but one thing at a time of course.  You can always work out at home before/after work with your resistance bands too if you can't get to the gym.  I work out at home a few days a week and it is convenient, although there are a lot more distractions at home ("I'm going to ride the bike just right after I start the laundry, take out the garbage, unload the dishwasher...").  Because of that, I do prefer the gym.  But anyway, you'll figure it out.  Good luck and congrats again!


----------



## Ya noy




----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi everyone 
I haven't done any more exercising but thought I would just update you on my thoughts/plans. 

So it turns out I only work mon-thurs  I'm very pleased about this. Three day weekends are lovely and it also takes the pressure off a bit only needing to get through a four day week. So I've been thinking that I can go back to my gym on a friday (I only have an off peak pay as you go membership) As I have a job now this is going to go up to about £4.70 a time. 

I'm also thinking of checking out the big gym, on the campus where I work for one evening a week, if I can get a similar pay as you go membership. Because at the moment my job is only for three months, I don't want to subscribe for a pay monthly membership if I don't have a job in three months time. I have also had the thought that, say I am paying £40 a month for this gym, and have a week off work I wont want to drive all that way to use the gym. Its 9.2 miles and takes about 25mins with the traffic, whereas the gym I use at the moment is 6miles away and takes about 15mins.  

So basically I'm just thinking about this three months for now, and then I'll have to have another re-think after that. 

The only annoying thing is, I only get to drive the car to work once a week (coz I share with my mum) that will be a weds when I cant go to the gym coz I have my hospital volunteering. So I'll have to carry my gym stuff with me to work on public transport, then walk to the other side of campus from where I work which I reckon will take about 15mins, then do my work out, take public transport home looking a mess and get stuck in traffic. blah blah blah. 

When I was working on thursday the manager mentioned they do pilates on a Thursday lunch time, so maybe I can get in on that.

Sorry this has been a massive ramble! haha. Its a really nice day today so I'm guna go outside and do my resistance bands work out


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I said it in the other thread, but I'm jealous that you get off on Fridays!  I've worked full-time Mon-Fri for awhile now.  When I first started at my company (like 10 years ago) I got off on Fridays and that was sooo nice.  I miss those days!

Do you have a locker or anything like that at work?  I do, and I keep a gym bag in my locker so that I don't have to lug it back and forth between home and work.  I do lunch hour workouts sometimes and it's really convenient to just have my workout stuff right there.  I take my dirty gym clothes home at the end of the week and bring in fresh clean stuff with me on Mondays, it works out well.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No I don't have a locker, but I can keep my bag under my desk, I just wont want to keep it there over night. 
I've thought of another option, I could go to the gym after work on a Tuesday, my mum will drive me to work so I don't have to do half the lugging about, plus on Tuesday I finish at 4 rather than 4.30 on a Monday so I will get home a bit earlier. 

When I have the car on weds I'm guna drop into the gym on the way to the hospital and ask them about prices. I might try it out the week after. I might need to have another induction but I dont mind that because I can ask about the weight machines.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi everyone.
I have survived my first week at work! lol
I'm really looking forward to my weekend! And the first thing I'm going to do tomorrow... Hit the Gym!!! I have been eating a lot of chocolate at work! haha
I also need to get work out of my head. I guess coz I'm learning a lot I can't stop thinking about it. It is a bit stressful because I'm already quite busy and taking in so much. Thats why I'm really looking forward to taking all my stresses out in the gym. This is the first time really that I can use the gym in this way because before I wasn't stressed in the same way.

Also, while I'm talking about work I just want to do a tiny rant about the subject! haha

Actually... I just deleted my rant because I don't think I really need to go into it.... I guess I'm just learning about scheduling and having to deal with people trying to tell me what to do, stand up to people to say I can't make certain meetings if I'm held up etc. 

I'm also annoyed at my Dad, lol. Basically he works with a company who are not very supportive and he hates it. So now if I mention to him, oh I found this hard today. He keeps going on about his work. Like I mentioned having a lot to do. He says "at my work if you say you have too much to do they just say you aren't organising yourself properly" etc. I don't actually care and it doesn't help me! I really get sick of his negativity! Its one thing to be realistic but negativity doesn't really help.

I'm also a bit worried about work next week because someone is on holiday, I have to cover things. So I am only just getting used to my work and I have to cover someone else's now. 

So yeah.... Need to try and forget about work this weekend and have a good workout tomorrow!! 

Sorry for rambling!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I know that feeling, after a stressful day/week at work there is nothing better than hitting the gym.  Maybe your dad should go with you!  

Seriously though, I hate that too, particularly when my hubby complains about his work.  He works part-time like 2 days a week.  I work full-time plus I have my illnesses to contend with.  So I can't stand when he complains about work, because he gets to be at home way more often than I am, plus he's healthy.  We just got new furniture and I didn't like how he arranged it, so I re-arranged it.  He semi-jokingly threatened to put it back the way he had it, because "I'm home a lot more than you are so the furniture should be the way I like it."  I got so mad at that!  I'm rambling now, but I feel for you.  Hearing about someone else's work troubles is not helpful at all to dealing with your own.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I seriously enjoyed my workout today  I felt so uplifted afterwards it was great. Considering it has been more than a week since I last went, I still kept up to my 40mins of cardio so I was really pleased. I think maybe I didn't go as hard as I usually do but thats ok.
I'm just really pleased it made me feel so much better!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay LMV!  Well done!  :dance: :applause:


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I've been thinking recently about the changes in my body (appearance wise) since exercising. I am definitely more toned than I used to be, but something I didn't really expect, which might have been a bit naive of me, is that I just generally look bigger!

My arms, legs, bum and boobs all feel and look bigger than before. I guess this is where I have gained muscle but not really lost fat. I am currently about 47kg (1.51m tall). Which is the heaviest I have ever got to (been this weight before but not above it). I don't know why I didn't really expect this, I imagined being more toned but looking the same size. I had to buy a pair of jeans in the next size up the other day! 

I don't really know how I feel about this. I mean at the end of the day I know I'm quite healthy atm and obviously that is the main thing. But I suppose I'm just not used to seeing myself at this size which is why I feel bigger.

One good thing though, I noticed that my cellulite has gone down! The first time I got it was when I first went on steroids after being diagnosed and put on 2 stone in a short space of time. I assumed it kinda formed where I was putting on fat so quickly, and I only had it in small patches on my bum/hips. I knew exercise could help but I didn't really expect that much difference, so that is a nice thing 

The only thing which really hasn't changed is my lower abdomen, though we have spoken about this before. To be honest I haven't really been exercising it either, feeling like it wont make any difference anyway. I have tried the plank a few times bit I don't really feel it that much, so maybe I need to find a different exercise to do for it.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I've experienced similar and it is weird especially at first.  My shoulders have always been kind of wide, and they got wider/bigger as I got more into working out.  Certain shirts don't fit me anymore because my arms & shoulders are too big now!  It's not the most attractive feeling in the world, but my hubby assures me that I look better now than I have at any point in the past, so even though it feels weird to me, it seems to be a good thing.  But it is weird, I assumed getting fit would mean fitting into clothes better, but now some of my favorite things don't fit right, so it is weird.

And yeah, I put on like 25 lbs when I was on steroids too, so I know that feeling!  For me all the weight seemed to go to my tummy area, and some of it's still there.  I still have cellulite too, on my thighs.  I could ride my bike all day but I'd still have stubborn cellulite.  Maybe it's just because I'm getting a little older, I don't know (I'm 33).


----------



## rygon

If its fat on your lower stomach then its normally the last area you lose and the 1st to put on). Any training that will burn fat will work and you dont have to do specific training for that area. If its muscle you want, then just keep on doing planks and free weights as these help build up your core stability.

Ive just found an app www.jefit.com thats really good for gym workouts. It allows you to store your circuits and tells you what weights you used before. It also has a part that shows you how to the each exercise, and also a chart for checking your weight etc. Ive just downloaded the free version.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks rygon  I'm kinda confused about "burning fat" you hear that quite a lot. Is it different to losing weight, which I know is all about energy balance. 
Isn't burning fat something to do with your heart rate?


----------



## rygon

The way I understand it is that you have different kind of energy stores within the body.
The main ones are:-

*carbohydrates*, which are stored in the muscles. These are what your body will use 1st as they are stored as long chains of glucose/glycogen which are easy to burn. These are used for short intense exercises, and once depleted you will start feeling fatigued

*Fat* which is more denser, but harder to break down, thus takes longer before your body can start using this type of energy.

*Proteins* are not really there as energy storage, but can be used if needs be (ie not much of carbs or fat left). These are the building blocks of your muscles so getting to this stage will mean your muscles will start to "waste away". The protein is only used on hard endurance type exercises.

So to lose fat you need to be exercising long enough to get your fat molecules broken down (15-20mins). I have heard that you should do low intensity long periods of exercises as this is more efficient way of burning fat, but its more important to use as much energy up as possible to lose as much fat. Because of this, I would rather do high intensity workouts that last 45-60mins, then a slow easy workout that lasts 2hours.

Now when it comes to losing weight. All of the energy supplies above will lose weight. But at the same time, you will be building up muscle, which is denser than fat, so your weight is a balance between how much fat you lose and how much muscle you gain.

To build your muscles up you need a supply of proteins, this is why people drink those whey protein drinks, to help give enough protein to rebuild the muscles (whether it works or not is another story)


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks!  
That sounds about right. I actually learned all that in my degree last year so I feel a bit silly for asking now! But I suppose it shows how much easier to learn when you can actually apply it or are more interested in it! haha


----------



## rygon

haha yeh, I remember learning it all at school but didnt really pay attention to the consequences until I started needing to lose weight lol.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I have another question! 

When doing weights, what is the difference between more reps less weight, and less reps more weight.


----------



## rygon

Ive always been told that if you want big strong muscles you want to be going 6-8 reps, whereas for endurance your muscles requires 12-15 reps. In between you will be getting a bit of both.

You want to be using weights that make the last rep a real struggle. I normally do 3-4 sets of these, with 1min rest between sets.

I think its to do with your different muscle fibres at work (although not sure of the science), but for me doing kickboxing I want to work not only on getting a bit of muscle and strength, but more importantly fast, muscles that dont tire quickly. So I normally do 12-15reps workout, throwing in 6-8rep workouts every so often. 



I think it is important that you concentrate on one area of your body per gym session to get the most out of it as well. I split my sessions down to biceps, chest, stomach, then back, triceps, shoulders another day. The last day is legs. This also helps to rest these muscles as I am exercising a different body group, so I am not over exercising all my muscles


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks, that sort of makes sense (about the muscle size and rep numbers) though I'm not sure of the science either. I think I need to concentrate on doing more reps  

And it also makes sense about doing different muscles on different days. I think I would defo do that if I went to the gym more often. But as it is I am going once a week so my muscles get plenty of rest!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I didn't get to go to the gym today  
I was booked onto this careers day thing in London. Basically I need the certificate for it if I'm going to apply for a masters course I'm thinking about. (really just to keep my options open). I was hoping I would get back home for three and would be able to go to the gym afterwards. But my phone died so I couldn't call my mum to pick me up from the station so I had to walk. By then I just wasn't in the mood to go to the gym!
I might go swimming tomorrow with mum. I really want to go on a bike ride but my Mum's bike hasn't been fixed yet...


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Swimming sounds fun!  That sucks that you didn't make it to the gym though.  Is your gym open on weekends?  If so, maybe you could go Sat or Sun.  One of the things I really like about my gym is that it's open 24/7 and even open on most holidays (it was open on Easter!).  As for the bike thing, you said your sister's boyfriend repairs bikes?  I wonder if he'd have a loaner bike he could lend you while your mom's bike is in the shop.

How's the job going now that you've been doing it a little while?  Is it getting easier, are you getting used to working?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I have an off peak gym membership so I can only go before 5 mon-fri. Hence why I can only go on a friday now with work!!
I have looked into other gyms but I cant get a deal like I have now and I don't want a pay monthly deal until I have a permanent job.
Work is ok thanks. I am getting used to working now and I feel like I know what I have to do. But I'm still finding it hard with scheduling my time. I had a meeting with my manager and explained there is no way I can fit in my lunch. My day is badly organised but out of my hands to rearrange. And then I get extra jobs to try and fit in which I can't... 
aagghh... welcome to working life right?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Huh, that's interesting what your gym considers to be peak hours.  I can tell you that my gym is always pretty empty on Friday evenings and at all times on Sat/Sun!  Sometimes on a weeknight it's very busy, but for pretty much the entire weekend, the gym is dead quiet and hardly anybody is there.

So, are you saying you can't take a lunch because there's no time?  That's not right.  I'm pretty sure that here, they're required to let you have a lunch break if you work a certain number of hours in a day (more than 4 hours I think?).  I don't know how it works over there though.  Hang in there for now, hopefully this job is the springboard to something better/permanent for you.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Lol, thats interesting about when you say the gym is busy! I'm not sure what the gym is like at peak times because obviously I have never been then!

Yeah its the law here to get a break too. But basically... I have people coming in at certain times each day. First lot of people in the morning, the second at lunch time, prep for each one before, staying there during and tidying after. So these people are here from 9.30-2.45. The managers ask me why I haven't gone for lunch yet! I have told them about it so they are going to discuss getting someone to cover for me while I have a break. 
But its annoying because its because of their organisation that it happens. I noticed straight away that meant I wouldn't be fitting in a lunch break and it takes them years to realise. Years because the person I am covering has done the job for years. The annoying thing is they keep saying, well she used to do it somehow. Or she just never complained about it. Don't know how they would do it for years and not notice though.

But saying that, just because its the law it doesnt mean it happens. In my old job you could go 12 hours or more and not have time for a break. New people join and are like, omg u can't put up with that, but then they do after a couple of days because that is the way it is. 

I'm sure it will get sorted out in this job though, they just didn't realise it was an issue until I raised it.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

starting to look forward to my gym sesh on Friday! One more day of work left


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Enjoy it LMV!  I've had a stressful week and it's only half over so I can definitely relate!  I'm hitting the gym on Friday too (and tonight also).  Is your job still so hectic?  Have you had a chance to take a lunch break yet?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Work has been ok this week, but that probably means it will be worse next week!
Yes my lunch break has been sorted out which is great. They have basically said we all have to cover each other so we all get our lunch. And having lunch at lunch times means my afternoon feels longer so its easier to fit my afternoon stuff in


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm glad you're getting a lunch break now and that things are going okay.  Have fun at the gym tomorrow!

Oh, and this is random, but I was wondering... you mentioned not being able to go to the gym at peak hours, so you have to go before 5 PM.  What would happen if you got there at like 4:30 and stayed longer than 30 mins?  Would they kick you out or just let it go?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No I don't think they would chuck me out. They are a fairly small and friendly gym so I don't think they would. I haven't tried it though, I've always tried to get there for four at the latest. I suppose if it really was an issue they could say on the way in, make sure its only 30mins or whatever.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Gym sesh went well 
I was a bit annoyed this morning because I knew I was supposed to be going into town today with my mum and sister to go shopping. But I thought I would have time to go to the gym first, because I prefer going in the mornings. But mum was like, ohh I won't have time blah blah blah. So I was like fine, lets go into town now and I'll go to the gym after. 
I wanted to get some new work out clothes but didn't see anything I liked so that was a bit disappointing. I'm guna look online to get an idea of what shops to try next time.
Anyway so I went to the gym in the afternoon, got there at about half three. 
It was OAP central... seriously I have never seen it so busy in there and it was mostly old people going rly slowly on the cardio machines! I don't want to sound mean, its great that they go but it was slightly annoying because I didn't get a chance to go on the bike. 
So I did 30 mins of cardio, and then thought I would take a bit longer with my weights instead. (free weights because there was someone on the machine I wanted!!) I just did a bit on my arms, but where I usually try to do 12-15 reps twice, I took it a bit slower and did it three times. 
Overall it was great, the OAP's were only a slight annoyance 
And then on the way home someone in front of me wanted to go 30mph the whole way, when the speed limits are 40, 50 or 60 along there! Luckily I got to overtake at some point!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm not sure what OAP stands for!  But I can relate, at my gym there are so many people who just love to walk slowly on the treadmills for a long time.  I like to walk on the treadmill just for a few minutes to cool down at the very end of my workout, but sometimes it's impossible to hop on a treadmill because they're so popular.  It's only ever the treadmills, though.  I don't get it - especially with the weather being nice now, you would think people would just go for a walk outside if all they want to do is walk!

That's funny that you say mph - you guys don't do kilometers per hour there?  We do mph here but in Canada they do kmph.  I went to Canada a few years ago and I kept having to do conversions in my head from mph to kmph, because we rented a car in the US and it only had mph displayed on the speedometer, but when we drove into Canada, all the speed limit signs there were in km per hour.  I was sure I was either going to go way too slow or way too fast and cause some kind of trouble!  Anyway, I'm rambling again.  

Glad to hear you had fun during your workout for the most part!


----------



## rygon

OAP= Old aged pensioner 
When I used to go to the gym we had the "mums" that would go there to meet up. They would do about 2 reps on a machine then spend the next 10mins chatting. They used to hate me for asking if they had finished with the machine so I could go on it.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh, Rygon, I hate when people sit on a machine not using it!  There are a lot of younger people who go to my gym, and I swear some of them will sit down on a machine and just play with their phone for like 20 minutes!  They are always really understanding though if I ask if I could sneak on the machine for just a minute.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

haha, yes old age pensioners! 
bless. They seemed to have it in for me today what with using up the gym machines and driving slowly! 

Cat - I would be rubbish at converting mph to kph if I had to! Luckily most speedometers have both don't they. We only need kph if we go to Europe though.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I enjoyed the gym today! Pushed myself quite hard.
I did about 33 mins cardio and then did some weights with my arms. Tried to do more reps like I did last time. I was a bit shaky afterwards so I knew I had worked hard, and I was too tired to do anything else! haha


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay LMV!  That sounds like a very good workout.    How was the job this week?  Getting easier as time goes by, I hope?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah its going good thanks. Just getting on with my work on my own now which is good, but a little bit lonely. I have been a bit quiet this week so the manager is going to try and think of a job for me, which is a kinda no deadline job which I can just get on with when I have spare time. 
Also I have said I want to apply to the permanent position so they are encouraging me to get involved with as many things as possible to get a strong application. Need to try and be "pro-active" in the next month or so... Whatever that means lol


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Eek, my sister's bf is coming to pick up my mum's bike this evening 
Soon I will have a bike to ride!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Another bit of good news! Me and my sis have booked our holiday! We are having four nights in the new forest, taking our bikes. In September. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Excellent news all around!  That's great about the holiday and the bike and hopefully there will be good news about the permanent job position too.  When do you get the bike back from your sister's boyfriend?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

He said he will try to get it done in the next couple of days, but I told him no rush.  But hopefully I'll get a bike ride in at some point this week! I can't make it to the gym on Friday so it will be good if I can.


----------



## Ya noy

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Another bit of good news! Me and my sis have booked our holiday! We are having four nights in the new forest, taking our bikes. In September. Really looking forward to it.


Wonderful!   If you're going to be riding any distance, just make sure you get some training in first -- so your bottom gets acclimated.  

I made the mistake of riding a little too far on my first ride of the spring with my road bike, and I'm still feeling the pain.  By now I should know better.


----------



## Lustforlife

Just stumbled upon this and read the last page...
1. Good luck getting the permanent position. Glad to see you're still there (what, 2 months now?)
2. I'm laughing at your obviously-British words/phrases, then wondering what Americans say that sound obviously-American.
3. Really, do you use miles there instead of kilometers?


----------



## kel

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Thanks, that sort of makes sense (about the muscle size and rep numbers) though I'm not sure of the science either. I think I need to concentrate on doing more reps
> 
> And it also makes sense about doing different muscles on different days. I think I would defo do that if I went to the gym more often. But as it is I am going once a week so my muscles get plenty of rest!


I know I'm late to the party, but rep# and its correlation with size and strength needs to be explained clearly. I'll post tommorrow when I have time.


----------



## kel

When your muscles grow, there is a process going on called hypertrophy.  This is defined as an increase in the size of skeletal muscle (the ones you can voluntarily use) by increasing the size of the component cells.  There are two types of muscular hypertrophy - myofibril (sometimes spelled as myofibrillar) and sarcoplasmic.

Myofibril hypertrophy result in large increases in strength with less of an increase in the size of the muscle.

Sarcoplasmic results in a much larger muscle with less increase in strength. 

Now how does this fit in to our training routines and goals?  I'll shamelessly copy and paste from this article to explain:

Contraction against 80 to 90% of the one repetition maximum for *2–6 repetitions (reps) causes myofibrillated hypertrophy* to dominate (as in powerlifters, olympic lifters and strength athletes.

Several repetitions (generally *8 – 12) against a sub-maximal load facilitates mainly sarcoplasmic hypertrophy* (as in professional bodybuilders)  

So basically, low reps (5) with heavy weights makes you stronger, while higher reps (10) makes you bigger.  It's a lot more complicated than that, but I leave it to you to read more for yourself.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I've decided on my bike route around the village, which is 3.5 miles. So I was thinking that would be good for getting used to the bike.

Lustforlife, what do you mean obviously British phases?  I think I talk normally! haha

On that subject, we had a global conference at work today, it was quite interesting I was there when we were talking to America. 

Kel, thanks thats interesting


----------



## kel

I was hoping for _informative._ 

Anyway hope it helps. You don't have a high level of testosterone like a man does so you're not going to pack on slabs of muscle no matter what you do in the gym.  But the same basic rules apply as we are all humans after all.


----------



## Lustforlife

http://www.englishclub.com/vocabulary/british-american.htm

You call 18-wheelers "juggernauts"?

Anyway - don't want to hijack the thread too much - I've nothing to add about going to the gym (I'm looking for people who have trained for a marathon), except a coworker of mine met his girlfriend at the gym, and actually her name is Holly. You and her are there only two people I've come across named Holly. I think that's what I meant to say last time and I forgot.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

lol I don't mind hijacking! I don't call anything a juggernaut! lol
I don't even know what an 18 wheeler is!


----------



## kel

Truck with 18 wheels.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

An 18 wheeler is one of those huge trucks you see on the highways.  We also call them semi trucks.    One of these:


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

We don't even have trucks like that in this country!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

and we don't have highways, we have motorways!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm not even sure we use the word truck that much either!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Actually, according to the dictionary on my kindle, truck is a British word! I think I hear it more in American though. I need more British opinion


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hey, I just realized it's the end of the week - did you get the bike back from your sister's BF yet?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No not yet. I asked her and she said he has started it. I'm not sure when he will finish it but I'm hoping to get a chance to ride it this weekend. (we have a long weekend as well).


----------



## Ya noy

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Actually, according to the dictionary on my kindle, truck is a British word! I think I hear it more in American though. I need more British opinion


The word used most often to describe a "truck" in the U.K. I believe is "lorry."

I watch BBC quite often.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah we call them lorries! But our lorries don't really look like the "truck" in that picture. 
I asked my Dad and he said truck is a British word but we don't use it in that context, its more for trains.

Back to exercise! I went on a lovely walk today with my parents. We drove to a small village near by and there is a lovely pub where they give out maps for a four mile walk. We shortened it and probably did about 3.5 miles. It was really lovely walking through the Berkshire countryside on a lovely day. Then we went to the pub for a drink at the end. Lovely day


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

My sis has updated me on the bike situation. 
I don't have it back yet, he is still working on it. But basically he said, you can tell it has just been sat in the shed for a few years!! 

It was all stiff and you couldn't even changed gears. He has fixed it (fixing it) and says it will be fine but it wont be easy to ride. So in the long term I'll have to get a new one. Which I kinda knew anyway! 

I just hope it isn't too bad and I won't suffer from it on holiday. But then - Its not like I'm used to riding a really good bike anyway.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, when I decided I was going to ride my bike, all I had at the time was a 15+ year old bike (one that I had in high school!) that had been sitting in my basement for many years and hadn't been ridden in over a decade.  It still kind of worked and I got a few so-so rides in out of it.  The gears worked but the brakes were almost nonexistent.    I bought my new bike pretty soon afterwards.  So, yeah, you can ride on a crappy bike, but probably better to think about a new bike sooner rather than later.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah, its still three months before I go on holiday. I plan to go on rides in the village when I can so I'll see how it goes. 
If I really hate it I'll get a new one! 
But also I don't want to invest in a bike if it just ends up being a phase. Especially knowing now what not riding can do to the bike!


----------



## Ya noy

xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx said:


> Yeah, its still three months before I go on holiday. I plan to go on rides in the village when I can so I'll see how it goes.
> If I really hate it I'll get a new one!
> But also I don't want to invest in a bike if it just ends up being a phase. Especially knowing now what not riding can do to the bike!


Older bikes, classic cruisers and "fixies" (ie., single fixed gear)  are all rage these days anyway. 

My commuter bike is probably from the 70s, which I bought used for all of $35 at a rummage sale many years ago, and it's a Schwinn Supersport, and still a much better bike than many of the newer bikes sold today.  

It actually rides just as good as it ever did---and it's always been a great riding bike.  It's just that my husband is much bigger and stronger, and with a lighter weight road bike, I can ride much faster, which evens us out.  When I'm by myself, I usually still ride my old Schwinn.

When we vacation in Key West, we rent very old, well rusted cruisers for the week, and have just as much fun riding them.   Newer is not always better.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks ya noy, its good to get another opinion. Especially since my sister's bf is constantly looking at bikes and probably only has eyes for the best. Its maybe like if I played an old piano I would notice a difference in the sound but other people might not.

I went to the gym today. I think I have lost a bit of my fitness, which is understandable since I've gone from twice a week to once a week if I can. I'm not too worried about it because I know I will be able to get back to where I was if I try. I did 35mins of cardio, and them some free weights. I definitely was going slower on the rowing machine, but in a way I don't think I was pushing myself as hard as usual. 

I also had a really nice afternoon in town with my sis. We went to an asian restaurant, tried miso soup and had yet another pad Thai, yum yum.  
Then we went shopping. I got myself two pairs of work out trousers, one as £10 and the other £16, slightly different to each other. Also, last weekend I got myself a sweaty betty jacket off ebay for £19 inc postage which arrived yesterday. So now I have some new work out gear


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

New workout clothes are so fun.    It's great when you can get a good deal on them too.  I found a super cute Nike workout jacket at the consignment shop for about $6 last week!  I usually don't wear jackets when I work out so I've just been wearing it as a regular jacket, but it's still really cute.

That sounds plausible that you're losing some fitness by only working out one day a week.  Hopefully you can catch up again when you get the bike back, and you could always do the resistance bands at home too.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I didn't get to the gym yesterday because me, my mum and sister decided to have a day out to the beach! 

I wanted to use the opportunity to drive because I hadn't driven on the motorway before. The beach we went to is close to where I will be going on holiday with my sister so I thought it would be a good opportunity to try it!

Unfortunately, on the drive it  started tipping it down with rain! So heavy I haven't seen it that bad in so long! It was so awful being on the motorway with all the spray from all the other cars, we could hardly see the signs ahead of us it was horrible!! So not the best first experience of motorway driving!!

When we got to the beach the rain had stopped but it was quite windy. Me and my sis were in our summer dresses and the locals were in their coats! haha We went to go and have fish and chips in a pub and when we came back out it was sunny but still a cold wind. We found somewhere to sit which was sheltered against a sea defence and it was lovely!

The sun got hotter throughout the afternoon and it was very nice! I didn't dare to dip my feet in the sea though! A nice day out


----------



## zilla7777

That sounds like an awesome day out, besides the rain! >.< Even the frosty ocean wind can get frustrating on a day out at the beach. You can never go wrong with fish and chips though! 

I do agree with Cat-A-Tonic though, an extra day or so couldn't hurt to get back to maintaining fitness. If you are still looking at a bike consider a fixed gear. I find that although they don't always go as fast, they are more durable and have less things to wear out/maintain/break. Ahah. I find feels more fun and less excercise-y with a fixed gear anyway, and they are often a bit cheaper.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm just waiting for my mum to get back from the shops and then I'm heading to the gym! 

I'm wearing my new work out trousers and they look so much better than the leggins I was wearing! They don't make my tummy stick out as much. 

I'm looking forward to having a good workout as I'm a teeny bit stressed, as I have a job interview next week to see if I get my job permanently! :S

Need to go and work out the stress a bit!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hope you had a good workout and were able to leave some of that stress in the gym!  Good luck with the job interview too, I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks!  The workout was really good  Worked hard and it felt good.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Had another really good workout at the gym today! 

I totally wanted to work off some stress and it really worked. I really love my new work out trousers. I feel like I look good, makes me feel more confident as well. I know its not a fashion parade at the gym... But it feels good to think I might be starting to look like one of those people you see at the gym who you look at and think they look really nice...

HAHA Bigging myself up here... But why not?? I Look HOT in my work out clothes  And I'm proud of that because I know I have played a part in it. 

A couple of weeks ago I felt fat because I was eating chocolate so much at work and hardly working out. Plus I'm probably the heaviest I've ever been. I have also started buying clothes in the next size up. But Then I realised, I'm not fat at all!! lol

I look good and that feels good!  Is it a coincidence I think the male personal trainers seemed more friendly this last couple of weeks too?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Woo hoo, go LMV!  And here you were talking about having a lack of confidence earlier!  It sounds like you're getting a lot more confident in the gym and also in how you look, and that's wonderful.  I bet you look awesome and it's great to hear that you're feeling good about yourself!    And as for the male personal trainers, do tell!  Are they gorgeous?  

I've had to buy bigger clothes too, particularly shirts.  As my arm muscles have gotten bigger, I've found I couldn't fit my arms into some of my older shirts that have tighter sleeves!  I sew, so there were a few that I could let out, but for the most part I had to buy some new shirts.  I felt kind of fat at first too, but really it is all muscle so it's a good thing!  Plus I will always be happy to buy new clothes for any reason so it's not actually a problem.    (Well, it might be a problem for my bank account...)


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I know, about the confidence thing! I was still feeling down this morning about the interview. But I started feeling better as soon as I took my mind off it by getting ready to go to the gym. I wish I could transform some of this confidence into my work. 

Haha, with the personal trainers... One of them isnt that good looking but seems friendlier than the good looking one. I don't really want anything to happen, I just like the attention!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

You mentioned feeling better just by getting ready to go to the gym, and I can totally relate to that.  When I change into my gym clothes, I feel like I'm putting on a work uniform in a way.  Like I have a job to do and I'm going to work really hard at it.  It transforms my whole mindset, and the things that were worrying me all get put on the backburner even before I start working out.  I like that.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm skipping the gym today 

This makes me sad coz its one of the highlights of my week! lol

But I woke up this morning with an odd muscular pain in my lower back, which shoots down my bum and top of right leg when I stand/sit/bend down... I just thought... Well I can't really work out like that. 

Also I had my infliximab and then went shopping and had a strange light headed/faint moment. 

I would have to have left about 20mins ago to get in a good workout before 5pm as well.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aw, that stinks.  I've been avoiding the gym all week myself as you probably already know due to this possible flare or whatever is going on, so I know it sucks when you want to go work out but your body throws roadblocks in your way.  I'm going back to the gym tonight after a week away, not sure how I'll do.

I hope you're okay and this is just a fluke, and not anything sinister.  Remind me, how long have you been on infliximab?  Have you ever had a reaction to it?  It seems odd that your body would do this right after an infusion, but hopefully that's just a weird coincidence and not a reaction.  Rest up and feel better!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

This is my fourth infusion. 

I'm wondering if it might be a slight reaction too. But I think maybe I did too much straight after. I was rushing around town and had just quickly eaten a lot. Maybe the blood went all to my stomach and made me light headed or something? This was probably about two hours after my infusion finished. 

It was a minor thing. I was fine as soon as I rested. Now I just feel sleepy.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Do you usually rest after an infusion?  Hopefully it was just the rushing and the eating that did it.  Get a good night's rest and hopefully you'll be back to normal in the morning.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I had a really nice day today 

We have lovely weather in the UK atm. According to my comp its 24C atm. 

Me and my mum had a day out to the living rainforest which is like an indoor rainforest they control the climate and there are rly lovely plants and animals. 

So that was nice, we wanted to go during the school holidays to avoid it being busy with children but we didn't anticipate school trips!! So the cafe there was too busy so we went to another one which is on an estate of this big house. We had cream tea's which was really nice. We then went onto the next town to go to the bank but got distracted by a pub which said it had a secret garden... So we had a cider in this lovely place.

Very nice day! Then I was like... I can't be bothered to go to the gym. I didn't want to get back into a hot car.

But I went anyway and had a really good workout. My holiday is less than 2 months away now so I did a bit extra on the bike - 15mins. Then I did 10mins each on the cross trainer and rowing machine and then I did some weights. 

The only annoying thing was there were a lot of teenagers, about 16 I reckon. I felt like they were using the gym as a play ground and none of them had a water bottle! On a hot day as well...

Its good that they want to go and exercise but I worry its all about body image. These kids haven't finished growing up and they are working out to get muscley (however you spell that). God I sound old...? ahaha


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay, I'm glad you went even though you didn't feel like it.    Have you gotten your bike back from being repaired yet?

A secret garden and an indoor rainforest sounds really nice!  Sounds like a really good day aside from the annoying teenagers.  Some people never grow up - I think my hubby just wants big muscles too and he only brings a water bottle to the gym because I bought one for him.    Ha ha.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I had another really nice day yesterday too! Caught up with a friend who is going to America on Weds to spend her summer there. So I wanted to see her before she left.

We met up at a local pub which is next to a canal. So we had lunch in the beer garden and then walked up the canal a bit and sat by a lock on some soft grass. so nice.

Then I went home and had a bbq and my friend called me up again inviting me to a barn dance! I have never been to one before but it was so much fun!


----------



## Lustforlife

Why does your town sound so much cooler than mine?

Where to in America?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I don't really live in a town I live in a village, so where I actually live there isnt much about. But its a great central location so can get to a lot of good places for days out. Plus this time of year the countryside is so so pretty!

She is spending most of her time somewhere in Minnesota, then also Colorado and Wyoming.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

And no cat - I don't have the bike back yet but my sis says he has finished it and guna bring it when he next comes over.


----------



## Lustforlife

Do British people know much about the 50 states and where they are? I don't know anything about your states, or districts, counties, burroughs, provinces, whatever they are called. I don't even know the difference between United Kingdom and Great Britain. And is it 1 country, or 3, or 4, or 5?

But I do know Andy Murray won at Wimbledon today, and the local people were generally happy with that.


----------



## Axelfl3333

We know a lot about the USA,we are 4 nations joined under the banner of the United Kingdom of Great Britain sometimes not happily but for hundreds of years it's been like thie.
P.s we owned USA for a while decided we didn't,t want it


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, we had a barn dance at my wedding!    Well, we danced in a barn anyway.  We got married out in the country at this little place that used to be a farm but now is all nice for weddings (no stinky cows, the barn has been renovated into a dance/dining hall, etc).

I hope your friend likes the US.  Colorado is a really pretty state although the high altitude gave me headaches every day when I was there.  The mountains are gorgeous though and Boulder is a really fun city.  Wyoming is pretty too although I haven't been there since I was a kid so I don't remember much about it.  Minnesota is pretty much like my state (except their football team sucks, ha ha).  

Lustforlife, I *think* (please someone correct me if I'm wrong) - the UK is 4 countries - Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales.  I don't know much more than that though!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

ahaha, UK geography lesson! 

We are the United Kingdom of Great Britian and Northan Ireland. (Ireland is its own country). So England, Scotland, Wales, and Northan Ireland are the four countries in the UK. 

Then other than that we are split up into counties. So for example, I live in Berkshire, I'm close to Hampshire. Its not like we have different rules or different people running them. But they have local councils who will work with local issues like the roads or librarys or whatever?? 

The other countries have their own governments but it not like you need your passport to go there. (I'm not very clued up on politics though!!) 

Oh and the other differences is the languages! Like in wales they learn welsh at school and all their signs are in welsh as well as english. I think they speak gealic in scotland and Ireland too but not sure if thats in schools or more a tradition??


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's nice that you don't need a passport to travel around the UK.  What about travelling in the rest of Europe, do you need a passport then?  They changed the rules here a few years ago so we now need passports just to cross the border into Canada (and also to cross back into the US), which seems silly to me.  I have Canadian friends who also think that rule is silly, and the specific rules about what you can & can't take across the border are also silly.  My Canadian friends were road-tripping into the US, and they had sandwiches with them with multiple types of meat (I think it was stuff like salami, pastrami, etc).  They were allowed to bring in certain meats to the US but not others, so they had to pick parts out of their sandwiches and throw them in the garbage!  How random is that.    I hope Europe isn't quite as silly as we are about stuff like that.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes you need your passport to get into Europe. 

I don't know about getting over boarders once you are in Europe though because I have never done it! I imagine you do though.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Because of the nice weather I have hated being at work this week!! I am counting down the hours untill my weekend (6.5!!)

Can't wait to hit the gym tomorrow!! I also might be getting my bike back so hopefuly I can fit in a bike ride this weekend as well!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Gym was good today 

At first it was annoying because I couldnt get onto the bike, everytime I finished a machine someone else was on it. I had given up the idea of going on it but just as I finished my workout it was free so I thought I would just do 10mins. I was doing and I just thought... this is too easy. So I took it up a resistance level and it suddenly reminded me of how hard it was when I just started the gym. Which made me realise how much I had improved when the resistance level I was on was too easy!

So I'm pleased about that  

Its also my sisters birthday today  she is 20. I took her to the canal place I went to last week and she has had a nice day. Now we are going on a night out to a club in our town probably. I haven't been clubbing in like a year... think I'm getting too old!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great that you were able to go up a resistance level on the bike!  It sounds like your fitness is definitely improving.  Are you still going to the gym once a week?  Doing any resistance band training at home?  I'm impressed if you're only going once a week and had such improvement, that's great!  

I hate when the machine I want is in use by someone else.  The worst is when people just sit on a machine texting or whatever, not using it but not vacating it either.  That drives me nuts!  I don't even bring my phone with me into the gym, I keep it locked up in my locker.  There are some places where people just need to put the phone down - the gym and the movie theater are the two big ones!  And while driving and in restaurants too.  I'm starting to sound like a complaining old person here so I'll stop.  

How old are you, about 23?  I don't think you're too old to go clubbing.  I'm 33 so I'm sure I'm too old for it, not that I have any desire to go to clubs.    I don't really drink, I definitely don't dance (that would be horrifying, ha ha), and I get sleepy around 9 PM.  Yeah, I'd be tons of fun at a club, ha ha.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I'm still going once a week. And not doing any resistance bands at home. I just don't really have the motivation for it now when I'm tired from work. I think the thing with the gym is once you are there you have to do it. But I'm finding it hard to do the bands at home. 

I'm 22  I think its just coz here you can drink/go to a club from 18 so I've been doing it for years now and it is getting old. I hate how tired you are the next day! I did have a good time last night so its good to go occasionally. Glad I dont do it every week though!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I've got my bike back! Not sure when im guna ride it first though. And I've never riden a bike with gears before either so i dont even understand how that works!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

A bike with gears is not too hard to figure out, I think you'll do fine.  How many gears does it have?  My bike has 7 gears.  The lower gears are for when you're first starting from being stopped, or if you're going up a hill.  So I'd start out in 1st gear, then shift up to 3rd or 4th gear if I'm riding on a flat level surface.  I'd go to 5th or 6th gear if I'm going downhill.  If I'm going uphill, if it's just a little hill then probably 3rd gear.  If it's a bigger hill then 2nd, and if it's a monster hill then I'd go into 1st gear and huff and puff and go very slowly but would eventually make it up the hill!    Play around with the gears and I think you'll get the hang of it in no time.  Oh, and don't change gears when the bike is stopped, only change gears when you're in motion.  I've tried changing gears when my bike is stopped, and it makes like clunky sounds and doesn't seem to like that!

Have fun riding!  I miss riding my bike (although it's way too hot here to do anything outside lately anyway).  I would always try to ride to somewhere beautiful, like by the lake or through the arboretum.  Even when I just rode to the gym, it went by the lake and through a really nice neighborhood with interesting houses to look at.  I hope there are some pretty or interesting places you can ride to as well.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

We don't really have places like that where I can just ride to on my bike. I would have to drive somewhere. We basically just have fields and woodland near my house. I have found a route I want to do though which isn't too many main roads and my sister wants to come with me so she can practise riding before her holiday too.

We also plan on going somewhere for a picnic on a bike ride. I might attempt to go at the weekend or sometime next week. I don't have a helmet yet though so I don't really want to ride too much until I get one!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I went to the gym yesterday.

It was good but I didn't do as well as usual, I'll blame the heat. 

Tomorrow my Dad is going to adjust my bike so I can ride it (saddle and handle bars). And then some time in the week me and my sis are going to buy helmets. Then we can go for a ride! Considering I don't have a job again now I can spend more time on fitness!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey everyone!

I hit the gym yesterday as well. It was good, but same as above. It was too hot to work too hard even  in the air conned gym! It got up to about 33C here yesterday which is about the hottest it gets in the UK. The hottest day in 7 years!!

Today me and my sis went to the shop where her bf works and he found us some helmets. We spent ages trying them all on because we have small heads! For a second I thought I was going to have to get a childs one! 

But luckily I got an adults one which fits nicely and is nice colours! 

So we are hoping to go on a bike ride tomorrow... My sis just needs to get her bike from her bf's house!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I had to do a celsius to fahrenheit conversion to figure out how warm 33 C is.    It looks like it's about 91 F, so that is very warm!  It was about that warm here all last week so I know what you mean about it being too warm to work out.  The gym I go to is one big room basically, with really high ceilings, and there's just no way the air conditioning can keep up with cooling such a large space on a really hot day.  I did get to the gym on a few of the hot days, but I went much slower than usual and sweated a lot more!  Fortunately it's cooled down here significantly (it's something like 75 F today) so it's much more comfortable weather to exercise in.  I hope your weather cools down soon too!

I have a really small head too!  I got my helmet online, after reading reviews that said it was an adult helmet but it was practically a child's size, I figured that sounded about right for me.    It fits me quite well and it's the same turquoise color that my bike is, and other than people complaining about the size online, it got good reviews otherwise.

Have fun on your bike ride tomorrow!  I hope you and your sis have a fun time!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Its good coz my sister's bf got them on his store discount so mine was only £12!!

Unfortunately my sis can't come on a ride tomorrow as for some reason her bike is wheel-less!! 

Her bf doesn't want to fix it until his day off on Thursday. We probably wont be able to ride together until Friday which is usually my gym day. 

So I could gym tomorrow and ride on Friday instead?? I duno I can't be bothered to go to the gym while it is so hot.

I'm thinking I'm going to go out on my own on the bike. The only thing is I'm nervous about trying it on my own coz I'm unsure of the gears!!

Why is there some on the front wheel and the back?? what is the difference?

I'm thinking I'm going to practise up and down a quiet straight road tomorrow and if I am confident enough I'll go on the route I planned on my own. Then go again with my sis on Friday.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I can't answer your question about why some gears are on each wheel - I have no idea!  I think all the gears on my bike are on the back wheel.  Tagging Alliruns and Ya noy, are either of you bicycle-savvy ladies able to answer that one?

Your sister's bike is just randomly wheel-less?  That's ridiculous!  

Good luck with your practice ride!  You're sounding a bit pessimistic about it, but I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

ahaha... I think I'm over thinking it. 

Dad just got it out of the shed and showed me which way to flick the thing to go up or down. 

I think I'll be fine! I'll practise tomorrow and see how it goes!

Yes my sister's bike is in her bf's shed. Not sure why the wheels are off it!!


----------



## AlliRuns

The combination on front and rear deraillers give you a wider variety of gears to choose from. For the front, smaller = easier and on the rear, the opposite is true


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Haha... My sis said to me its easier than in a car...

I don't think it is! Small is a high gear, flick it up to take it down a gear...

Mind boggling!  

My dad successfully demonstrated changing gears while going up and down a five meter strip in our garden so I'm not too worried about it now! 

I'm guna finish my breakfast, shower and take it out for a practise!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ok.... Practise did not go well!!

I don't know why I decided to go on a bike riding holiday when I can't even ride a bike!  

So I knew my bike was set in a higher gear and I would want to try and get that into a low gear to get started...

but it was so hard! It was so wobbly, I could hardly even get my foot on the second peddle and then once I did I tried to change down and nothing happened!  

I only got as far as my next door neighbours house!! Then I gave up. 

To make matters worse I then tripped over my cat twice! Ended up scraping my arm against a brick wall and probably hurt him too!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aww.    Don't give up, LMV!  Give it another try.  As the saying goes, get right back up on the horse!

Cats are resilient, I hope yours is fine and would guess he probably is.  I trip over my pets all the time (I have a cat and a corgi and they are both experts at tripping me).  I've never hurt my cat from tripping over her, and she's 10 and I've probably tripped over her like 100 times.    The most she's ever hurt is her pride.

Keep trying with the bike.  Take a little break from it if you need to calm yourself down, but then give it another try.  I'm sure you'll enjoy it a lot more once you get the hang of it with the gears & everything.  Don't give up!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks!

I will give it another go, maybe I'll ask my dad to help me tonight. 

It was just really frustrating and I felt really embarrassed in case someone was watching me! I mean there I was in a sports bra, trainers and helmet and I couldn't even ride the stupid thing! 

The funny thing is, the exact same thing happened to my sister when she first tried to ride her new bike. She was at her bf's house and thought she would ride home. The same thing happened, she was wobbly and thought she just couldn't ride coz she was in the wrong gear. Her bf and his mates thought it was hilarious! Now the exact same thing just happened to me!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I finally went on a bike ride!!

My sister helped me and I got the hang of it this time!

So we went slowly because we were both doing it to play around with gears and give it a try. It was a 3.5 mile route, it was good but I found it a lot harder than my sis coz her bike has more gears and is lighter. 

It was so funny because has anyone seen the tv programme Miranda? (I know UK people will know what I'm on about but not sure if it is on over seas!) Anyway, me and my mum and sis love it is so funny! We have it on DVD so watch it all the time. There is a scene where she just went to the gym and she is an over the top red colour in the face. And they are teasing her about it, saying they want to decorate in that colour and what do you call it? "Full fat fuchsia?" "Heart attack maroon?" Any way there was some point over this ride where we had been going up a hill and I felt SO hot! And I said to my sister "Am I Heart attack maroon?" Omg when I got home and looked in the mirror I was WORSE than the colour she is on Miranda!! 

In other news... I am on antibiotics for a week coz I have an infection in my nose of all places!! Its scabby and bleeds a lot. If I'm honest its been like this for months and I was just putting up with it before now! Not looking forward to taking antibiotics 4x a day


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yay for the bike ride!  I promise, it'll get easier the more you do it.  You still have a few months until your holiday, right?  If so, you have plenty of time to get more used to going up hills.  It took me a few tries but I eventually conquered that big hill that I had talked about in my thread - I'm sure my face was red too but I didn't even care, I was just happy to have made it!  

I haven't heard of Miranda, I'll have to see if it's a show we can watch here or not.  We get some British shows online - stuff like Doctor Who, Peep Show, the IT Crowd, Doc Martin, as well as older shows like Black Books and Red Dwarf.  And my hubby is a big fan of a quiz show hosted by Stephen Fry - I can't remember if it's called IQ or QI, something like that!  So yeah, we get a few Brit shows here but not a ton, and I am not familiar with a show called Miranda but I'll keep an eye out for it.  The descriptions of the colors does sound pretty funny.  

Wow, is the infection related to your Crohn's?  How long are you on the antibiotics?  I hope they don't mess with your guts too badly - I always seem to get worse diarrhea, cramps etc from antibiotics.  I hope your nose heals soon!


----------



## rygon

Dont worry about the gears, get used to riding the bike 1st on a straight then change 1 gear down  then 1 gear up and see the difference. Once you have understood that you should be fine. 

Always try one thing new at a time and somewhere you know so you arent having more variables and you can understand what is happening.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks,
Yeah I have until 2nd september. We plan to go out a couple of times a week so practise makes perfect! 

My bum and shoulders ache today!!   Hopefully I will get used to that too!

I'm on antibiotics for a week. I'm hoping it sorts it out! Yeah they do that to me too cat  Hope they will be ok! I'll get eating probiotics I think!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh yeah, my booty was sore the first few times I went out for bike rides!  You'll get used to it somewhat, although if you go on longer rides do expect to still have some soreness afterwards.  A cushy gel seat or seat cover can help.  I got a whole new gel seat for my bike and it wasn't too expensive, I think it was $20 or maybe $25?  A seat cover should be even cheaper I think.  Oh, and I think we talked about the "ghetto booty" pants before, but as we discussed, they also make padded bike shorts.    I haven't gone down that road yet, too much fear of looking ridiculous!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

aha! We were looking at the padded bike shorts when we got our helmets!!

I already have a fairly cushy seat but I'm thinking of getting a cover for it too!

Just went on the second bike ride! I think we did a bit better, but I still had to push up some hills where I just lost momentum!

At first I wasn't going to go because I had had a bad day! My parents went on holiday today for the first time without us. This is going to sound childish but I was a bit upset about them going! Not coz I wanted to go as well but coz I just thought it would be lonely and strange at home without them. Anyway, luckily they didn't give us a massive lecture about what we have to do before they left. But there was the occasional make sure you do this over the weekend!

Anyway, so today I dropped them off at the train station in the village (a journey I do all the time). On the way back I went into the shop to try and get some bean sprouts for our dinner tonight but they didn't have any. So I drove home and .... Whacked my wing mirror into a bin and the glass fell out! If only it wasn't bin day!!

So later on me and my sis went to the next village on the hunt for some bean sprouts. We got stuck in the car park by a lorry, each time I tried to drive out, someone else drove in and I had to reverse back again. This happened about three times until I finally got out! (also they had no bean sprouts!) On the way to the next shop I went the wrong way... but on the third shop I finally got bean sprouts!!!

So I was like, too much has gone wrong today I'm not going on a bike ride. But we went and nothing went wrong so it was fine! I think I might be getting confused about which way I flick my lever when I want to go up or down a gear though... I'll have to be more conscious about it next time and try to get it right.

Omg, just as I have been writing this my sis says, Holly neither of the showers are working! Our water supply has gone! There are some work men across the road so I'll blame it on that and hope it comes back soon. Lets hope this is all that is going to go wrong while my parents are away!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I can relate to that feeling!  A couple years ago my hubby went to a convention and was going to be gone overnight.  And as soon as he had left, I swear everything started breaking in my house.  Several light fixtures blew bulbs and I think a fuse blew or something?  I couldn't get the TV to work right.  All this stuff kept happening and I just freaked out and called him and told him to come home.  There was too much going wrong for me to be able to handle being alone in a crazy house.    Hubby came home and took care of everything and calmed me down, then went back to the convention the next day (fortunately everything was okay that day).  I was probably getting worked up over nothing, but yeah, I totally know the feeling of being in charge/alone and having everything go wrong!  I'm such an introvert and I usually do just fine on my own, but I'm not good with home repairs or knowing how to fix stuff around the house, and it was like it all broke at once that day.


----------



## Ya noy

Hi holly,

Right now, BBC America doesn't carry the show Miranda and we can only get the first 6 episodes on Hulu here.  Of course, I can watch it right on BBC by accessing the website through a VPN, which changes my IP to make it appear as if I live in the UK, but those are the only ways I'm aware of that enable US viewers access to that particular show.  

I remember that episode, lol!  I'm currently still on my Korean drama marathon though... 

Lighter weight bikes do make a difference for hill climbing, but not always more gears.  Most high-end road bikes are equipped with a "double" crankset (portion of gearset that is attached to the pedal, rather than the gears on the back wheel) which, depending on the back wheel set up, provide 18 - 22 gears, as opposed to a "triple" which provides 27 to 33 different gears.  But most of those additional gears are redundant, triples have more a tendency to "skip" or "jump" gears, and that 3rd chain ring adds a whopping 1/2 lb. of additional weight!  In fact, bike snobs call triple crank sets "granny gears" meaning only a grandmother would use one.  

More gears is not always better. For hill climbing, a compact double is usually preferable.  Having a lighter weight bike with skinnier tires makes far more of a difference.  

But hey!  Heavier bikes provide a more strenuous workout and build up more leg muscle strength. I don't use my road bike for rides under 20 miles. For a 3 1/2 miles, I ride my (ancient and much heavier) Schwinn--which is also only a 10 speed, and I sometimes still have to walk it up hills too.  Plus, it's more comfy, and I don't always like having my bones jarred.  

So there's pros and cons to both.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I went for a swim today!

I was originally going to go to the gym, and drop my sister off at the swimming pool on the way, but after our stressful night (See my, I'm worried about my cat thread!!) I thought a swim would be more relaxing!

I did 30 lengths and defo felt a lot nicer and calmer afterwards! This may turn out to be the first week in a while that I haven't been in the gym, but I have been enjoying other activities instead which has made a nice change!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

We went on another bike ride yesterday. It was our third one and I do feel like I am getting better each time. But it is still really hard. Yesterday we were a bit tired. So we made sure we had a couple of longer rests if we stopped. At one point I was so tired I was like, I don't like this!!! But by the time I got home I was like, that was good!!

I am defo working A LOT harder on the bike rides than I am in the gym. But I feel good that I can do that. Its really hard but at the same time rewarding. I don't even ache that much today so I know I am getting more used to being on the bike.

In a months time now we are going on holiday so we are going to try and keep on training ourselves up! Wish we had given it a bit longer to be honest as we are only just managing a 3.5mile one!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I was taking regular breaks when I was going on bike rides too.  Stop, rest your legs a bit, drink some water, take in the scenery, and just breathe.  I was taking my camera with me on bike rides too, so if I saw something photo-worthy then I would have another reason to stop and take a little break.  There's no shame in taking breaks!  It can be really difficult to ride for a long time, especially if you're in a hilly area.  I think you'll be okay though, if you're training a few times a week for the next month, you should improve pretty quickly.  I can recall when I was training on the stationary bike, I got myself up to doing 15 mins at a time, and then I thought I'd go for 30 mins, and I did that pretty easily.  Then not long after, I went for an hour and did that too.  Just keep upping the bar a little bit each time, and I think you'll be able to accomplish what you set out to do.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks cat! You're right. We have maybe been expecting too much of ourselves!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

We went for our fourth bike ride yesterday! 

The same route. I still feel I did slightly better but we have to stop every so often. Its still going ok though. We are probably going to try another route next time. It starts and finishes the same route we have been doing, but it goes firstly 2.5 miles off to another village near us, all through quiet country lanes. This village has a really old roman wall, where there used to be a roman town and the defence wall which used to go all around the town still stands. Its really fascinating and we are lucky to have it so close. So the plan is to ride to there, have a rest, then come back again! 

Total 5 miles which will be the furthest for us so far, and still finishing off with our same hills we have been struggling with!!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, that Roman wall sounds really cool, LMV!  That's one thing I dislike about the US - we're a relatively new country so we don't really have ancient history like that.  I've seen Plymouth Rock, I've been to a ghost town in the old west (a real ghost town, not a tourist attraction!).  That kind of stuff is about as old as US history gets, unless you count stuff like Native American cave dwellings, stuff that pre-dates us as a country.  For straight up US historical stuff, though, Plymouth Rock is about as old as it gets (from the year 1620).  As a settled country we haven't even been around for 400 years yet, so we've got nothing like the history that the UK/Europe has.  Anyway, I'm rambling again, but that ancient wall must be so cool!  Take some photos, I'd love to see it!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Here is a link to some info on it Cat http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/daysout/properties/silchester-roman-city-walls-and-amphitheatre/ 

I'll try to remember to take my camera for some pics for you  x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Thanks for the link, that is really cool!  When are you going to ride there?  Are you going to the gym tomorrow, or are you doing less gym and more bike rides lately to prepare for your holiday?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I have been doing less gym and more bike rides recently! But my sister can't ride with me until sat, which is when we plan to go to the wall so I think I will hit the gym tomorrow. 

Thought you would be interested to hear about what I did today cat as well!

My mum asked my dad to take us on a mystery tour! (they are off work this week as the second week of their holiday). So we all went off in the car this morning and didn't know where we were going, took us an hour and a half and towards the end we were going through tiny little lanes. And Dad took us to a Roman villa! It was very interesting, all several original floor mosaics, they are so intricate! 

They also had a cafe there so we had cream teas and then stopped off at a pub on our way home as we passed so many lovely country pubs.

Was a really nice day out! Here is the link to this place http://www.bignorromanvilla.co.uk/


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That is really cool, LMV!  Did you find the dolphin tiles on the floors?  And I really like the idea of a "mystery tour" too, it sounds like your family does some fun & interesting stuff.  

Did you go to the gym today?  If so, how'd that go?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes we saw the dolphin tiles!

Yeah it was mum's idea, she had to ask dad to take us on one and then he had to think of somewhere to go!

I went to the gym today. It was good! At one point I realised I was the only female with about 10 males there! But nothing eventful happened to report!  (Probably a good thing!)


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

We did the bike ride to the wall today! I'm sorry I didn't take any pics for you cat, my camera had no battery! But I will take one for you next time 

So it started off on our normal route and then we take a right instead of a left. It was mostly up hill so it was hard. We stopped a couple of times but we got there. We didn't really look at the wall, we have seen it several times before. But we sat on a bench in front of a small pond next to a little church. We had some water and chocolate. Chatted for a bit, then headed back again! And the first part was great because it was all down hill for ages and the road is really quiet and quite wide so you can go fast. Then we join up to our normal circle again and the second part is the hardest because its the up hill part.

But I still feel that I am improving each time I go so I'm pleased about that  It was hard but I'm really pleased we have now done a 5 mile route


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I thought I should update since I haven't in a little while!

So since my last post I have done two more bike rides. The longer one to the wall last week and our usual shorter route this week since we didn't have much time. I have been finding it hard and pushing myself quite a lot. Last week I actually felt like I was going to faint and had to sit down! This week I said to my sister, once we have gone on holiday I am giving this up!! I don't know if I really will. I think the route we do is just hard because its so hilly. But I do think I did better this week.

I went to the gym today for the first time in a little while. I wasn't feeling well last night I had sudden diarrhoea and had to go to the toilet three times in 45mins and it was like liquid. I haven't had that in a while so thought it was a bit strange. I was supposed to have infliximab yesterday but had to postpone due to antibiotics so maybe it was to do with that? But I wasn't sure if I would do well in the gym today but went anyway.

I only did 27mins of cardio because I just simply got bored of the cross trainer after 7 mins! I do find it hard to do 10 mins on that one!! But I got a PB on the rowing machine which must be because the bike rides are making me stronger. Its funny how I didn't notice my stomach pain during working out but did before and immediately after!

In other news I have a new job which I start on 9th september after my holiday and I am hopefully going to buy my first car tomorrow! I am a little bit stressed out about that! Plus I have to borrow money off my parents to buy it so that is stressing them out a bit... But I'm sure once I am on the road and my repayment plan in place we will all be fine! 

Might be contributing to why I'm not feeling that well.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, that's a lot for one update, LMV!  Congrats on the car!  What kind are you getting, have you picked one out yet?  Have fun car shopping, how exciting!  

As for the stomach pain and d, I would imagine it's probably from the antibiotics.  I usually get d and cramps etc from being on antibiotics.  How long are you on antibiotics for?  I hope you can get off them soon and get back to normal quickly.

That's great that bike riding is making you stronger - I just started riding my bike again this week myself and so far I'm really enjoying being back at it.  Although I'm doing it because I'm trying to make myself bleed (that was why I gave up bike riding in the first place, it was causing me to bleed).  I'm having a scope next week and I'm trying to make myself bleed for that so that my GI can figure out why I'm sometimes bleeding.  But so far I've been on 2 long (10ish mile) bike rides and I feel good and no blood yet!  Kind of frustrating in a way, but also nice to know I can actually ride my bike without issues.  I rode around the lake again yesterday and I feel fine today, so who knows.  

So if you do give up bike riding after your holiday, you can always come back to it later and you might enjoy it more after you've had a break from it.  I'm not trying to enjoy my rides, I'm trying to bleed - but I had forgotten how nice it was to ride around outside and I find I'm really enjoying myself anyway.  I went through the arboretum on my ride yesterday and it was so beautiful, I saw all kinds of wildlife including turkeys (one of which was a baby - I don't think I've ever seen a baby turkey before!).  There were flowers everywhere and little bunnies & chipmunks running around, it was just lovely.  Anyway, I'm rambling again.  Feel better soon, and have fun car shopping!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm hoping to get a vauxhall corsa. Me and my mum already have an 11 year old one we share but I need my own as we will both be in jobs where we have to drive to different places all the time. So I'm hoping to get a 6 year old one. I've found a place where they have a few so I'm thinking it will increase my chances of getting one. I'm nervous though! Its a big responsibility and what if I'm buying a dodgy car or something?!? I'm taking my Dad though so hopefully his experience will help!

So funny. My sister's bf just came over to show us how to put the thing on the car to put the bikes on when we go on holiday. We are going on the 2nd but he is going on holiday on sunday so we thought it would be best if he puts it on the car now. Of course me buying a car tomorrow means we are going to have to swap it over onto my car. So he was trying to teach us how to do it and how to put the bikes on and off. 

So now I have that to be nervous about as well. If this thing is going to fall off my car or if the bikes are going to fall off while I'm driving down the motorway!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

If you find a car you like, ask if you can take it to your mechanic to get it looked over.  Take it to a trusted mechanic and they can see if there's anything that jumps out at them.  When I bought my car, I took it for a test drive and it was just a little bit shaky on the highway.  I took it to my mechanic, and they discovered that a wheel weight was missing.  I called the place that was selling the car, and it turned out they had just found a wheel weight in their parking lot and didn't know which car it belonged to.  I took the car back there, they put in the wheel weight, I took another test drive, and it was fine then.    Everything else checked out fine with mty car so I bought it.  It definitely pays to get it checked out before you buy!  You'll probably have to pay a bit of money, I think it cost me about $50 to get my car checked out before buying it, but it was definitely worth it.  I had a friend who didn't get a car checked out by a mechanic before buying it, and it turned out later that her brake lines were held together with tape!  She had a minor accident because the brakes failed soon after she bought that car.  That was pretty extreme, but yeah, definitely best to get it checked out just in case something really bad like that happens!

I've never heard of Vauxhall corsa, I don't think we have that brand/type of car here in the US!  I have a 12 year-old Toyota which I've owned for 9 years and she's been a wonderful little car and still going strong.  

Oh, I know what you mean about the bike rack thing on the car.  My uncle gave me one of those car bike racks once, and he showed me how to put it on, but in doing so he scratched up my paint job and I couldn't open my trunk once it was on, so I took it off and then of course forgot how to put it back on again.  I ended up just getting rid of it!  Maybe you could have your sis's BF write down the steps, or maybe you could make a video of him putting the rack on the car?  I wish I had done something like that with my stupid bike rack (although I don't think my uncle did it right anyway with the scratches and me not being able to open the trunk with it on!).


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hehe, I'll put up a pic for you when I get it cat 

I need to also put up the roman wall pics for you!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thought I would just update to say I got my car sorted! 

It was a stressful day! I had arranged to meet some people for a viewing, we drove 30 miles and they didnt show up!! I was so annoyed because I dont have long to sort out the car as I'm on holiday on 2nd and start work on 9th! 

We came home to look again and I called one up. We headed back half way along where we had already gone! And this car was better than the one we were going to look at! So we put down a deposit. They are going to service it for us and MOT it and we are going to get it next weekend. I'm very excited! Wish I already had it though so I don't have to really think about it much again!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I've managed to go a week without exercising! Woops! 

I meant to but just somehow missed it out. I helped my friend set up her classroom a couple of days because she is about to start her first year teaching. My mum went away for a couple of days so I was carless. Couldnt seem to fit in a bike ride with my sister. Then my mum got back on friday and I thought I would go to the gym friday afternoon and I just forgot!!

But we picked up my new car yesterday! So exciting, I've taken it on a little trip to the supermarket. 

Going to take my parents to the pub today, and then tomorrow I am going on holiday! We have already put the bike rack on my new car so we are getting ready for this holiday we have been planning for ages!!

We are going from monday - friday so we are planning on three bike rides. I look forward to coming on here next weekend and telling you all about it!  x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Somehow I missed seeing your post about getting your car!  Congrats!  I saw the photo on FB, very nice.  Is it the kind you had wanted?

If it makes you feel better, I went about a week without going to the gym too.  I had a scope on Wednesday, and it was too hot for a few days prior to that to do much of anything (mini heat wave).  Then after my scope, I had some pain, so I rested up a bit.  I finally went back to the gym today.

Have fun on your holiday!  I hope all goes well and you have lots of fun!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks! I'm just having a quick coffee before we head off. 

It was the car I wanted! Its so nice, really lovely to drive and we got it for such a good price 

I'm feeling a teeny bit nervous about driving to our holiday destination. But at least I will be in my car!  

I will update you when I get back about all our bike rides and maybe put some pics up for you! 

Have a nice week everyone!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi everyone!

Got back from my holiday on Friday. Thought I would tell you about the bike rides. We went on three, one on Tuesday, wednesday and Thursday. We got a cycle map of the forest and I found an area where we could do a circular route with no roads. So we ended up going along a gravel track and got to a deserted car park. We were so lucky with beautiful weather. They were maintained cycle paths so mostly gravel, and it was so quiet we only saw a few other people. 

So I put on my GPS ap on my phone to tell us the distance, although I'm not sure how accurate it is. I plan to measure it on the map at some point. So on Tuesday we did a 5 mile route, then decided to try a longer one on Weds which was 6.3 miles... But we thought it would be longer than that actually. By Thursday we were tired and wasn't sure if we wanted to put the bikes on the back of the car again... So we decided to do a route along a path on the cliff tops, which we could get to from out accommodation. 

It was so lovely because it was sunny, we were right next to the sea. There were more people to avoid along the path, but we just went along for a while and then rode back again. We didn't measure it this time but I reckon it was about 3 miles. 

When we got back from holiday we put the bikes back in the shed and I was like right, its going into retirement now! haha. I definitely really enjoyed the bike rides on holiday. But it makes me realise how much nicer it is to ride there compared to near our house. And I didn't really enjoy putting them on the back of the car. 

I start my new job tomorrow! I have an induction so I don't know what work I will actually be doing but I will find out tomorrow. 

Then I can try and plan my gym sessions around that... although I'm starting to feel that I'm losing motivation for the gym. I'm going to have to come up with a new goal or motivating factor somehow.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Sounds like you had a good trip!  That's a little disappointing though about putting the bike "into retirement" and not having gym motivation right now.  I'm sure I've rambled on about this a lot already, but I feel like fighting for my health is all the motivation I need.  But if you need a goal to work towards, definitely try to come up with one to keep you going!  I know you do a lot of cardio - maybe you could train for a race or a triathlon?  Or maybe training for another bike-themed holiday?  Personally, I don't have a lot of solid fitness goals right now myself - since I'm in a mild flare, every day that I can work out is a victory in itself.  And littler things, like getting some new workout clothes or putting new songs on my ipod to listen to when I'm in the gym, that kind of stuff is enough to get me to want to go to the gym too.  And since you have a job again, hopefully the gym can be your stress-relief after a long day at work - I know it definitely relieves a lot of stress for me!  At any rate, I hope you don't give up on exercise altogether - you've made a lot of progress and you should be really proud, but you should also keep going and make more progress!    I know you can do it!

I guess today was the first day of your new job then?  How did it go?  Does it seem like something you'll enjoy doing?  And how's the new car and commuting and all that, going okay so far?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I didn't notice you had replied to this Cat! 

Don't worry I haven't given up! I went to the gym today in fact! did 30mins cardio and some weights. 

You are right I just need a goal to work towards. Maybe I could think about a triathlon. But I would defo have to work on my running as I can't run for long at all! And I don't really enjoy it that much. 

I just really don't know what goal I want! Maybe I should start a little exercise diary and write down what I do at the gym each time to try and keep improving. I did want to try and take my sessions up to 3 x per week but its hard when I dont know when I will be working from week to week. I was thinking of changing my gym membership but that is not on the cards right now when most of my money is going on my car. 

The job is going ok thanks. I am still in two minds about it. In one way I think it will be really interesting, but then I also think I'm not sure about it. I don't like not knowing when I will be working from week to week. And I don't like going to different places all the time and not having that stability. 

The people I was working with yesterday were both into personal training and nutrition, so that was quite interesting talking to them about that! And interesting to see the kind of people the company seem to employ!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm glad to hear you're sticking with exercise as much as your job allows.  Do they not give you a schedule ahead of time at all?  How late into the evenings do you usually work?  If you upgraded your gym membership, could you go later into the evenings (or on weekends)?  I know your car will be taking up a lot of your income, but your health is an investment too.    Maybe you could look around for a less pricey gym?  The gym I go to is called Planet Fitness and they're only $10 a month and it's open 24/7 - hopefully there's something cheap and convenient like that somewhere within a reasonable distance of you?  (I looked at the Planet Fitness website to see if they're in the UK, but it looks like they're only in the US - that's a shame because it's a really cheap price for a fairly decent gym).

At any rate, I hope you can figure out how to continue working out regularly while balancing the job and the finances and everything else.  I know it's sometimes a tightrope act to try to keep on top of all that stuff!  My finances aren't exactly great lately either - whenever I get a bit of extra money lately, my impulse is to go grocery shopping and to stock up on food, because I don't know if we'll have enough money later to pay the mortgage and the bills and buy necessary stuff like my medications AND also buy food.  My hubby can only find low-paying part-time and freelance work so sometimes it's a real struggle.  We have a bit of extra money right now so it's off to the grocery store tonight!  I feel like I'm a squirrel, storing up my nuts for the long winter that's coming!  I'm going to buy a bunch of canned soup and frozen chicken, stuff that'll keep for awhile so I can eat it whenever.

Anyway, I'm rambling again.  How are you liking the job so far?  It sounds like you have some things in common with the co-workers you've met so far, that's a good thing.  And hopefully it won't get boring if you're going to different places every day.  How are you liking the car, still good?  And most importantly, have you given your car a name?    (My car is Japanese so I gave her a Japanese name, Yumi!)


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi Cat 

I will get my rota on a Friday night, which gives me the next week Mon-Sun if that makes sense? As for how late do I usually work... It is always going to be different! Next week is completely different to last week. Next week I am doing mon, tues, thurs and fri, four different places and four different times. Mon 12.30- 16.00, tues 9-15.00, thurs, 17.00-20.00, Friday 11-19.00. So it is literally going to be, see when I'm working each week and then see when I can fit in the gym. 

Next week my friend asked if we can go swimming on weds, and then I can fit in the gym thursday morning. 

And with the money, as I'm doing pay as you go at the moment, its going to reach a point where if I go several times a week, it will be cheaper to get a full membership. I just need to wait for a bit to see typically how much I am getting to the gym, how much I'm earning, where I'm working so I know if the gym I'm at now is out of my way...

I'm not going to be paid until end of October (or Stoptober as I am in the stop smoking game!  ) Financially its so hard! I'm already in my overdraft and I've got to keep spending for two months before I get any money, and then that probably wont cover how much I'm already in my overdraft. Anyway... I'm trying not to worry about it! All I can do is work the hours I'm given and wait to get paid! 

Yes I do love the car!  It does make it a lot nicer to drive a nice car around. I've had to buy a new windscreen wiper though. But hopefully that's it for a while!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi!

So I did as I said in the post above! I went swimming with my friend last night. She wants to go once a week so will probably start doing that now.

And I went to the gym this morning. I was already a bit tired and achy from swimming so I didn't do quite as well as I can do but I didn't mind too much. 

Feeling rly tired and achy now... And I start work at 5pm today so I'm really not looking forward to that!  

Can't wait to be in my bed tonight!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Sounds like you're having a long day today!  But I'm glad to hear you're making time to go to the gym anyway, regardless of being tired.  How is work going, are you enjoying it so far or at least tolerating it?  I'm glad to hear you had fun swimming, too - was it pool or lake (or sea?) swimming?  I'm not sure how far you are from the sea!  We have lakes here but they're pretty icky for swimming in, and my gym doesn't have a pool, so I haven't been swimming at all this year!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

It was a pool! We don't live too far from the sea - fairly far for the UK though. We can easily do it in a day trip. But its cold!! 

So I have started researching triathlons! I just thought I would have a look and I found a novice one which I definitely think would be doable. Its not too far from where I live, its in Eton Dorney, where they had the rowing for the olympics. So its 200m swim, (only 8 lengths in a pool), 5km bike and 2.5km run! Each individually that is fine (although I can't yet run very far at all), together I know it will be harder. 

Right now I'm not saying, I'm going to do it, but looking into it has given me a guide for when I'm working out. 

So I definitely need to start trying to build my running up again. I think this will be good for my motivation!

I'm going to go swimming this afternoon, and I have another swim with my friend planned on weds, plus two gym sessions for next week as I am only working three days.


----------



## Axelfl3333

I,m a chubby(fat)gym addict go 5 times a week about 2 hrs a visit if I,m not to creaky,cross trainer and rowing machine are weapons of choice it's funny at hospital when there checking blood pressure,cholesterol,heart rate mine are better than the doctors I haven,t told them about exercising a lot it keeps them happy thinking
 I,m  doing ten pints a night and smoking like a chimney obviously I,m not.my gp knows about my gym addiction she,s a member she,s never beaten me on any machine she,s about ,20 years younger than me.the gym definitely helps me with my crohns even when I got that annoying fatigue thing on the go.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Well done Axel, thats great that you have build up your fitness so well!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I went to the gym today. It was good I worked quite hard and was feeling tired afterwards. 

Started to build up my running so I just have to keep at it now!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, that's awesome about potentially training for a triathlon!  That's a big goal but I am sure you can do it!    When is the triathlon?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks! Its definitely given me a buzz for my workouts. Did 40min cardio today for the first time in ages!  The date for 2014 isn't up yet but I reckon it will be summer time because the swim is in open water. So it gives me plenty of time to train. And means I can concentrate on the running and swimming/general fitness for the winter and get back out on the bike again next spring.

There is also a training day in May which will help a lot, get to practise swimming in open water and they give all sorts of help and advice including help with transitions. Which will definitely be really useful. I think my sister is interested in doing it too. She can already run more than 2.5km but will have to work on her swimming probably.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, you've got all sorts of training plans, that's great!  I was so afraid you were starting to be done with fitness, after your holiday where you said you put the bike "into retirement".  This is really refreshing to hear and I'm proud of you for finding a goal to work towards!  

An open water swim sounds fun but scary - do you need a wet suit, or is the water warm enough for a regular swim suit?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ah thanks Cat!  You're the one who put the idea into my head! I'm just glad I found that one with do-able distances or I wouldn't want to do it. My sister was also thinking about doing one but I don't think she had looked into it. 

As for the wetsuit, it depends on the temperature an hour before the event starts. I think its something like 14C or less you have to wear one, above that it is either optional or not allowed to at a higher temp... can't remember the numbers though. I hope it will be warmer than 14!!! My local pool is 29C and that feels chilly when you first get in, it defo wont be as warm as that though. 

I reckon it will be cold for the training day in May though! Since it wouldn't have had much chance to warm up from winter!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I had to google a fahrenheit to celsius converter to figure out what 14 C is - looks like it's about 57 F.  Brrr!  29 C is about 84 F, which sounds much much nicer.  So if you have to use a wet suit, can you rent one or do you have to buy one?

And for the bike part, if you could get a bike trainer then you could train on that through the winter.  They're pricey I think, but maybe your sister's boyfriend could find you one for reasonably cheap?  If you google it you can see what I'm talking about - it's like a stand that you put your bike on and it basically turns it into a stationary bike.  So you're riding your own bike but you don't go anywhere obviously.    Basically it keeps you used to riding your own bike and you can do it from inside your house during the winter.  Just an idea, if you don't want to wait for spring to start training on the bike portion.

So do you think your sis will do the triathlon with you?  Or at least she'll do some of the training with you?  And it sounds like you have a friend to go swimming with too, so that's great that you've got people to train with.    My mother runs marathons, and she always tries to run with her friends when possible.  I think that kind of thing must be much easier if you have someone with you to cheer you on and keep you going.


----------



## Axelfl3333

I can,t run on the machines it feels weird


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'll look into the bike trainer cat, but I don't think there is really any space for it in our house. I think as long as I work on my leg muscles still and my cardio ability then I should be OK. 

I think she probably will do it with me too, she mentioned doing one before I even looked into it. I don't think we will train together much, she is back at uni now so will only be coming back some weekends. 

Also, I'm not going to tell any of my friends about the triathlon yet, not until I've signed myself up for it anyway! I know it sounds silly but I don't want them to be like, oh I might do that too... I know it might be unlikely but its just that I found it and looked into it and I don't want anyone else stealing it! haha...
I don't mind my sister doing it though because it will be good to do it with someone and I know she had the idea as well. So I'm not going to tell my friend who I'm swimming with about it. I'll just have to secretly be training, doing the distance and just trying to push my abilities. 

Axel - I have only ever ran on the machines so it doesn't feel strange for me. Once I get up to distance I will try running outside as I know it will be harder to keep to the right speed in the race environment. 

Oh and the wetsuits - I think you can hire them if you need to, but I don't need to worry about that too much yet!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Went for a swim today, my friend had to cancel but I still went. I did 40 lengths. But now my ankle hurts a bit. Find it strange that I hurt it swimming but oh well. I'll have to hope its feeling alright by friday as that is when I next plan to go to the gym. I'm working tomorrow for the first day since last friday... 

You get used to the time off but I would rather have the work and the money while I'm fairly healthy at the moment.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I'm glad you still went and swam anyway even though your friend cancelled on you.  Sorry about your ankle though - hopefully it's just one of those things and will be feeling better soon!  I have days where it seems like certain joints of mine don't fit together right, and they'll give me pain the whole day, but then a day or two later my joints are fine again.  I'm not *that* old so I don't think it's an age thing, not sure if it's an inflammation thing.  But yeah, my right ankle was doing that over the weekend - I walked my dog on Saturday and my ankle was painful the whole time and just didn't feel like the joint was fitting together correctly.  But then it was fine by Monday, so who knows!  Hopefully your ankle will be fine again soon too.

That stinks that you're only working one day this week.  Are you still looking for a better job in your free time?  I know there aren't a lot of jobs out there (my hubby is looking too but he's also only working an average of 1 day per week).  Hopefully something with better hours will come along soon.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I am feeling really down today because I had a bad day yesterday. I was stressed because I had been sent to work 30 miles away and I had to go on the motorway on my own which I hadn't done before. Plus I was told this was going to be one of my clinics and I would be going there twice a week. I'm not too happy about that, I would rather be working nearer.

Anyway, on the way home it was dark and I scraped my car against a pole in a car park and almost the whole of the left side of my car is dented now!! I've only had it a month. I'm so upset. I will claim it on the insurance but I still have a £600 excess to pay. I haven't even started paying my dad back for the car yet and now he is going to have to pay for this too. 

Its not even the money, I just feel really sad!! I'm not a confident driver anyway but now I feel even worse. I can't really describe while I'm feeling so sad, I guess its just a bit shocking and its the first time I have done anything like this... and its my new car!!  

Anyway, I have had two gym sessions since I last updated. Friday and yesterday (before the accident!). Yesterday I took my running up to run 2mins walk 1.5mins x 3. Then I went on the bike, I went on a different one which I don't usually go on because its on the other side of the gym, near the heavier weights where there are always lots of guys working out. Its the same as the one I usually use so I set it up the same but it was a lot harder! I guess because it doesn't get used as much. So that was good because it worked my legs a lot more, felt a bit more like I do when I'm riding my real bike.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Awww LMV.    I'm sorry to hear about your car.  It sounds like it's mostly cosmetic and fixable though, and I'm sure your dad knows that you'll pay him back when you can.  (Do you need to fix it or can you live with a scrape on your car?)  I'm glad to hear you had some good workout sessions, that's some good news at least.  Hang in there, yes it sucks to have an accident but nobody was hurt and your car still runs fine, right?  Try to look at the silver lining - I'm sure you'll be more careful in tight parking spots from now on.  When I was in college, a guy on a bicycle hit my car (yes, he hit me!) and ever since I've always been very careful driving around bicyclists, because apparently some of them are crazy.    The bicyclist was friends with the cop who arrived on the scene so the cop believed him, not me.  That was not a good situation but I sure learned a lot from it!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks Cat,

Yes its still drivable but looks really bad, so I will have to get it fixed... 

No exercise updates!  I've been working and am doing six days straight, but at least I'm getting hours.


----------



## rygon

It may be cheaper to take it to an independent body shop. They can sometimes remove the dent or fill it,, and then re-spray which will be cheaper than new panels.

Incidently, my 1st car was the only one I've had that I've never hit anything with 
2nd car I hit my parents gatepost, my dads car I hit a deer, then with my newest car I hit a fox (and another post). 
With my dads we managed to get the front bumper fixed, then a month later my brother dented it as well lol. 

These things happen, and there's no point in beating yourself up over it as it happens to everyone, its just one of those things and the main thing is that nobody was hurt.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks Rygon,

I know that really its not too much to worry about. It is just one of those things. But I do feel sad about it and I will just feel a lot better about it once it has all been sorted!

Its just its such a huge scrape and I don't know how I did it so badly! Its a bit of a blurr but I think I went back into it again whilst trying to get away from it... just one of those seriously annoying and expensive things!!! Just feeling EUGHHH!! 

We are going to get a couple of quotes. My uncle is a mechanic so he might know someone that can do it.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yeah, car stuff can be really expensive.  Last year I got rear-ended by a teenage driver who wasn't paying attention.  There was a tiny scrape on my back bumper and no other visible damage to my car.  But the body shop said the bumper cover needed to be replaced and that it'd be like $700!  For a tiny scrape!  Fortunately, since the kid was at fault, his insurance paid me and I pocketed the money rather than pay for such a silly repair.  My car is 12 years old and I don't care if my bumper has a scratch.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ahh... I've had a busy week.

Been working for 6 days in a row so I'm tired!

Went to the gym today before work, it was good. I worked quite hard. On the treadmill I did walk 1.5mins run 2 mins x 4. Which is the first time I have gone more than a mile on the treadmill. This is good because the total running distance for the triathlon is only 1.5 miles. So even though I didn't run the whole way I still kinda feel like I'm almost there! My calf muscles hurt afterwards which is the first time they have hurt running in a while so I know I am pushing myself to improve which is good. 

So now I have two days off which is nice.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Well done with your training!  I hope you have a good couple of days off.    Any fun plans for your days off?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Unfortunately not, cat.

What is hard with my job is only getting my rota the week before so by the time I can try and make plans with people, they already have plans! 

I tried to see if I could meet up with my friend who works weekdays this weekend but she is busy. Then I asked my sister if I could go and see her at uni, coz she has weds and thursdays off so I thought we could go out tonight and hang out on weds, but she is going out for a friend's bday meal tonight. Then I have another friend who works different hours like me, but she has an interview tomorrow so know she will be busy planning for that today. 

So I'm just chilling at home...


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aww.  Sorry to hear all your friends bailed on you!  Hopefully you're able to do something nice for yourself even if you're stuck being by yourself.  Personally, I'm a huge introvert and I love alone-time!  Sometimes I clean my house or get a lot of errands done, sometimes I just pamper myself, paint my nails and do a mud masque on my face and take a bubble bath with lots of fancy candles lit, watch movies that I know my hubby won't want to watch with me, etc.  I'm in a similar boat this coming weekend, my hubby will be working all weekend so I'll be on my own during the day.  So I'm trying to plan things - should I take my dog out to the dog park that has cool hiking paths?  Should I try to go on a bike ride?  Should I go to the farmer's market and people-watch and buy myself some flowers?  Should I stay in and work on crafts or attempt to bake something?  Hmm, so many decisions!    I hope you are having fun with your time off and can enjoy some alone-time too!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How are you doing, LMV?  How's the training going?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Oh Hi Cat 

Its going well thank you  I went to the gym yesterday. I did my usual workout. On Monday I took my running up to walk 1.5mins run 2mins x 4. And that made my calf muscles ache for the first time in the while. Then I did the same on Friday and it felt better than on Monday already! Ill take it up again next Monday, but I haven't quite decided how... Maybe try the walking for only 1 min. I'm not sure if I can fit in two gym sessions next week though. 

I have Weds and Thursday off next week and I have arranged to go and see my sister in Oxford and have a well needed night out!  Really looking forward to that.

I also had a swim today which was nice  

Also... Big News! I got an email and I have a date for the Triathlon! I haven't signed up yet, I'm going to wait until closer to the time - you never know what could happen, health or injuries etc. And I don't want to waste money. So it will be 13th July 2014. Which gives me 9 months to train. Plenty of time I think


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, all good news!  I'm excited that you have an official date for the triathlon, yay!  And hopefully by July it won't be too cold doing the swimming part?  I'm glad you have a lot of time to train and I'm glad you have this goal to work towards, this is all great news and I'm proud of you!    I know what you mean about not knowing what your health will be doing then - heck, I don't know what my health will be doing tomorrow or an hour from now, the way things have been going for me lately!  So it's good that you're being cautious, but I'm glad that you at least know when it will be so you can train accordingly.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I haven't updated here in a little while. 

I did reply to you before, cat, but it didn't work for some reason then I couldn't be bothered to write it again!

I think I mentioned that I haven't been feeling quite so good after stopping the Aza a few weeks ago. I called the IBD nurse right away because I didn't want it to escalate and for me to get worse. They want me to do a stool sample so they can test for faecal calprotectin before I can start aza again. So I'm going to do that tomorrow I think, and I have infliximab next Monday so I might feel a bit better after that.  

Gym is going OK. I only managed to go once last week for fitting it in with work. I also missed my weds swim session with my friend because I went to stay with my sister in Oxford. But we had a fun night out and then went to a museum the next day. 

So I went swimming on Sat with my Mum and sister, and went to the gym yesterday after work. I worked hard but I'm not aching today so maybe I didn't work hard enough? I'm not sure what is your opinion on this? Should you be aching slightly the next day? 

Going for a swim later with my friend.  So there is my update!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, good luck with the calprotectin test!  Hope you feel better soon.

As for aching after a workout - if you're doing basically the same workout every time, once your body gets used to doing the same exercises repeatedly, you won't really get sore anymore.  I usually do the same weight machines and I don't generally feel sore the next day.  But if I switch it up and do something different and use different muscle groups or work my muscles in a different way than they're used to, then yes, I totally get sore!  So perhaps you should try shaking up your routine a bit, as it sounds like your muscles have become accustomed to your usual workout routine.

How's this for odd - last week, I forgot to do one of the weight machines I usually do, so I think I worked my other muscles harder as I was inadvertently doing one less machine - and I felt a bit sore the next day!  So even skipping a step is apparently enough to shake up the routine and wake up your muscles.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah maybe you are right. I don't know how to mix it up though... I like it in the order I do it now.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I know, I'm a creature of habit too.    I like doing the same weight machines in the same order.  But sometimes on days I'm not doing weights, I'll do yoga.  It seems easy, it doesn't feel like a difficult workout when I'm doing it - but if I haven't done yoga in a little while, then I will definitely be sore the next day!  So maybe you could do a workout with your resistance bands every so often to mix it up without changing your routine?

It's not necessarily a bad thing that you're not getting sore.  It just means your muscles have become accustomed to doing the same routine - you probably won't make as many gains by doing the same thing, but you will still be gaining muscle and getting fitter, maybe just at a slightly slower rate than if you were mixing it up more.  I have done more or less the same workout routine for awhile now, and I've definitely gotten fitter and more muscle mass and my hubby says I'm looking better all the time.  So I wouldn't worry too much, if you like what you're doing and don't want to change, that's totally understandable and fine.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hmm... I hear what you are saying! 

I just wanna get as fit as I can for the triathlon!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I went to the gym today and I tried mixing it up a bit!

So I usually do treadmill, bike, rowing machine, (Then cross trainer but I usually miss that one out!) Then a few free weights.

Today I still started with the treadmill because that is what I'm mostly trying to improve on atm, I did walk 1min, run 2 mins x 5 today. It was hard but good because I only did it x4 on tuesday. Then I did the cross trainer for 5 mins. Then rowing machine for 10 mins... Then I was supposed to do the bike for 10 mins but I didn't!!  I'm lazy I skip that last machine when I should just push on! 

Then I couldn't really do my free weights because my arm felt funny where I had a blood test yesterday. 

But I feel tired so we will see if I ache tomorrow! 

I also did my stool sample today. So we will see what comes of that.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Have you thought about just doing the bike one day and nothing else but the bike?  Maybe do a bike day, a jogging day, etc.  Sometimes I do just bike days, I put on a DVD and make myself do a hill program (either 30 mins or an hour usually).  You could keep up your usual routine but sometimes just concentrate on one thing - that'd mix it up but still let you do your usual thing most of the time too.

Good luck with the blood and stool results!  I hope everything is okay and that you get the green light to go back on Aza!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yeah I think thats something to think about, cat! I think I should also have a think about doing a weights day from time to time.

I had my 6th infliximab infusion yesterday! They said my blood results were looking good so I'm not really expecting much to come of the stool sample. 

I'm feeling a bit better than I was when I first became worried about coming off the Aza but I'm not feeling as good as I was when I was still on it. Maybe I'll feel a bit better when this infliximab has kicked in. 

Went to the gym after work today. It was OK but I didn't do as well as I did last time. But hey, it would have been better than nothing!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I do weights days every other day - weights are my favorite!  But I don't know if you could call what I do just weights.  I like to warm up with about 10 mins of cardio first (usually arc trainer or stationary bike), then weights, then about 10 mins stretching, and about 5 mins cool-down (usually walking on the treadmill to cool down).  So I really do a little bit of everything on my weights days!  

I have been meaning to say, I'm inspired by you training for the triathlon and I'm jealous that you can jog without pain.  Ever since I started working out 2.5 years ago, I've tried jogging here and there but it always gives me such pain in my bad hip.  Then I got those steroid injections into my hip about a month ago, and although I had awful side effects for awhile, now my hip is actually feeling a little better, so just recently I've been trying to jog too!  I did about 5 mins yesterday and 4 mins today, and so far no hip pain!    (Before getting the steroid injections, I definitely would have had hip pain after jogging for even those short amounts of time.)  I'm not sure how far I can push it, but I'm going to keep trying at jogging.  I'd be happy just to be able to slowly jog a mile without pain, that's long been a goal of mine!  So keep posting training updates, as I'm excited to hear what you're doing in the gym and it makes me want to jog more.  

Your situation with Aza sounds pretty similar to me and Asacol.  I was on Asacol for 2 years, no issues, it kept me in remission that whole time.  Then, they stopped manufacturing regular Asacol in the US, so I had to stop taking it.  When I was on Asacol, I couldn't break it down particularly well, so I was taking 6 tablets a day and was passing 1 to 2 tablets undigested on a daily basis.  Still, I was absorbing 4 or 5 tablets daily and that seemed to be enough to keep me in remission.  So, when they stopped making Asacol, my GI tried me on Asacol HD (they do still make HD here), and that's when my trouble started.  Since they're bigger/stronger pills, I was only taking 2 HD tablets per day - but I was still passing 1 to 2 tablets undigested, so I basically was not getting my medicine, and I started feeling really crappy really quickly!  I think that put me into a mild flare, which I've been trying to get out of ever since.  I've tried a couple different meds since then and am now on Pentasa.  I think it's working, not really sure as I just recently made the switch to Pentasa and then got those steroid injection side effects and then I caught a cold which knocked me down for a bit last week, so it's been kind of hard to tell what effect Pentasa is having in the midst of all that.  I'm hoping to get back into remission soon and I'm hoping Pentasa works!  Sorry that was too long, but I know the feeling when you stop a medication and then start feeling unwell and it's a bit of a struggle to get back to where you were.  I'm glad to hear that your bloodwork was good, and I hope that restarting Aza gets you feeling really well again.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I am in a dilemma about what to do with my Gym membership! 

So basically when I started the gym I didn't have a job so I didn't want a direct debit membership which is why I went for the pay each time option. But now that I have a job, it costs me more each time I go, because I don't get the unemployment rate. 

So right now I am paying £5 each time I go, which most weeks is twice a week, and I'm restricted in when I go... only weekdays before 5pm. So lets say I'm spending £10/week, £40/month. I could definitely be getting more for my money.

So here are my choices for changing membership:

Stay at my gym, which I really like, is about 6miles away from my house. I have two membership options. (Going for off peak so I can go whenever I want) *Standard: £30.75/month.* Includes Gym use, a body stat test but I have to pay for any classes I want to go to. (which I'm beginning to think would be a good way of mixing up my workouts). Most of these classes are £5 a time. 
*Or the Premier: £41 Month* Gym use, 2x body stat tests, and all classes included. 

Or...

Move to the gym which is about 2miles away from my house. *£35 a month for gym and swim membership* includes classes... Sounds amazing, but I really don't like the look of this gym. I had a look at it and it is tiny. a tiny room, not many machines all squashed in there. But the advantage of it again is that I will be able to use other gyms in the same chain. So there is another 4miles away, 6 miles away, 8 miles away, 11 miles away (this one is near where I sometimes work). 

I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DOOOO!!!!

I don't really want to leave my gym but can I afford £40 a month?? It seems quite excessive....


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, no matter what you do, it all sounds fairly pricey to me.  Are there any other gyms in your area or are these the only options?  If it were me, I'd probably stay at the same gym and do the standard membership and pay for classes for awhile - if you do enough classes after a little while then upgrade your membership, if not then stay as is and pay to take a class every so often.

One question about your gym - you said if you get a regular membership then you can go off-peak whenever you like.  Is your gym open and staffed 24/7?  That's one thing I really like about my gym, it's literally open and staffed all the time (some gyms are open 24/7 but not staffed during off-hours, so if you get injured or if someone attacks you or whatever, there's nobody there to help you, so it's an important distinction that it's open AND staffed 24 hours!).  

The talk about how much gyms cost makes me feel really fortunate - a few years ago, I had looked at prices for all the gyms in my city, and they were all in the $30 to $50 range.  Wow, way too pricey for me!  (At the time, I was solely using the gym in the basement of my workplace, which is very small and few machines, but it's free for me to use - so I stuck with that gym for quite awhile and still use it about once a week.)  Then a low cost gym opened up in my city, it's only $10 a month which includes the use of classes and trainers if I want them (I haven't done any classes nor worked with the trainers as of yet).  I am so happy I found a decent gym for a good price!  But I know your frustration, it sucks when the only options are expensive ones.  The $10 gym I go to only opened about a year ago, before then there were only the expensive options for me too.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Cat, I'm not actually sure what the opening hours are at my gym! I need to check, but I'm fairly sure it isn't 24/7. 

And yeah, gyms are so expensive, they must make so much money! Well I decided to take the plunge and change my membership! So I am staying at my gym, and paying £30 a month. I can now go in the evenings or weekends if I want to. 

So I went today, I did well with running. I did walk 1 min run 2mins x 5 and then an extra min run at the end. Then I did 5 mins on the cross trainer and 10 mins on the rowing machine. I was going to do the bike then but they were both in use. 

I skipped the free weights as well.... I kind of feel like my arms are too big, so I don't really want to keep working them. But then I want to get them more toned as well.


----------



## ronroush7

My wife's trainer told us to get protein shortly after working out.

 2


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I'm bumping this thread up because I haven't heard an update from you fitness-wise in awhile!  Are you still training for the triathlon?  If so, how's it been going?  Any setbacks, any progress?  How's other stuff, how's the job going?  How's life, how's your health?  I hope all is okay!

So in response to your last post in this thread, yeah, gyms must make crazy amounts of money.  I can tell you that my gym only charges $10 a month but they still clearly make big bucks.  They offer free pizza on the 1st Monday of every month (yuck) and free bagels on the 2nd Tuesday of each month.  Seems very odd to offer food, especially non health food, in a gym.  Pizza is not my friend and the smell of it alone during a workout is enough to induce fairly bad nausea, so I avoid the gym on pizza nights (bagels are during the mornings so they're long gone by the time I get to the gym in the evenings, so no need to specifically avoid bagel day - plus, bagels don't have a wafting strong smell like pizza does).  But anyway, if my gym charges such a comparatively small amount for membership but can still afford to buy all those pizzas and bagels each month, then I think the gyms that charge more money must be absolutely raking it in.

Oh, and keep doing the weights!  My arms haven't gotten bigger in quite awhile, but they've gotten more toned.  Your arms won't keep getting bigger, I promise.  Don't give up the weights out of self-consciousness!  Believe me, I was weirded out by my bigger arms at first too.  Certain shirts stopped fitting because my arms became too big for the sleeves!  But if anything, I think the bigness has decreased a little and I've become much more toned.  So just keep at it, it'll get better and you'll get more comfortable with it.  I love my arms now, and I can still fit into most of my shirts.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks cat! Yeah I realise I haven't updated in a little while. We lost our internet connection for a week or so, so I couldn't update.

I have had a small set back with my health. I was getting chest pains while on the treadmill so I went to see my GP. She checked out my lungs and said everything sounded good, my lung capacity was good, no blood clots. So she said it was probably inflammation of the chest wall. So she suggested I didn't go to the gym for a week or so... that was about a week ago now. I'm thinking of going to the gym on friday and giving it ago. 

The appointment did show how my heart rate was high, so I actually have an ecg this morning to check that out. Hopefully it will be fine. But I don't really understand what would cause it to be fast. They noticed it was fast when I had infliximab too. 

I want to see how long I can run for without stopping. (and hope my chest doesn't hurt). I really want to get up to distance for the triathlon, even though I know I have a long time to go.

Other news in my life... I've started seeing a guy! OMG  so happy because it has been so long since I've been romantically involved with anyone in any way! lol
Its very new so we will see how it goes, but it already feels fairly natural and nice.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh goodness, that's a bit scary about the chest pains.  I hope it's nothing major and that you can keep training.  Hope the ECG went well too!  I don't really know what can cause a rapid heartbeat - I know dehydration can, but I don't know if meds/supplements can (some probably can but I don't know which ones).  I hope you can figure it all out!

Woo, congrats on the guy!  Sounds promising!  So what's he like, is he into fitness?

Remind me, what is the running distance for the triathlon you're training for?  I'm sure you've said but my memory is not great lately.  How far can you currently run without stopping to walk?  The other day, I did 4 mins jogging without stopping.  I was fairly tired afterwards, but I felt good too.  I think I've said this before, but jogging used to cause me so much hip pain that even a few minutes would put me in pain for days.  Then I got those steroid injections into my hip, which didn't seem like they worked at first and I had so many bad side effects - but now my hip is actually okay, and jogging doesn't seem to hurt like it did before.  So I'm in a similar place as you are, I want to try to jog as long as I can and keep going a little longer each time.  As long as my hip stays quiet, I think I can do it!  So here's hoping that my hip and your chest/heart behave themselves when we jog.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm fairly sure the chest pains is just inflammation like she said, but its annoying if it gets in the way of my training. They said the ECG looks fine.

Yes he is into fitness! More so than me and he looks good for it too  He wants us to go to the gym together... But I think I need to get past caring him seeing me hot and sweaty first!  

With the running I haven't tried running without stopping yet, just been doing the interval training. So thats why I wanna see how I do without stopping. I think I'm guna go tomorrow morning and give it a try!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I wouldn't worry too much about being sweaty in front of your new guy in a gym setting.  Personally, if I see someone in the gym and they look not sweaty and their hair is perfect and everything, that just makes me think they're not working hard at all.  I see the people who are sweaty and breathing hard and look like a mess, and I respect them a lot and think highly of them because they're obviously working out hard.  I think your guy will respect you if he sees you breaking a sweat and doing an impressive workout.  So I say go for it, put on your cutest workout clothes and hit the gym and with him!    You said yourself that your sister was impressed with what you do at the gym when she tagged along with you, so I bet your guy will be impressed too.

Good luck tomorrow with the running!  Let me know how you do!  I'm going to try running as long as I can too and I'll let you know how I do.  How fast do you usually jog on the treadmill?  I do 5 mph, I'm trying to build myself up to jogging a bit at 6 mph but haven't gotten there yet (it feels so fast in comparison with 5 mph!).  So far I've done 4 mins - I'd love to do 6 mins, at 5 mph that'd be a half a mile.  If I can do a half mile, then hopefully it wouldn't take much more training to jog a mile - and that's been a goal of mine for ages now.  Anyway, let me know how you do!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes I'll let you know tomorrow! The triathlon running distance is 1.5 miles. So not far but its the last part so I need to be able to do that after a 3 mile bike ride. So I defo wanna build it up to be more than that. I run at 5.2 miles an hour. That was just comfortable for me when I started and I've kept it the same. I'm not worried about going faster, I just want to get to distance. And then obviously I need to practise doing it outside. It will feel different when I don't have the treadmill to tell me how fast I'm going! 

I wont worry about looking hot and sweaty with "my new guy" at the gym, just maybe when he is slightly less new!  We went swimming at the weekend and he doesn't really enjoy swimming much, so that was sweet of him. I think he was impressed with how fast I was. I should probably just go to the gym with him! lol


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm so happy I ran a mile at the gym yesterday! I did it in 11mins 30 seconds, all without stopping. Thats the longest I have ran for and the furthest I have gone! 

So from now on I think I'm just going to keep pushing it a little bit further each time. 

After that I did the rowing machine for 10 mins and cross trainer for 5mins, then a few weights. 

Very pleased with how my work out went


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Congrats on the mile, so proud of you!!    I'm still working my way up to that so I'm jealous.    I was only able to do 3 mins jogging non-stop in the gym the other day.  I need to keep trying and get myself up to a mile too!  And also very well done that you did other machines after doing the mile - great work, LMV!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks Cat!

I tried again yesterday but I didn't make the mile. I managed half a mile though. I was quite tired and also trying to fit in a work out before work. I also did 10 mins on the rowing machine and some weights. 

But still better than nothing! Not sure when I'm going next. Life feels quite hectic at the moment!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I went to the gym today... And got there 10 mins before it closed!! 

Must remember it closes at 4.30 on a saturday! I thought it would be 7 or something. 

Oh well. I came home and did a resistance band work out. Better than nothing.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Half a mile is still awesome, don't feel bad about doing that amount.  I still struggle to do even that distance and I haven't made it to a mile yet, so you're doing great!  

But wow, your gym closes at 4:30 on Saturdays???  What an odd, early time to close!  I know you mentioned awhile ago that there was another gym that you had the option of joining - just curious, I wonder what time they close on weekends?  I'm spoiled, my gym is open 24/7 so I only have to worry about them being closed on some holidays (they close on most major holidays like Thanksgiving and Xmas but they were open on Easter).  Wow, well at least now you know to try to squeeze in a workout earlier in the day on Saturdays, but that still sounds pretty ridiculous to me that they close at such a weird, early time.

How's it going with the guy?  Have you two hit the gym together yet?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I know I was disappointed. I'm not sure what time the other one closes. They are both in villages though so they are probably similar. Its even earlier on a sunday too. I think its only open sunday morning. 

I'm finding it hard to fit in my work outs this week. Today I was working 9am - 7.30pm. Tomorrow I'm working 12-8.00. So I have to leave the house at 11.30 and I find it hard to fit in the gym and shower in that time... I did it last week but it was slightly rushed. And this week mum wants me to be in because the piano tuner is coming. 

Things are going good with the guy thanks  Did I mention he is a personal trainer? He isn't working as one at the moment because it is hard to fit it in with work, but its what he wants to end up doing. We haven't gone to the gym together yet. It will probably happen soon though.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Forgot to say... (I started the post and then did something else and came back to it!) 

I could go to the gym weds morning before work but I am also going swimming on weds evening with my friend... So do I do two work outs in two days?


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I think it's fine to do 2 workouts 2 days in a row, as long as they're different workouts.  You run into potential trouble if you try to do, for example, weight lifting with the same muscle groups 2 days in a row.  The muscles need enough time to heal and just don't get that if you do the same weightlifting routine 2 days in a row, so then you run the risk of potentially injuring yourself.  But I think it would be fine to do your usual gym routine one day and swimming the next day since it's different types of exercise and working different muscles (obviously there will be some overlap with what muscles are used, but it's still different enough that you should be just fine).

Personally, I often exercise multiple days in a row, but I make sure to mix it up and to only do weights every other day.  So one day I'll do weights, and the next day I'll do yoga.  Or weights and the next day I'll ride the bike.  I make sure to give myself enough rest days too - if I do weights, bike, weights, yoga, weights, etc - my body just ends up feeling really run down, it needs at least a day in the midst of all that to rest & recover.  I think that's normal, not just an IBD thing.  Normal people need rest days too, and maybe even more so with IBD, so I try to listen to my body and let it rest when it needs to.

How fun, a physical trainer!  Your degree is in nutrition or something along those lines, correct?  You two could go into business together, you could do the dietary side and he could do the fitness side and you could open up a wellness center and teach people how to eat well and get fit!    Seriously though, that's cool that you've found someone who really cares about fitness.  My hubby will go to the gym with me but he clearly doesn't enjoy it.  I wish he were more enthusiastic about fitness.

Goodness, you're working long hours!  Is that a good thing?  Are you still liking the job, is the pay okay or are you looking for something better?  How's your car, still enjoying car ownership and commuting and all that fun stuff?  That's pretty sucky though about your gym having such weird/short hours on the weekends.  Speaking as someone who just cannot work out in the mornings, I just couldn't do it!  My guts are worst in the mornings, so I get up and let my guts be angry for a couple hours.  Then they settle down and I can eat something.  If I don't eat something, and just head to the gym when the guts settle, then my GERD gets very unhappy.  The GERD is much calmer if I eat something and let my stomach acid work on that for awhile and then go to the gym.  So my usual weekend gym routine is:  wake up, wait about 2 hours for guts to settle, eat something, wait another 2 hours for food/stomach acid to settle, take reflux meds, go to the gym.  All that waiting means I get to the gym at about noon at the earliest - I just cannot do morning workouts!  So I'd be really upset if my gym was only open in the mornings on Sundays!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ok I wrote that wrong! I ment two work outs in one day!

I went to the gym this morning and I didn't do so well. I obviously wanted to run a mile again but I still didn't manage it. I got to 0.7miles and had to stop due to a really bad stitch! I had kept going as much as I could. I did the rowing machine and the stitch went away. And then I did the cross trainer - was supposed to be for five mins but couldn't do more than 2 before the stitch came back again. Then someone was on the weights I wanted to use to I just left feeling really disheartened!

I had gone in there feeling really motivated and then left feeling like I wont ever be able to do the triathlon! I'm going to try not eating before I go to the gym next time. Think I'm going to go next on Friday. 

So I'm going swimming soon, that will be two work outs today. Even if the first one was rubbish! 

Haha, yes my degree is in nutrition. And yes I have had an idea about business along those lines! 

I am working long hours on those days but my total hours is still not very many. Today I only had two. So the pay is ok... not amazing, but it would be ok if I had full time hours. So Even though I am enjoying the job, I am thinking I need to be looking for something else soon. Maybe in the new year. I have been job searching for so long that I am actually enjoying not looking for something. Yeah I'm still enjoying my car, really love the freedom. But I'm very conscious of the huge debt I owe my dad for it and really want to start paying him back, which of course links back to the job situation! But one good think about my job is that all my travel, milage or public transport and parking is all paid for. So that definitely makes up for the lack of hours. 

You are amazing cat, I'm surprised you still have the motivation for working out with all those issues with the GERD. I think I would use it as an excuse!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aw thanks, I feel like my GERD is just a minor setback really (especially compared to IBD!).  Yes, I have to stick to a specific eating schedule and take a bunch of antacids/reflux meds if I'm going to go work out.  And I have to avoid certain reflux trigger foods like chocolate, tomato, fried & greasy foods, etc.  But all that is still better than the alternative, which would be surgery.  My GI said I have a hiatal hernia which is likely causing some of my GERD issues (although he said the hernia is small and "sliding", so that wouldn't account for why my GERD is so severe).  Surgery is the only real fix for a hiatal hernia, but the thought of surgery doesn't fill me with hope.  Some of the potential/common side effects of the surgery are, inability to vomit and inability to belch.  Apparently most people experience way more bloat after the surgery, too.  I already bloat out a fair bit and really don't want even more bloat, and to not be able to belch/vomit sounds a bit horrifying!  Not that I like to vomit, but there are a few times in life when it's necessary.  And I belch all the time and I still bloat out so I also shudder to think of what would happen if I could no longer belch!  It sounds to me like the surgery would potentially make me more uncomfortable than I am now.  So, I just take meds and work around it and deal with it.  It's not so bad, compared to what the surgery could do to me!  No surgery for me and I'm just fine with that.  

Sounds like you had a rough workout today, but I'm glad you're swimming tonight and I hope it goes well.  Sometimes I have rough workouts too, I think sometimes I must be too dehydrated or something.  Lately I've had a few workouts here and there where my body feels hot but my face feels cold and I have very little energy and everything feels difficult.  Often times, though, my next workout will go great and I'll have lots of energy and feel fine, so I don't know what's up with that!  So in my experience, you just have to keep on going to the gym and work with whatever your body and the situation throws at you.  It's definitely discouraging to have a bad workout, but don't let it stop you or slow you down, just try to make the next workout a better one.  Have fun swimming!

And as for the money stuff - I can definitely relate to having huge debt and just wanting to pay it off already.  I've gone into medical debt yet again - I had an MRI this year which my insurance covered most of, but I have to pay $500 for.  I also had a colonoscopy, and the procedure itself was covered by insurance, but stuff like the sedation & anesthesiologist wasn't fully covered so I have to pay some money for that too.  Plus we have credit card debt and hubby's student loan debt, and our mortgage too plus all the usual bills.  And we're so poor lately on top of all that, hubby's car needs a new muffler and our water bill is due and a bunch of little stuff like that - and hubby only works part-time right now for minimum wage, it's not good.  He's been looking for full-time work in his field (art/animation) but there aren't a lot of jobs out there and there's a lot of competition for what few jobs there are in that field.  I'm actually trying not to even think about it, let alone get my hopes up, but hubby's done freelance work off and on for this one guy for years.  This guy works at a place that makes educational science videos for school children, and whenever he needs a bit of animation, he calls hubby.  Well, this guy is applying for some grants, and if he gets them, he said he can hire hubby on full-time as an animator in his company.  I'm not sure what the odds are of the guy getting the grants so I don't even want to think too much about it!  We're so poor and for hubby to get this job, it would be so wonderful.  So it's probably not even going to happen because that's how my luck usually goes.  Anyway, that was a ramble and a half, but long story short, I can totally relate to being in debt and hating it and not having enough money to do much about it.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So my swim on weds was really good. Made me feel a bit better about my fitness!

Then today I went to the gym for the first time after having no breakfast. I had a coffee and my advent calender chocolate and then went straight to the gym.

And I was really pleased I ran 1.1 miles! And then I went on the rowing machine. I was finding it quite hard but I kept saying to myself the triathlon will be hard! Then I just did a few weights and left. 

Sorry to hear about your money problems cat! I have just done my invoice for my next pay day and it has to be in a week earlier due to xmas... So I'm feeling poor still but at least in Jan I'll get paid for 5 weeks. I think I'll start looking for a new job in the new year. 

Going to the cinema with the boy tonight...  Looking forward to it. I haven't been to the cinema in ages!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I am excited about January paychecks too!    I get paid every other week, on Fridays - but in January there will be 3 payday Fridays rather than the usual 2.  I usually take one of my paychecks and put it towards the mortgage and put my other monthly paycheck towards my other bills.  When there's a 3rd paycheck in a month, it's almost like getting extra money!

I'm glad to hear you've had a couple good workouts after your disappointing one.  Glad to hear swimming went well and that you were able to run more than a mile!  That's excellent, keep up the good work!  At this rate I think you'll be in excellent shape by the time the triathlon rolls around - yes, it'll probably still be difficult, but with your progress so far, I'm betting you'll do great!  

Have fun at the cinema too.  What movie are you seeing?  I don't go to the movies very often but it's usually a fun experience if I can stay out of the bathroom and actually watch the film.  My guts usually behave during a movie, but I swear I always feel like I need to pee about 5 minutes in!    Anyway, have fun!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ahh I just got my rota for next week... Only working 7 hours! Really need to look for another job!

Thanks for the encouragement with the triathlon  Really helps to have someone in your corner  

We are going to see Catching Fire, the second Hunger Games film. I have read the books so looking forward to it!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh no, only 7 hours next week - sadly sounds like my hubby's work schedule!  His boss is in a play right now, so she's been taking off a few hours here and there to go rehearse/perform.  So today hubby's working a whole 2 hours, from 5-7 PM.  Tomorrow I think he's working from 3-6.  It's not good!  Both you and my hubby need better jobs with more hours!

I'll totally be your triathlon cheerleader!  Go LMV go, you can do it!    I don't know if you've ever been to a marathon finish line - my mom runs marathons so I've been to lots of finish lines to cheer her on.  It's such a fun, encouraging environment - every spectator cheers for every single runner who gets to that finish line, and as a result a lot of people finish with big smiles on their faces.  My mom ran a marathon on her 50th birthday and she wore a top that said "Birthday Girl" on it, and she said that all along the race course, people were cheering, "Go Birthday Girl, you can do it!"    I hope your triathlon is like that with lots of cheering and encouragement too!  Obviously I can't be there in person but I'm thinking of you and cheering you on in both your training and the triathlon itself and I hope there are lots of people there in person at the finish line to cheer you on too.


----------



## mccindy

LMV, what did you think of _Catcing Fire_?  I really liked it, despite the changes from the book.  I read the books a few years ago before they really caught on, and I'm glad to see they're so popular, it's like sharing something you like with everyone!
How exciting, that you're going to do a triathlon.  Back when I was still running I had a dream of running a half-marathon, but I had to give that up. So I'm always excited for others who will be getting to achieve that goal! I'll join Cat as your triathlon cheerleader!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Omg it has been so long since I updated!

I have still been around on the forum, but have been quite tired recently and couldn't be bothered to update! Then the longer it went on I had more to say and couldn't be bothered even more! 

So here I am updating - but not every detail!

Last week was a strange week for me health wise! My Crohn's is fine, but I had a strange pain in my calf so I had to be late for work and see an emergency doctor to rule out a blood clot. That ended up fine. Two days later I had a sickness bug! Plus I was on antibiotics for a UTI. So I think all of that could have been why I was feeling a bit tired/under the weather.

So last week I didn't do much exercise mainly due to the leg pain. But now that has gone and I have managed to pick up the work outs again now. Also as I have still had hardly any hours at work I have more time to exercise and feel a lot more into it. 

Big news... I have done two out door runs this week! On Monday I had infliximab in the afternoon and it was pushing it as to whether I could fit in a gym sesh or not. My sister was just about to go on a run so I asked if I could go with her. This was my first ever out door run! (not including when they forced us to at school!). So we did a route round my village, some of which I had to walk. But I am noting where I am when I am walking so I can try and do less and less. The problem we don't know how far it is. Her ap says its 1.78 miles and my ap says its 1.48 miles. The triathlon distance is 1.55 miles so you can see why that is frustrating! 

Anyway it gives me a good route to be practising on. 

Other big news is that I have a telephone interview next week for a really good job in a big food company. Its a graduate level job (I am a graduate but haven't yet had a graduate level job). They know I haven't got experience in that exact role but if they hire me will be doing so on a junior level, but I will still be managing some people... So it will be a big step up, but I just need to prove to them I am capable of it. I am a graduate after all. 

Anyway, thats my update! Over and out.


----------



## mccindy

That is some pretty exciting news, LMV.  All the best luck for the telephone interview, I hope you get it!  

Sounds like you are really doing well with your running, that is awesome!  Keep it up!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks mccindy! I really want this job. But it will be a tough interview process. I just went to talk to one of my Mum's friends who works with the company to get some advice. She was really helpful but now I feel like I have a lot more preparation to do before the interview!

Yesterday I went to the gym and ran the triathlon distance on the treadmill for the first time! I'm really pleased so now I just have to keep pushing that distance to make sure I am really strong at it. 

I need to get myself to run that distance on the road as well, as I am probably running faster on the road as it is harder to pace yourself. So I think those are my next steps for now.


----------



## mccindy

One thing I learned when it comes to interviews is this: pause before answering any questions.  This gives you a chance to think over what you've been asked and what the best answer is, rather than just blurting out the first thing you think of.  It's a common interview mistake not to take that extra second of time.  We are all (humans) eager to please and not keep people waiting, but in an interview, it's definitely the right thing to do, to take the time to think of the right thing to say.

 Fingers crossed!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck with the interview, LMV!  Sounds like 2014 could really be a great year with the potential new job and the triathlon, good stuff all around.    Sounds like the training is going really well too, I'm so happy to hear it!  Best of luck, I really hope you get the job!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks guys,

I've got through to the next interview stage. It sounds pretty tough, I have to prepare a 10-15 min presentation on a topic that I don't really understand... team exercise and an interview. Its on Thursday so I don't have a lot of time to prepare, really need to get on it!! I went to the gym this morning to try and de-stress so hope that helped!

I also have some exciting news... The new bf is taking me away for a weekend for valentines day!! I'm so happy, he called me last night and the smile has not come off my face since! He isn't telling me where we are going so its a lovely surprise! No guy has ever spoilt me like this before so I'm very happy that I have found someone like that to have in my life 

Then one of my best friends called me this morning to say that she has just got engaged and is planning to be married this year! She has asked me to be bridesmaid, so that is very exciting too!

Ok... now to focus on this interview and get Thursday over and done with!!!


----------



## mccindy

What a great post!  sounds like the new year is treating you pretty well already.  
Best of luck with your presentation and next interview... at least they gave you a little time to work on it before you have to have it ready.  

Sounds like you've got agreat guy there!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Woo woo, LMV!  The secret, romantic weekend away sounds really nice, you'll have to update us and let us know where he takes you!  Sounds like a good guy, he's into fitness and he likes treating you to nice things - sounds like a keeper to me!

Best of luck with the interview on Thursday too!  I'm guessing they must be impressed with you if you made it through the first round, so I've got my fingers crossed that you can wow them in this round too.  Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks guys. I am so stressed over this presentation I have to do. Its just really hard to find the answers. I really just want this week to be over so I can think about all the other exciting things going on!


----------



## mccindy

Anticipation of the good things to come will get you through it!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck, LMV.  If you find yourself struggling with prepping for your presentation, maybe set things aside for a bit and go for a walk or go to the gym or for a drive, something like that to clear your head.  Then come back to it, and it might be easier.  That's what works for me.  Maybe I'm weird, but my brain works in a slow, deliberate sort of way.  I can't come up with good ideas quickly, I need to mull things over and look at each detail and give things a lot of consideration.  If things overwhelm me, I just have to walk away from it and come back to it later when I feel refreshed.  I guess I'm a procrastinator in a way, but it's what works for me.  Anyway, good luck, I've got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks Cat, I think I'm similar.
But I find that it takes me so long to get going that I'm best off sitting at it for long periods of time... coz if I stop it takes me a while to get going again! 
I am being really slow today for some reason. But I am aiming to have the presentation finished tonight so I can spend tomorrow going over other parts of the interview. And I suppose I need to practise the presentation too!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

How'd the presentation go, LMV??  I just realized I hadn't heard an update from you about it!  I hope all went great!  It sounds like you prepared very well, so hopefully that means you blew them away with your awesomeness.  I'm afraid of what no update means, though - big hugs if it didn't go so great, and big high-fives if it went well.


----------



## mccindy

I second that inquiry.... was just wondering myself!  Best wishes, LMV, hope all went well.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi guys sorry I haven't updated!
Unfortunately it didn't go well. Well, it didn't go bad but I didn't get the job. 
So I did the presentation and I got a bit nervous. But I thought it was going ok. And then I was supposed to have an interview but they called me into another room and told me that they were impressed with the effort I put into the presentation but I haven't got the job so they aren't going to put me through to the next round. They said they were looking for someone with more experience.

In other news, I went to the gym today with my sister which was good. ran the triathlon distance and then did 10mins on the rowing machine and 5 on the cross trainer. 

Its six months today until the triathlon! I really need to push myself a lot more now so I continue improving.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Aw, sorry to hear about not getting the job.  Still, it sounds like you aced the presentation anyway so that's something to be proud of - are they going to keep you in mind for future job openings, perhaps?

Sounds like you had a good workout and the training is going well!    Is your sister thinking of doing the triathlon too?  That would be fun to do the triathlon together.  Sounds like the running is going great, how's the swimming & bike training going?


----------



## mccindy

Well, if you didn't get the job, you got the next best thing - kudos for your great presentation!  Sounds like just the lack of experience is what stopped you - you can hardly help that, so you obviously did not fail.
You seem to be doing great with your running and rowing prep.  I'm excited to hear how the triathlon goes for you.  And also your great Valentine's Day coming up soon!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey, Sorry I haven't updated in a few days, I've been kinda busy.

Yes my sister is hoping to do the triathlon too. Its just whether she can get the money together since the admission fees are pretty high. 

The swimming training is going well - I go at least once a week. The bike isn't going so good since I have been skipping it since I have been running more and getting tired.

However I was very pleased with my workout yesterday! I decided to do 15mins on the exercise bike first and then see how far I can run on the treadmill. I thought I at least wanted to do half a mile. So I was really pleased when I managed to do 0.8miles. I reckon I might even be able to do the whole distance next time!

What I really want to do now is be able to run the whole distance outside. Going for an outdoor run tomorrow but my sister said the route I normally do is flooded so I'm not too sure which way to run. 

In other news, I got my body composition measured at my gym on Thursday! I had it done several times at university on my course. I know I'm the heaviest I've ever been at the moment, but I also looked the best I have ever been so I was expecting that most of the weight I have put on recently is muscle. So I was a bit surprised that my fat percentage is higher than it was back then. I'm currently 24% fat. (normal range between 20-26%). So I'm 1.2% more fat than I was in 2010, which was the only measurements I could find. So from looking closely at it, in that time I have put on 1.5kg and of that 1kg is fat and 0.5kg is muscle. I would have thought 0.5kg of muscle isn't a lot after a year of exercise?? 

I don't know. Anyway, I know I look good and everything is in normal range so I shouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## mccindy

Definitely the right way to look at it.  You are in the range for healthy body fat percentage.  The best way, actually, to build muscle is to do a lot of heavy lifting and eat at a calorie surplus with a lot of protein.  Cardio burns fat but not muscle.  Regular exercise is reshaping your body in a good way, it sounds like, so you should probably just keep doing what you're doing, cut your calories by about 100 per day if you want to lose just a little more fat and you'll be fine! 
Keep it up girl!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I don't know much about those body fat percentage testers, but in my experience they seem to be very inaccurate at times.  Back in college, I was thin but hated to exercise.  I had to take a mandatory physical education class 2 days a week, 1 day in the gym jogging laps and the other day in the classroom.  I put in the minimum amount of effort required to pass the class, and I got yelled at a lot for walking rather than running the laps.  So I didn't have much muscle mass and I was totally lazy, I would estimate I was probably close to 30% body fat at the time.  At one point in that class, we had to have our body fat percentages measured.  The instructors told me ahead of time to expect my percentage to be high because I didn't put in much effort.  Well, the machine said I was only 15% body fat!  I laughed in their stupid faces and they couldn't say anything.  In hindsight of course I'm sure the machine was wrong or broken or whatever, because there's absolutely no way I have ever been 15% body fat, particularly not at that time in my life.  So anyway, long story short, I wouldn't put too much stock into those numbers - it sounds like you're seeing results in both improvements to your fitness level & ability, and to your body shape & tone.  Muscle weighs more than fat because it's denser tissue, so the fact that you weigh more just says to me that you've put on a lot of muscle and that's great!    So yeah, ignore the body fat measurement thing, it likely wasn't accurate and I'm betting the weight you've gained is all muscle.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks guys. I'm not too worried about the body fat stuff - as you say I can see the difference.

So I've had a good week of workouts this week! Two gym sessions, a swim and a pilates class so far!

Tomorrow I'm going to the gym with the boyfriend for the first time!! I'm a teeny bit nervous actually! I mostly do cardio and I think we are going to do some weights together so I'll be doing things I don't normally do and I don't wanna look stupid! lol :S

Kinda need to get over that first gym session together though and then I'll be over it and fine. lol Can't get away with it for long because he really wants to do it. lol 

I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Good luck and have fun tomorrow, LMV!  I'm sure you'll impress him, and surely you can tell him that you tend to do more cardio than weights so that he understands just in case you do have any trouble.  I bet you'll be just fine though.  Have fun and keep us posted!  

You mentioned doing pilates - was that fun?  I've never done pilates but it seems kind of like yoga?  Maybe I should give it a try sometime.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I have told him I'm not really sure what to do with weights too much. 

We are also going to a family dinner afterwards so its the first time he will be spending real time with my family which will be nice  

Pilates is fun cat you should give it a try! Its only the second time I have gone. It is like yoga, to be honest I don't completely understand the difference. I want to try both. Although you do ache a bit with each move at the time it doesn't feel particularly strenuous. But at the end when you are walking away you do feel a little weak and I was aching the next day. I think its really good to mix up your exercises and try different things.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So what I'm saying today is: oww! My whole body is aching and I am walking around like an old woman! haha 

I didn't even work that hard at the gym but clearly my body is not used to that kind of exercise. But its good right? No pain no gain... lol

So I don't know if he was impressed or not. some of the things we did I was better at then others. He was getting me to do some bench presses and I found them really hard! He was like ok so we need to work on chest! 

But its defo really good to have someone there watching you and helping you to do it properly. you don't realise you are doing things like tensing your abs when you shouldn't or not breathing properly. 

So I think he is going to take some time to try and come up with a bit of a training regime for me for the triathlon. Which is good, it feels really nice to have him helping me with it. And he says he will be there on the day too. So it feels good that he is kinda working on it too, when I do the triathlon it will be an achievement for him too because he has helped me to get there.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Boyfriend & personal trainer all in one, sounds like a good deal to me!  Once you get over the soreness, the next time should go better.  And that's nice that he's going to help you with the triathlon training!  Is he going to participate in it with you?


----------



## mccindy

this guy sounds pretty awesome!  workout support = wonderful.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

He wont do the triathlon too because its a women only one!!
But also he has a problem with his hips, he is going to have an operation soon. So he doesn't do a lot of cardio, he is focussing mainly on his weights and body building at the moment. 

So it took me a few days to get over the aching from the weights session! Weds I went for a swim with my friend, we did 40 lengths so that was good. Then I hit the gym yesterday, did 40mins of cardio. Ran the triathlon distance a teeny bit faster than I normally do. I normally set the treadmill at 5.2 and just run until I get to distance but this time I set it at 5.3 and had it on 5.4 for a tiny bit. I really need to carry on focusing on getting my running stronger. I still haven't managed to run the full distance outside yet. I want to be able to run quite a bit further by the triathlon date so I am quite strong for the actual thing. Then I did 15mins on the bike. And 5 mins rowing machine. 

I'm finding that my recovery time is getting a lot quicker now. Like my body aches from tiring it out but I'm not staying so tired cardio wise for long at all. I think this is a really great improvement since it means I will recover a lot in the short time I am transitioning in the event - giving me more energy for the next part. 

I'm going to try an outdoor run tomorrow. (weather depending) And I really really really want to do the whole thing without needing to walk!! 

Then heading to the gym on sunday with the bf for more weights! 

I'm feeling really fit at the moment and loving it!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, LMV, what a fantastic update!  You definitely sound very fit and happy, that's wonderful!    I'm so proud of how athletic you've become!  I know you've said in the past that I've inspired you, but you are totally inspiring me now.  Very awesome!  

Yes, running outside is much different than running indoors on a treadmill, so I'm glad to hear you're training outside too.  As a teenager, I once trained to run a race - my training runs were all during warm summer evenings on pavement with my brother (we'd just run around the block a bunch of times).  But the race itself, it was during the early morning and it was a bit cold out at that time of day, and the race was on a gravel path rather than on pavement.  I didn't do very well, and I think it was because I just wasn't used to running on gravel in cool weather.  So think about stuff like that too when it comes to your triathlon!  The terrain, the temperature, if there are hills, stuff like that can all make a difference.  Good luck tomorrow with your run!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Glad I am inspiring you cat!

I think I can just really feel how much I am improving and I'm loving it! And obviously the encouragement from the bf really helps too. 

When I went and stayed with some of my uni friends before xmas, one of them was saying she has put on weight and blamed her new relationship. I was thinking... seriously? Its like the opposite for me! 

So glad that I'm with someone who really gets the fitness and nutrition thing - he is actually more mad on it then I am and tells me off for not eating my vegetables and not liking filtered water!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Some people like your friend do gain a lot of weight when they get into a relationship, it's weird.  My hubby was always soooo skinny way back when we were dating (we lived in different states and did long-distance dating all through college).  When we finally got married and moved in together after college, my weight stayed about the same but he gained a LOT.  He went from really skinny to kinda chubby very quickly!  He's lost some of the flab now and he goes to the gym with me sometimes - he's about normal size now, not too skinny and not too fat.  Still, it was really strange when he first gained all the weight early on in our marriage - all of a sudden people were telling him, "Marriage has been good to you, you've put on weight!"  He got so self conscious about it.  

Anyway, glad to hear you're enjoying fitness and the results so much, that makes me happy to hear.    But have you explained to your boyfriend that veggies aren't always so safe for Crohnies?  And the filtered water thing, I remember there was a thread a long time ago by David, that basically said that filtered water may be taking out good stuff along with the bad, and he had a link to a study that showed that especially for sickies like us, it's looking to be more beneficial to just drink regular un-filtered water because the good outweighs the bad.  Here's the link:
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=42650

So, if you wanted to argue to your boyfriend about the water thing, maybe show him that.  The veggies thing - have you tried juicing?  That's pretty much the only way I can get my veggies anymore.


----------



## David

When I say filtered water, I mean something like reverse osmosis or distillation as those take all the minerals out of the water.  I don't want anything like chlorine in my water, but I do want all the minerals.


----------



## mccindy

um, yeah, I haven't been so good for my hubs.... he's put on weight over the years of our marriage.  He's says I'm too good of a cook.  I'm a bit of an enabler as I like to make him happy with treats.  Maybe because I can't eat for beans myself?  He wants to lose some weight this year so I have to start being a lot better about that for him.  I told him, just eat what I eat, you'll lose lots of weight!


----------



## ronroush7

I just starting going back to the gym again after being absent for a few months.  I usually do the elliptical for a half hour.  I did thirteen minutes my first time back and seventeen minutes my last time.

 2


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I haven't really said to him much about the vegetables thing... I'm quite well at the moment so I don't really feel the need to go into it. I will if and when I need to. 

So I was really really happy on saturaday when I did a little more than the triathlon distance run outside without needing to stop and walk! So the triathlon run is 1.55miles and I did about 1.6 miles. So obviously I need to keep pushing that so I can do it stronger (I was very slow) and further so the real thing wont be too hard. 

Then I went to the gym with bf on sunday, we did similar to what we did the week before. And I was aching a lot less afterwards so thats an improvement too.

And then I went to the gym today before work, I didn't have much time but I did 15mins on the bike and then ran a mile. I want to get to the point where I can run the full distance on the treadmill after the exercise bike. I will probably be there soon I think. I'm probably a little bit tired atm from a lot of exercise. So tomorrow it is pilates in the morning, work for three hours and then swim with my friend! 

Not long now till the bf is taking me on our valentines trip away! we are going on Sunday so that is something we are both looking forward to!


----------



## mccindy

LMV, you are rocking the gym!  It sounds like you will really be ready for that event.  And have fun on your trip!  I'll bet you're getting pumped!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Went to pilates this morning but skipped the swim!

I am so tired and unmotived (for work) at the moment. I have a virus hanging around me which I'm waiting for it to come out into full blown cold. The bf and my mum had it. 

I thought it was probably not worth going swimming if it is on its way. plus I was kinda fed up of driving here there and everywhere. What with my trips to the gym, working funny hours and staying at my bfs a few nights a week I just feel like I never get a chance to chill at home! So I decided to skip the swim so I could spend an evening doing nothing!

Thanks mccindy! Really looking forward to the trip and telling you guys all about it as well  x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I had a cold the other week.  Mine didn't last too long and it wasn't too severe, so hopefully it won't be too bad if you catch it.  I think I skipped only one gym day due to my cold and then was right back at it, so not bad at all.  And I'm usually the type of person who catches a cold and then I'm sick for weeks on end, so it was really nice that it only lasted a few days!

And I totally hear you, sometimes I just need a rest day to relax at home too.  Absolutely nothing wrong with that!  Hope you're having a nice evening doing nothing.    As fun as working out is, you don't want to get burned out or not find it fun anymore, so definitely yes take a rest day here and there!  Rest days help your muscles recover too, which helps prevent injury (as you surely already know), so it's not like you're doing nothing - rest days are an important part of fitness.  So veg out every now and again, and don't feel guilty about it.

Enjoy your trip!  I forget, has he said where he's taking you or is it a surprise?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

No I don't know where we are going!! He says it will be about a 4 hour drive so where we live that only really gives the option of North! 

Its exciting not knowing where I am going!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Out of curiosity, because I'm not even sure - how long would it take to drive from one end of England to the other?  It seems so small in comparison to the US - from here, you could drive 4 hours in pretty much any direction very easily (if you went due East you'd end up in Lake Michigan, but any other direction and you'd end up in Northern Wisconsin, Minnesota, Iowa, or Illinois).  As a kid, my family took several road trips out West.  One day we drove straight through, started at our house at about 6 AM and just drove and drove until about 10 PM, we went something like 500 miles in a day, and ended up somewhere in South Dakota - that's only 2 states away.  It felt like so much driving but we only ended up a relatively short distance from home - when you look at the entire United States, it didn't look like we had hardly covered any distance at all!  So it's an odd concept to me, a country that you could drive from one end to the other in less than a day.

Anyway.  Sorry for that ramble!  Hope you enjoy your trip up north!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

According to google it would take 13/14 hours to drive from the south of England to the north of Scotland. 

I doubt many people would need/want to do that though!


----------



## mccindy

I'm very interested to find out where you end up going and doing, LMV!  It's intriguing, not knowing!  

Cat - we drove from WI to Seattle in 24 hours (straight through) a couple of times.  I would recommend it, it sucked!  When we took our kids to South Dakota on vacation to the Rapids City area from where we lived near Eau Claire, Wi, it took us about 10 hours to drive there.

LMV, I've seen pictures of parts of Scotland and England.  It really looks like a beautiful country.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Cindy, those 24 hour straight drives are insane, I've never done that and would never want to!  I remember, back in college, there were a couple guys who were co-workers of my college roommate.  Apparently these 2 guys got a 3-day weekend from work & school, and they wanted to take a road trip.  They heard that you can drive from WI to the Grand Canyon in about 24 hours.  I'm trying to remember, I think it took even longer than that for them.  They took turns, one would drive and the other would sleep.  They actually made it to the Grand Canyon, stopped and took some photos for just a few minutes, and then turned around and headed right back home.    They just barely made it back in time to go back to work.  That sounds so insane to me and exhausting too!  And of course this was in the late 90s so gas was MUCH cheaper back then and you could actually do a road trip like that without breaking the bank.  Still, even if it was affordable, no way would I want to drive that kind of distance.  Particularly to only see the Grand Canyon for a few minutes!    Still, apparently it was a memorable story as I still remember hearing about it 15ish years later.

LMV, sorry to hijack your thread!  And 14ish hours to drive from one end of the island to the other, that's actually longer than I would have guessed.  In that case, I'm glad it's "only" a 4 hour drive and not 14 hours.  Looking forward to hearing about your mystery trip and where you went!  I hope it's super fun and romantic!


----------



## mccindy

LMV, it's Monday of Valentine's Week!  Only a few more days until your romantic surprise!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I'm already back from my Valentines trip! We did it the weekend before as actual valentines weekend was already booked up.

Anyway it was a really lovely weekend! We left early on Sunday morning and we were staying in Yorkshire, about 20mins north west of Leeds. So we explored Leeds for a bit on Sunday, had lunch there. Then we went to check into the hotel. It was so nice. It was like lots of cabins in a wooded area - so peaceful. It had a lake and a spa - a gym (bf used the gym!) a pool, a steam room, sauna, an indoor and outdoor jacuzzi. 

So we were in this little cabin, which was split into three people's rooms. So ours was like a small corridor, with the bathroom to the left and bedroom to the right. So we went and used the spa. didn't get into the jacuzzi on the first day. But used the pool and the steam room. Then we showered and got ready for dinner. The restaurant was booked up for that night so we went to the bar to have bar food. Everything was done up all cozy with like wooden walls, log fires. 

The next day we didn't want to do anything too busy as we were there to chill. So we headed off to this little place we had a leaflet for which was about an hours drive, was really nice to see a lot of the countryside. It was down a valley where there was this old mill and a river lots of waterfalls where it comes down the valley. It was so peaceful. So then we headed back to the hotel and went to the spa again. We managed to get into the jacuzzi that time - the outdoor one. We even had it to ourselves at one point. Looking out towards the lake. So nice. 

Then we went back to the room and I went to shower and bf was like, I'm going to get something ready in here so take your time. And I was like... ok, not sure what to expect here. But when I went back in he had lit candles and put fairly lights over the bed. And he had brought massage oil with him and that was my valentines present! He has been trained how to do massages as part of his degree and I had never had one before! 

So we got ready for dinner and then we went in the restaurant this time. They told us with the deal on our room we could have the 6 course menu on a deal! So we went for that, I really enjoyed it. But it was small portions so wasn't really enough for bf who eats loads.

So then we went back to the room and I had my massage, was really relaxing.  But then we had to get up and leave the next day  Breakfasts were really nice as well, I had eggs Benedict the first morning and cinnamon french toast, bacon and maple syrup the second morning. 

Then we did a slight detour to Manchester on the way home. We explored Manchester for a couple of hours and then headed home. Then the weekend was over!  And I had to go to work today which was sad. But still it was so nice. It was so thoughtful of him! 

He liked the couple of presents I bought for him too, and I am still going to see him on actual valentines day and I've bought a heart shaped cake tin so I'm going to make him a cake!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I saw your vacation photos on FB this morning - looks like a beautiful place!  And you and your BF look so cute together!  Sounds like it was a great trip.  Just one question though, why did your BF use the gym but you didn't??    Just teasing you, ha ha.  You're allowed to skip workouts when on vacation.  Sounds like you had a great time though and that's lovely.  And yes, it's really hard going back to work after a nice vacation - "real life" seems a bit harsher when you have to get right back to it after a relaxing time being away from it all.


----------



## mccindy

Oh, LMV, that sounds delightful.  Just the kind of trip that's perfect for a romantic getaway.  And your first massage was from your BF who is trained for them?  How great is that?  Wow.......  I'm giddy.    Too bad it went so quick, but at least you have great memories, and still have tomorrow to enjoy!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ah... yeah I still can't stop thinking about the trip away and how lucky I am 

So today is real valentines day. I currently have a heart-shaped cake in the oven!  
Tonight we are going to cook dinner together and just have a nice relaxing evening.

So back to the purpose of this thread!! I went to the gym today! For the first time I did 15mins on the bike followed by the full 1.55mile run on the treadmill! It was hard, for the last half a mile I struggled but I really wanted to do it. Now I just have to keep doing it and keep pushing it harder - faster and longer so that I will be stronger for the actual thing. I've got 5 months to go now! 

Obviously before long I want to be able to be practising doing this outdoors on my bike and then running. But I want to wait for the weather to get a bit nicer first! We have had problems with flooding in this country a lot recently- we have just had so much rain and there doesn't seem to be an end in sight!! My house will be fine, but it means there are a lot of roads closed in my local area so driving around can be hard. I had a 10 mile detour home from work last week! Luckily work pay my travel. But still its frustrating and terrible for those who's houses are effected.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I saw a story in the news about the flooding in the UK, it looks like a horrible situation in some areas!  It's crazy how you guys are getting so much rain but then areas here in the US (specifically California) are in a serious drought.  I think it's been a very weird winter weather-wise for a lot of people.  Here we've had nothing but snow and bitter cold - we're used to snow & cold here, but it's been snowier and much colder than usual so it's seemed like a very long winter.  Anyway, I hope the flooding situation there gets better, it sounds like a really awful thing.

That's great about how you're starting to put the bike & running training back-to-back like that.  I'm sure it's tough but it'll get easier each time you do it.  Once the weather gets nicer, will you have opportunities to practice all 3 components - do a swim and then ride your bike outside and then go for a jog?

Sounds like a nice, low-key, relaxing Valentine's day for you and your BF.  Mine will be similar, my hubby works till 7 PM so we'll just make dinner and maybe watch a movie.  I do have a bottle of champagne, but I haven't been feeling great lately so I'm not sure if it's wise to have a drink - maybe just a small one won't affect my tummy too much.  Have a good relaxing evening with your boyfriend and yummy cake, LMV!


----------



## mccindy

Sounds like you are back on track with your training.  Especially mentally, LMV!  You'll be ready to go in 5 months, I have no doubt.  In the meantime, enjoy that cake and your evening. 
We're going to get takeout Japanese and watch a movie on PPV since there's nothing we want to see at the local theater. And I might have a glass of wine.   

Enjoy your evening, ladies!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hope you both had a lovely evening!

We made pad Thai which is one of my fave recipes. It has never really effected me before but now today I have bad tummy pains! I was fine all morning, it started as soon as I got home from work this afternoon. Its strange since I haven't actually had a BM yet today, its like 3pm here now. 

Oh well, I'm just sat here eating chocolate - probably wont help but makes me feel better. I have infliximab on Monday so maybe I'm in need of the next dose.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Ooh, pad thai is yummy but it has always been a risky meal for me even before I got sick.  Years ago when I had a relatively healthy digestive tract, I tried pad thai a few times but it always did me in and I'd end up on the toilet with explosive d.  I'm not sure if it was the spicyness or the peanuts or just a combination of everything, but that was one of the things that has always caused me d.  I wouldn't touch it now with a 10 foot pole - if it sent me running to the bathroom as a relatively healthy person, I don't even want to think about what it'd do to me now!  Eek!

Anyway, it sounds like you had an okay valentine's day aside from that.  Did the Infliximab infusion help things?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey, yeah I think infliximab must have helped a little bit. 
We made pad thai again on tuesday because we had leftover ingredients, and it didn't effect me that time! It also didn't taste so spicey though!

I haven't done much exercise this week. I went to the gym with the bf on sunday. Skipped swimming for the pub with my friend last night! Then I woke up with a cold this morning. Hoping to go to the gym tomorrow but I will see how this cold is! Atm its one of those horrible ones where your head feels really full. I have a banging headache!  

Also, we had a bit of sad news in our family this week. My Dad has been diagnosed with skin cancer. Fortunately the mole in question has already been removed, and they think they have got it all. They just need to do various tests now to make sure it hasn't spread. So fingers crossed it has all gone and he will be ok. We are all just getting our head around it at the moment.


----------



## mccindy

Well thank goodness they think they got it all.  Cancer is a scary word, but skin cancer is at least a curable kind, and I will keep my fingers crossed that he never has any of it come back!  

And head colds.... I hate them so much.  I really hope you feel better fast, LMV.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hope you're feeling better today, LMV!  And of course I hope your dad is okay too.  It sounds like they caught it early and hopefully got it all, so I would think he'll be just fine.  Cancer is always a scary thing of course, but skin cancer is (generally speaking) one of the easier ones to catch and treat/remove and be done with.  My grandpa had a bit of skin cancer on the top of his head about a year ago, and his doctors cut it out and apparently they got it all - he didn't need anything like chemo nor radiation for it.  So hopefully your dad's is similar and he won't have to take harsh medications or anything.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hey LMV, just checking in on you as this thread has gone quiet.  How are things going, did you recover from your cold?  How is your dad doing?  How's everything else, how's the training going?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi Cat! Nice to hear from you!

I went back to the gym on Monday - I didn't do too well since I had some toast before hand so suffered badly from the stitch! I got really frustrated I just hit the stop button and stormed out the gym!! lol

The swimming pool I usually go to was closed on weds due to some fault so I haven't been swimming for a while!

I went to the gym again today and it went a lot better! I had a busy day so just did 15mins on the exercise bike and then ran the full 1.55miles on the treadmill. So thats the second time I have done that now. Now I just plan to increase the distance each time I try and also I need to practice outside a bit more so that I can get used to that. 

My Dad is ok thanks. He has his next operation in 14th march where they take out a bit more skin and test his lymph nodes. Not sure how long the results will be!

My sister's boyfriend had an operation today because he broke his arm riding his bike last week!! So it feels a bit crazy atm! 

My cold is mostly better though thanks  Just a tiny bit snively still. 

How are you?? x x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm pretty well, thanks for asking.    I've been back on Entocort for a few weeks now and I'm finally having some good days and just generally feeling better.  It's been a really busy week though and I'm kind of exhausted today!

I hope your dad's next surgery goes okay and that he gets the all-clear.  And oh no, I hope your sister's boyfriend is okay too!  I'm presuming it was a pretty bad break if he needed to have an operation on it?  I've only ever broken "minor" bones (my nose and my big toe) so I can't quite imagine breaking a major bone badly enough to require surgery, ouch!  I hope he recovers quickly and that his surgery went okay too.

Glad to hear you had a good workout after having a bad one.  It's so frustrating and discouraging to have a bad workout, but it's like the best thing ever to go back to the gym the next time and have a good workout.    And of course you've learned an important lesson now about what your body can and cannot handle food-wise before a workout.  It sucks to learn the hard way, but you'll definitely remember it.  I had to learn the hard way not to drink gatorade before a workout.  It was a few years ago but I definitely remember the nausea very clearly and I won't ever do that again!  

How's everything else going, how's the job and the boyfriend?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks cat 

I haven't been on in a couple of days because I have been fairly busy. I work monday and tuesday evenings now - finish at 8pm so by the time I get home I cant be bothered to get online! 

Went to the gym yesterday - wasn't amazing. I had chest pain and ear ache so I thought maybe I'm coming down with something. Think I'm going to try an out door run tomorrow morning. I have only done that once without stopping and I know its 1.7 miles so would be good to do that again. 

I'm really bored of my job now. Getting a few more hours so thats good but I'm just bored and fed up of it. So starting to seriously look for something else now. Hope it wont be long! Everything is good with the boyfriend thanks  been almost four months together now. We are considering going on holiday together this year but nothing set in stone yet. We both want new jobs actually because we are fed up of being poor! We wanna do nice things together but it all adds up and we are just fed up of it!


----------



## mccindy

great boyfriend, looking for a new job, athletic outlook, this is a great year for you, LMV!   

It sucks that you are coming down with something.  Seems to be going around, Cat is getting sick too.  It's that time of year, boo.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Yep, like Cindy said I've got a cold, started coming down with it yesterday - just like you said LMV, I started feeling it when I was in the gym.  I had multiple dizzy spells while on the treadmill, nearly fell off a few times!  Not fun!  I just had a cold in January and already I have another one, yuck.  If you've got a cold, I hope it passes quickly and doesn't hinder your training too much.

Good luck with the job hunt!  Now that you've had a couple jobs and have some experience under your belt, hopefully people will be more willing to hire you.  I can definitely relate to being tired of being poor!  Glad to hear that things are still good with the boyfriend.  I hope you're feeling well enough to do your outdoor run tomorrow!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

My run went really well yesterday! I wasn't really looking forward to it because I felt like I hadn't been improving much in the last month. It has actually been a month since I last did an outdoor run. But It went really well. I was feeling a lot stronger and I'm sure I did it faster. 

So now I really want to get this distance up. It would be good to run 3 miles by the time the triathlon is here. So I've decided to start doing interval training on the treadmill, but with jogging and running instead of running and walking, its supposed to be really good for improving your fitness. 

Heading to the gym tomorrow with the bf but we will probably be doing some weight training.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's excellent that you had such a good run!  And yes, I've heard good things about interval training, so I hope it helps you improve even further.  

You mentioned you think you did your outdoor run faster than in the past - may I give you some pointers that I've learned from my mother (a marathon runner)?  She'll often drive a running route in her car, and use the car's trip odometer to make note of where each mile ends and a new one begins.  Also, she wears a watch with a stopwatch function on it, and on her runs she times each mile to see how fast she's going.  I don't think you need a fancy watch, just a regular digital watch with a timer/stopwatch function.  So by measuring how many miles her route is using her car, and timing each mile from her watch, she then writes that info down in her running journal when she gets home, so she can track her progress and training over time.  That kind of tracking could be really helpful to your training too!

Enjoy your weight training tomorrow!  I'm just getting over this cold and am heading to the gym today for some weights myself.


----------



## mccindy

Interval training is very good for cardio fitness.  It's much better, overall than just one basic pace. 
I used to really love running, I miss it a lot.  I enjoy my elliptical but it's just not the same as a good run.


----------



## kel

mccindy said:


> Interval training is very good for cardio fitness.  It's much better, overall than just one basic pace.


100% agree


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks for the input everyone!

Gym with bf on sat was good! I'm enjoying learning various strength exercises.

I'm busy with work this week. Suddenly been given lots of hours for this week. (non smoking day here on weds). So I'm not sure when I will fit in gym. Might actually have to wait for my only day off this week which is Friday. Obviously I am happy for the work because I need the money. But Why does the busy weeks have to come when I'm fed up of my job, dread going to work and want to be spending time at home looking for a new job!?!? 

Oh well. I will find something else eventually!


----------



## DeniseE

I've really enjoyed reading yours and Cat's experiences with exercise. It gave me the encouragement I needed to get myself fit again. There are days that I get to the gym for a class and find myself tiring very quickly, but overall it's been great getting back into exercise.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Glad you enjoyed reading it! As you can see with both of us we both really enjoy exercising but do have our ups and downs with success! Just have to keep going. Its good to have a fitness goal as well to keep you focussed!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Hi Denise, glad to hear you're getting back into exercise.  Yes, it can be very tiring at first.  I recall struggling to even do 2 minutes on the stationary bike when I first started exercising, it had me completely out of breath!  Now I can do an hour on a hill program on the bike, but it took awhile to build myself up to that level.  Just keep going with it and don't let bad days discourage you, and you'll reach your goals.  

LMV, I find that busy/stressful work weeks are when I most need to exercise!  Can you do something like go for a quick walk or jog on your break or lunch?  Or after work when you get home, could you do a workout with your resistance bands?  Even if it's not a full proper training-type workout, a quick walk to clear your head and to get some fresh air should still help with some stress-relief.  And hopefully after this week things will quiet down again at work and you can resume looking for a new job.

It's funny, actually, my hubby's been needing a new job for ages too and I thought things were going to quiet down at his work this week, as his boss is finally returning from a long (2 months or so) vacation and the plan was for hubby to go back to only 1 day per week when the boss got back.  But then hubby got a call late last night, his boss's mother had a heart attack and isn't expected to live much longer, so now hubby needs to continue running the shop while the boss attends to her mother.  So an unexpectedly busy week (and beyond probably) for my hubby too which is preventing him from searching for another job.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Long time no crohn's forum! 

I've been so busy with work. Not having many days off and too tired to come on here. I managed to go for a run on weds morning before work which I was quite pleased with. Today I went to the gym to do some interval training but it didn't go too well because I got a stitch... Really frustrates me! 

Bf says we might go for a run together soon to see if he can help me with anything. Sat here trying to decide if I'm going to go to the gym with him tonight or not. He is currently sat at work deciding the same thing! Both been working a lot and both very tired. You can probably tell as I can't even be bothered to do full sentences!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, just listen to your body - if you're that tired, rest might be the better thing to do.  Your body is probably asking you for rest, not for exercise right now.  Going to the gym may actually give you energy, though, so working out wouldn't be a bad idea either.  I realize that's not very helpful!  Good luck & have fun with whatever you decide to do tonight.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks cat. We didn't go in the end. He suggested to try and relax when im running and really concentrate on my breathing. So I went to the gym today and it went really well!  I was doing interval training and it has gone the best so far. At about half way through I felt a stitch coming on so I just concentrated on breathing deeply and it helped! I really wanted to get to 2 miles so when I got to half a mile to go I stopped the intervals and Just jogged it and I reached 2 miles for the first time!! Then at the end I realised I had had it on a slight incline the whole time too! Even better. So maybe I have been running a bit tense and breathing better will help


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Excellent, well done LMV!  That's great that you were able to do 2 miles!  It sounds like that was on the treadmill - how have the outdoor runs been going?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi cat, sorry long time. Been busy at work still! I haven't done an outdoor run on a little while. I haven't even been to the gym since I last posted. I had a small workout at my bf's house on sunday. He has a couple of weights and a resistance band. 
Anyway off to the gym today and I think I will be able to fit in a few workoits this week since I have a couple of later starts in the morning.  X x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Have fun at the gym today!    What is your weather like there, has it been conducive to doing outdoor runs at all?  Here it's been just crazy weather, one day it'll be nice and sunny but then it gets super windy and then out of nowhere it gets cold and starts snowing!  The ground changes back and forth from frozen to muddy.  It's just been ridiculous.  So I hope you're having nicer/less crazy weather than we're having!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hiya!

Yeah our weather has been a lot more settled! Its mostly dry sunny/hazy. 
Gym went fairly well. Did a bit of interval training on the treadmill and then then did some rowing machine. 
Yesterday I did an outdoor run that went well. I'm still suffering from a stitch though! Its frustrating! Bf is coming on an outdoor run with me on Tuesday before work so he is going to watch how I run and see if we can figure out this stitch business....
I'm also seriously thinking about getting a new bike now which I'm quite excited about! I'm going to be getting £300 of tax back so I'm kinda looking at that as extra money. So just waiting for that to come through then I'm heading to the shops!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Just out of curiosity, are you absolutely sure that it's a stitch?  I ask because in the past when I tried jogging, on the few times that I pushed myself to jog a mile in spite of my hip pain, I would sometimes end up with LRQ pain.  It felt pretty similar to a stitch, but I think it was actually my "bad spot" in my guts, being a bit angry about being jostled up and down.  So pay close attention to the stitch next time it happens - hopefully it's just a stitch and not your guts getting a little angry.

That's exciting about getting a new bike!  You'll have to post photos when you get it!  For the time being, I'd say do some research - there are lots of different types of bikes so take a look at the pros and cons of each.  When I bought my bike a couple years ago, I had wanted one with multiple gears so that I could do hills easier, and I wanted one where I sat more upright rather than hunched over, as I thought that'd be easier on my tummy.  I ended up getting a "comfort bike" which is sort of like a cruiser style, except that cruiser bikes tend to not have multiple gears - and comfort bikes also allow you to sit more upright in a "comfortable" position, hence the name.  It's not a particularly fast or light-weight bike, but it suits my needs quite well.  Anyway, I'm sure you'll find a great one - have fun shopping!  Oh, and save a bit of your money for bike accessories.  When I got my bike, I spent something like $200 on the bike itself but then I spent like another $100ish on a helmet, basket, lock, cushy gel seat, etc.  (A cushy gel seat is well worth the money!)


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hmm thats a good thought cat about the stitch. It is in that kinda area. The thing is my crohn's us pretty much in remission now and if that is the case then its literally the only time I'm noticing it. We will see what bf says when he sees me run (tiny bit nervous about that!) Also seeing my gi on the 23rd so maybe I'll see what he thinks! 

Thanks for the advice about buying the bike. My sisters bf is a bike mechanic and works in a bike shop. He is round for dinner tonight so I might ask him. 
ask him.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

When I was in remission, I would get that stitch-like pain in the LRQ when I tried to jog - I'm not sure if there's a little bit of scar tissue or what.  Like you said, that was pretty much the only time that I would feel LRQ pain while in remission.  So it could still be your Crohn's, just letting you know that it's there and that it doesn't like being jostled around while jogging.  I don't know of a solution, but yeah, I felt it even in remission too.

Good luck with asking your GI about it.  I'm not a fan of my GI's answers when it comes to exercise, honestly!  When my GERD first got bad, I told my GI that I was having a lot of reflux symptoms while working out - his response was to tell me to stop working out!  I was like, no.    He said lifting weights is particularly bad for GERD - anything that uses the abdominal muscles a lot is going to lead to more symptoms, which makes sense - but that's not going to make me stop working out.  He knows now that I'm stubbornly not going to listen to his advice on that subject if all he can say is that I should stop working out - so nowadays he just says it's good that exercise is making me feel better.  I hope your GI has better advice than just "stop doing that."


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So on Tuesday me and bf went on a run! It was a beautiful sunny spring day. Bf isn't really supposed to run because he has bad hips and his doctor says not to run. 
Anyway... I got a really bad stitch. It was defo a stitch this time, it was actually on the other side compared to normal. 
Basically the outcome was... bf got frustrated with me because I didn't listen to him! He was saying I wasn't pushing hard enough, I'm not going to improve if I don't push harder. Which of course is right but that is hard when you have a massive stitch right?  
Anyway there are a couple of theories as to why you suffer from bad stitch, including eating before hand, poor core strength and poor overall fitness. So as I don't eat before hand he is basing it on the latter two and is saying I just need to push through it. Which I have done... I mean I didn't stop running! I just didn't run fast enough as far as he was concerned! haha... so a bit of a mix really.

Three months to go until the triathlon so I really do need to push it now. I'm heading to the gym today so I plan to do some bike stuff on high resistance then push it on the treadmill with interval training. Also need to decide on a 5k bike route near me so I can start doing bike ride then run outside.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm glad it really is a stitch and not your guts getting a bit angry!  That's good news for sure.  Have fun at the gym today!  How's the bike shopping going?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi Guys, thought I would update you on my triathlon training!

So first thing is that I have quite possibly got a little bit further in sorting out my stitch problem. Bf suggested I might be dehydrated in the morning. So on Thursday I did an outdoor run after having a couple of glasses of water! I ran a little bit further - 1.9 miles and didn't get a stitch the whole time!! So I'm hoping that plays a big part in the problem. 
It was my Birthday on sat so I have been celebrating that over the last couple of days. Went out for dinner with the family on sat night and on sunday me and Bf actually had a day off together because of the bank holiday so we had a day out to Windsor Castle which was really nice 

So today I got my Mum's bike out for the first time this season! I found a route to do near my house which is the exact triathlon distance 5k. The actual triathlon will be flat so I have looked for the flattest route possible, one smallish hill. I think thats fine because it will make me work out harder but not make it completely different to the real thing. So I did that today and was really happy to do it in 21mins. 

So now I'm thinking I might try to do a bike ride followed by a run on Friday and see how that goes! 

We looked up the completion times for last year, I had done a really rough estimate for the triathlon at 55mins. It turned out that this was the slowest time on the day! So now I'm worrying about being last so have even more motivation to up the training and improve my times! 

We have also been looking into the equipment we might need so wet suits etc. Its all feeling a bit expensive. I'm hoping to find out more on the training day in May. Only three months to go now!!


----------



## dave13

Wow..this sounds quite ambitious.Good for you!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks Dave! It is fairly ambitious! But it is only short distances. 200m swim, 5.3Km bike and 2.5km run. So the challenge is putting it all together, the transitions and getting it in a good time. Really upping my training in the last few months though. I want to be able to complete it and say I have done the best I can. And be pleased with how it went and the result!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

You can do it, LMV!  I hope you're not last, that wouldn't be a good feeling.  But just the fact that you're doing it, that's already amazing and you should feel very proud.    I bet a wet suit would be expensive - is that the kind of thing you could buy used or perhaps even rent one to save some money?  Speaking of buying things, how's the search for a new bike going?

That makes sense about the dehydration and the stitch.  When I go to the gym, I can tell if I'm dehydrated as I just feel all "wrong".  I don't get a stitch, but my body feels hot and my head feels cold, I don't sweat enough, and I feel pretty lethargic.  I drink a lot of water during the work week, but on weekends I kind of slack off and that's when I run into trouble with dehydration.  So on the weekends I've just started making myself drink a big glass of water once per hour before hitting the gym and that's been working really well on the days that I remember to do it.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

I have been looking into the wet suit thing a bit more today actually. It is something you can rent through the people who run the triathlon or training day, but its still expensive so trying to work out what to do. I haven't got much further with the bike buying yet because I'm kinda waiting for my tax money to come through. 

I saw my gi today and was really happy to get another year of infliximab. I wrote about it in the remicade forum so I won't write about it again here especially since I am on my phone.

So I went for a swim today and enjoyed it. But made me realise I need to keep practicing the swimming since I have neglected it a bit recently and I can tell! I'm going to try some core exercises tomorrow with is out of a running magazine bf gets me free from his gym which should help for general core strength which is useful for most exercises I suppose but running in particular.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That's great about another year of infliximab!  That's surely a big weight off your shoulders.  Good luck with working on your swimming!  It sounds like you're really starting to put the triathlon components together, very cool.  Be a bit careful with the core exercises - if I do too much of that kind of stuff, then my reflux tends to go nuts, or if I really overdo things then it can make my guts super unhappy.  I'm not in remission though so hopefully it won't affect you the way it does to me.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So today I put outdoor bike and run together for the first time! 
The run was really hard, as I started out I felt as if I was at the end of my run! But I still did most of it, I stopped to walk a couple of times but quickly told myself no and kept running. so now I have an idea of how hard it is going to be and how hard I have to push the training in order to improve.
I'm starting to feel like I don't care if I come last in the triathlon, I just need to not stop and walk, to me thats the most important thing. 
10/11 weeks to go! I know I will improve still so I'm feeling fairly positive!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I'm sure you'll do great with your training in the next 10ish weeks!  It sounds like you've got realistic goals - to not walk - and just finishing the triathlon will be a huge accomplishment, regardless of what place you finish in.  (With all your training, I'm sure you'll do better than last place!)  Keep going LMV, you're doing great!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hey guys! Here is my most recent update! 
On Monday me and my sister did the bike ride and run together! She is hoping to do the triathlon as well. So it was my 2nd time and her 1st. I definitely felt an improvement from the first time. It was easier to breath during the run and I managed to run further before needing to walk. I had to run ahead of my sister so that felt good as well! I'm still disappointed I walked but feeling a bit more confident that I can keep improving over the next 10 weeks!
The other exciting thing is that I have ordered my new bike! They didn't have it in store at the time so they order it in for you, give you a call and then ask when you would like to try it. I'm hoping they will call today and I can go and try it on Sunday. I'm hoping I'll be happy with it and can buy it then because its the Triathlon Training day on 18th so I want to have it by then! I have also ordered a wet suit online so it feels like things are coming together! 
I'm starting to feel like I'm lacking motivation with the running part though. Atm I am doing a swim, a bike + run and a gym workout a week. But I think I should be running to try and build up my distance as well. Still struggle to get to 2 miles and I would like to be able to run three before the big day.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I can't offer you much advice on the running side of things as I am not able to run myself.  But, I noticed that you said you bought yourself a wetsuit for the swimming and you're trying out a new bike - maybe you need to buy yourself something for the running part too, maybe that will motivate you?  Some new running shoes or a cute new running outfit, something along those lines?  I know whenever I buy new workout clothes or even just put some new music in my workout playlist, that always gets me really excited to go to the gym.  So maybe you just need to get yourself a little treat for the running aspect of things to keep you excited about that part of it.

It sounds like everything else is going great though!  That's great that your sister is training with you.  Is the boyfriend still helping you train as well?  It sounds like you've got a lot of people on "team LMV" so I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So I have my new bike now, I took it out for a ride on Tuesday. I took it on the same route I was doing and amazingly it took three mins off my time! I then followed up with a run straight away and almost almost almost ran the whole distance! I know I will do it next time. 
I was going to go for a run today before work but I was feeling a bit sick. So just chilling before I have to go to work soon. 
So I have also now bought myself a tri suit to wear under the wet suit for the bike and run part!
On Sunday I have my training day, so looking forward to that. 
The other exciting thing is I have an interview next week! For a Scientific Assistant at a food company, so will be working in a food lab. Really feel ready to move on from my job now. 
So I feel like there is a lot going on now. Next Thursday I have this interview and then I have to go straight to work until 8pm and then I'm going on holiday to cornwall on friday! So I feel like there is a lot going on at the moment!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Wow, another fantastic update!    Getting new stuff is always so fun, and it sounds like the new bike was a great investment with that much time being shaved off your previous time.  Can I see a picture of the new bike?    I had to google what a tri suit is because I wasn't sure - it looks like something the pros wear, very cool.  You've gone from someone who wasn't so sure about this whole joining the gym thing, to someone who's a legit athlete!  So proud of you, you've come a long way and should be very proud of yourself too.

Good luck on the job interview too!  That sounds like just exactly the type of job you've been looking for, right?  I seem to recall your field of study is something to do with food and science, so that sounds perfect.  I really hope you get it!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Ok lets see if this works, Here is my new bike






[/URL][/IMG]

Here is me in my wet suit





[/URL][/IMG]

Here is me in my tri suit: 






[/URL][/IMG]

When I'm at the training day I'll try to get a pic of the lake I'll be doing the real thing in to show you. I also can't wait to put up the pic of me having completed the triathlon!!

Yes cat the job will be perfect so doing my interview prep now!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Very cool, it all looks really nice!  You look like an athlete!  And your bike is cute, I love the turquoise accents.    Looking forward to seeing your pics from the training day and of course from the triathlon itself too!

So your job interview is a week from today?  Good luck, with your degree and the work experience you've gotten so far, I would think you'd be the ideal candidate and I hope they hire you!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Woo! Literally only just entered myself and my sister into the triathlon!

Its official now!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh!  I didn't realize you hadn't officially entered the tri yet.  Well then, congrats on making it official!    With all the effort you've put into training (and all the fun stuff you just bought), I know you'll do really well.


----------



## dave13

Great to hear these updates.Cool pics.It must be even more exciting you are officially entered.Those turquoise accents might make your bike go quicker!

I hope the interview goes well.You seem to be a positive and focused young women with goals and ambitions.More importantly..your doing something about them.Great attributes to bring to an interview.

Pics of the lake would be cool.Good luck!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Aaahh... Long time without an update! But this literally feels like it is the first chance I have had to sit in front of my computer! So I'll update you chronologically! 

So as you know I went to the triathlon training day, almost two weeks ago now. It was a really beautiful sunny day. So it was obviously split into the three sections. I did the swim session first which was teaching you to put on your wet suit properly, then swimming in the lake, and then the best way of taking your wetsuit off. I was shocked at how hard I found it to swim in open water. I consider myself a strong swimmer. But it felt so different being in a wet suit, being in the cold water, and then being in a lake, and finding it hard to put my face in the water, and therefore not swimming efficiently. Therefore I have decided I need to practice open water swimming again before the big day. Then there was the running session, didn't really feel like I learned a lot from that. Then there was the bike session which was mostly about equipment and transitions. Then we got a chance to practise the transition. So that was a really helpful day. It was also really good to go and see the location of where the triathlon will be. There were triathlons on the day so that was good to watch and to get the feel of the atmosphere there (I will post pics in next post).

So then the following Thursday I had my interview. I felt it went really well but unfortunately I didn't get the job.... So on with the job search!! The next day I went to Cornwall with my boyfriend. We were staying with his Dad, which was obviously the first time we met so that was a bit nerve racking. But we all got on really well so it was a lovely trip. Really lovely for us to get away, forget about work and to have some good quality fun relaxing time together! 
Then it was back to work weds and yesterday and today is my usual day off. My bf actually had an interview today with our company (we work together I think I must have said before) for a promotion. So I drove him to that and we are waiting to find out if he has got the job. If he gets it he will be my line manager!! I'm sure we will be fine working together but tbh it gives me a lot more motivation to get another job. But obviously I really want him to get it because he has worked really hard for it. But I suppose really it will be the first major change in our relationship. We are quite strong though so I think we will be fine. 
Also today while I was waiting for him in his interview I went to a sports shop decathlon. I have never been there before but I really enjoyed myself! Spent 40mins looking at everything! Its huge and basically has stuff for every sport! I bought myself a pair of goggles and also a race belt for my race number. I'm considering buying myself some cycling sun glasses too as it will keep the sun and wind off my face and keep them on my face better than normal sun glasses!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

So this is a pic of the lake from the car park, the path you see is part of the cycle route which goes all the way around the edge.





[/URL][/IMG]

This is the race village from the other side of the lake, and the area of the lake which the actual swim will be in.

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

And this is just looking at the lake from the same spot but in the opposite direction!





[/URL][/IMG]

the whole thing is actually about two km long which is why you can't quite get it all in a pic!  
Here is the wikipedia page if anyone is interested! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorney_Lake


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Cool pictures!  The lake does look cold though, I got a chill just looking at it.  It sounds like your practice day was very informative so that's good.  And maybe the lake will warm up a bit by the day of the tri?  Here, the lakes and rivers are still pretty cold too (I went kayaking on Sunday and had to get out of the boat at one point to ford it over a sandbar that I got stuck on, and just putting my feet in the water was very cold!).  But the water here tends to warm up as summer goes on and you can somewhat comfortably swim in the lakes here in mid/late summer.  So hopefully your lake will warm up a bit too!  But it sounds like a good thing that you practiced the lake swim and know what to expect and what you still need to train on.

I'm sorry to hear you didn't get the job, that's really disappointing.  Good luck in your search, and good luck to your boyfriend too!  Oh, and yeah, going into an athletic store can be dangerous for me too, there are so many things I want to buy.  I'm rather obsessed with workout clothes at this point (in the last week I bought bike capris, a cute workout top, and a new sports bra - I didn't actually need more workout clothes, but it was all so cute!).

Remind me, how many weeks now until the tri?


----------



## ronroush7

The skin graph on my thigh is still red.  I am wondering how long before I can go back to the gym.

 2


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Its six weeks today until the triathlon! 

Today I completed the first full distance bike ride + run without needing to walk in the run! It was hard but I did it! Now just to keep doing it for the next six weeks to get my body more used to it.

I plan to try a run - bike - run on tuesday. The idea being the first run gets you a bit tired for the bike as the swim would. I don't want to go too far with that run but want it to tire me out so I'm thinking a fast short distance. Then the usual bike ride and run. 

Boyfriend did get his promotion! really happy for him  we will go out to dinner to celebrate next friday


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope the run-bike-run went well!  And congrats to your boyfriend on the promotion!  Six weeks from June 1st, I've marked it on my calendar, so I'll be cheering you on from across the pond.    It sounds like your training is really coming along now, very proud of you.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks cat, thats so sweet of you  the run-bike-run was hard! I think partly because it was only two days after my last big work out. The funny thing was I was in my bike section finding it really hard when I saw my bf turns into the road in the work van! (Which is really distinctive I knew it was him straight away) I was like quick pedal faster! He spotted me too and said I looked like I was working hard! Then I only managed about half of the second run. I'll try it again in a weeks time and I know I'll be better then. I have really learned that so much of how well you do is in your mindset. On Tuesday my heart wasn't in it and I was quite tired. But a week later I will be a week closer to the triathlon and I will need to see an improvement. So no matter how hard it is I will just have to do it.  I know that's gow I will feel on the day, I will be like, this is the real thing I have to do it, I can't walk.  But the more I do it now,  beforehand, the easier it will be on the day.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

That sounds like a very realistic approach, looking for improvements each week and getting your head in the game mentally.  Yes, a big part of it is mental, but it sounds like you really want this so that's a very good minset to start off with - now you just have to follow through!  I'm a big advocate of listening to your body, so for example when I'm lifting weights, if it's really hard but I want to do 12 reps, I'll tell myself to just get to 8 reps and then re-assess.  When I get to 8, I'm like, just 2 more won't kill me so I do 2 more, and then when I get to 10 reps I do the same thing and get to 12 reps and then I'm satisfied.  Yes it's hard, but I accomplish what I want to without my silly "I can't do this" thoughts getting in the way.  If I went in with a more pessimistic outlook, I probably would have stopped at 8 reps and not tried to go further with it.  So, try to do things like that with your training.  Say you're going to run to that tree over there and then re-assess, and when you get to the tree and you haven't fallen over from tiredness, then surely you can make it to the next tree?  (Or whatever landmark.)  Just take baby steps like that, break it down into manageable bits and do a bit at a time.  That works well for me.  Rather than say, there's no way I can do 12 reps on this because it's too hard - I just do what I can and then push myself to continue just a little bit more.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Yes your exactly right cat! That is what I do as well when I'm really struggling, just to that tree just to that tree. My bf has helped me to realise that you need to push your body in order to improve. The way I was training before I was improving but slowly. Now I always try to push myself to the max, and even keep going past that. That way your body says... woah... I really need to improve on this. 
Of course everyone on here reading this really needs to bear in mind that my crohn's is in remission at the moment and I am very well. If I was not well I would not be training with the same mind set.

On that note there is a very big chance my sister wont be doing the triathlon with me. She has been unwell recently, in and out of hospital. On loads of pain killers. They think she has endometriosis. So she is starting to think she is too weak to do it.

I am going to go out on a run - bike - run today and have to be determined to do well. Though it is quite warm today so I am expecting it to be tough. I am starting to get a bit nervous now though, 5 weeks to go! So I'm even starting to feel nervous before each big exercise because I know that its a good reflection of how I will do on the real thing.

I'm also hoping to do a lake swim on friday on my day off. My sister will probably come with me for that even though she is thinking she wont do the triathlon.


----------



## dave13

Sorry to hear about your sister LMV.I hope she is o.k..It's great she is still able to train with you,even if she may not race.Glad you have family support.

Hopefully you stay in remission for a very long time.Getting fit from your training should help in that aspect,not to mention help with stress reduction and your overall well being.Plus you seem to be having fun and that is important.

Good luck with your training...don't push too hard.Your bound to feel a bit nervous as the day nears.I know you want to do well,just don't forget to have fun!

Here's an odd thought,say on race day I think you are starting about now,but actually it is start time by my time and you won't start for another five or six hours.When the race has been long over,my time,is the time you will actually be starting.H,m,m,m...anyways,have fun training.

                        Dave


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I hope your sister is okay, LMV!  I don't know much about endos, is there treatment for them or can they do anything with surgery?  At any rate, I hope there's something they can do to get her feeling better.  Endos sound painful so I understand why your sister may not do the tri.  I'm glad that you're going to do it regardless of if she participates or not.

I hope your run-bike-run went well!  I hope the lake swim goes well, too.  I was going to say don't be nervous, but I'm getting nervous on your behalf!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks for the kind words for my sister! She was admitted to hospital a couple of weeks ago where they discovered her pain from what they think is the endometriosis has also spread across so it is also referred nerve pain. I have heard that nerve pain is basically the worst sort of pain you can get. So that is why she has to be on so many pain killers all the time. She has an appointment with this doctor next week where I think they will probably discuss surgery as so far hormonal treatment hasn't worked. 

So she called up the lake yesterday to see if we needed wetsuits because she doesn't have one. And they said no you don't need a wet suit but we are closed on Fridays! Well thats just great! Fridays are my day off! I want to swim in the lake its a beautiful day today! I was at work so I asked her if she could find any other local lakes. But apparently other ones you will need to hire a wetsuit so its not worth it. 

So we are going to go tuesday morning instead now as I start work at 3.30pm on a tuesday! 

So last tuesday I did my run bike run. It went ok but I did struggle in the heat. I didn't quite run the whole thing at the end. But when I stopped I gagged so that was a clue that I had pushed it quite hard! So I'm about to do another one now. In the heat again!

I'll let you know how it goes. I just went on the website for the triathlon website to see if the event info is up yet. And I noticed they took the temperature in the lake yesterday at 22C! Which means you are not allowed to wear a wet suit. So I don't know what that means for the temperature for me in a months time. If the weather continues to be beautiful like this then it will just get warmer. I'm not sure if it would go down again if we had cooler weather, I know it takes longer for the water temperature to go down than air obviously. So we will see how it goes!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Oh that sucks, why would they close a lake on Fridays?  It seems like Fridays would be a popular day to swim!  Oh well, I hope your Tuesday swim goes well.  And oh goodness, I hope the doctor can do something helpful for your sister, even if it is surgery.  Poor thing, being on pain meds all the time sounds terrible!  

So you did another run-bike-run on Friday?  How did that go?  Make sure to stay hydrated in the heat (I'm sure you already know that).  I think we've discussed this before, but I definitely feel a difference in my energy, strength, etc if I'm even a little bit dehydrated when I hit the gym.  Anyway, I hope it went well and that your swim tomorrow goes well too!


----------



## dave13

I hope your swim went well yesterday(tuesday).

I hope your sister gets encouraging news at her next Dr.'s appointment.It's good you are there for her,we all know how even a little support can go a long way.I'll send some good thoughts her way.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks guys. So you will not believe this but we still haven't gone for our swim! We went to the lake on Tuesday and they were like you can't swim now it has to be at certain times when there are no boats... I was like I swear thats not clear on your website. Anyway.... it is on their website I obviously just missed it! Its hard to find a time it will fit in with my work hours. Next time we are going to try is Tuesday evening. It finishes at 8 and I finish work at 7. So hopefully thats enough time to have a quick swim.

Last Friday my run bike run didn't go too well because of the heat. I think I had exercised a lot that week tooand I was too tired. So I just did the first run and bike part. Then on Sunday I was really happy because I wanted to have a go at a longer run, try and mix up my workouts a bit. So I thought I would put two routes I had done before together to make roughly 3miles. Running 3 miles is my next goal after the triathlon. The furthest I have ever ran is 2 miles in the gym so I wasn't expecting to get the whole way around without needing to walk but I thought I would see how it goes... and I did it all without stopping! 2.95 miles!!! I was so happy. It just shows how much this triathlon training has improved my stamina,  that I basically just doubled my running distance!  
So going for another run bike run tomorrow! Weather feels a bit cooler now so I'm sure it will go well.


----------



## dave13

too bad about the swim,but excellent on the running!Good luck with the Tuesday evening dip..watch out for boats. 

I don't want to spill into your thread,but I wanted to tell you I used you and cat-a-tonic's method yesterday.The one about 'just make it to the next tree,than the next,etc.'. I haven't been feeling that great and shirking my exercise for a few weeks.I got off my ass yesterday and focused on some cardio.I was only gonna walk a short distance.I used the 'next tree jedi mind trick' and walked 1.6 miles!I live on a hill so coming home was a challenge.

I was going to post this in fitness and exercise,but I wanted to let you know.Hope I didn't step on your toes.

Good luck with your swim!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Dave, that's fantastic!  Well done!  

LMV, that stinks about the lake and the boats - it sounds like having a practice swim is becoming a major challenge!  I hope Tuesdsay evening goes okay and that there are no boats or other obstacles in the way of you doing a swim!

Congrats on running 3 miles!  That's wonderful!    Keep going with it, maybe your next goal after the tri can be to run longer or you could even work up to training for a running race (half marathon maybe??).  I'm so proud of you, you've come so far and done so well!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thats great Dave! I don't mind you chipping in at all  

So my Tuesday evening swim has unbelievably been cancelled again as I am working slightly different hours tomorrow now, which is later. Going to go for Sunday now I think!!

Also in other news I have another interview tomorrow! Its for a graduate entry level role for another food company, in Newbury, where I often go for work now so it would be great! Only issue is that it is a 6 month contract at the moment. But anything in the right direction is better than nothing! 

So fingers crossed with this one!  

x x x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Sheesh, that's unbelievable that your swim has been cancelled yet again!  Are you still doing pool swims or are you trying just for lake swims at this point?

Good luck with the interview!  That sounds really promising!  Presumably, if you got the job and did well during the 6 months, would they hire you on for longer?  Is the 6 months like a trial period?  Anyway, keep us posted on how the interview goes!  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## dave13

Good luck with the interview.The lake training time is being as elusive as a speedy answer from a Dr..Usually if you tell someone to go jump in the lake your telling them to push off...in this case,I hope you will be able to go jump in the lake soon and get a swim in. 

I hope your sister is doing well and is still able to train with you.Keep us updated.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks everyone!
Interview went well, it was really straight forward. They said there will be a second interview so waiting to see if I get through and I imagine this one one will be more challenging! 
Still on track for the next swim on Sunday Morning. I'm starting to feel like I am losing motivation for training now. only two weeks to go. But do you know when you have an exam and you have been preparing for ages... and its the day before and you really want to do well and keep revising but you are bored of it and are struggling to keep going? I think its like that. I am looking forward to the training being over and being able to do different things! 

I also got the race information today and discovered my start time is 2.30pm due to all the heats and various distances that are going on that day! So a bit disappointing in terms of what do I eat in the morning and it will be hotter at that time... 

Oh well... just got to stay positive and try to enjoy it!!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

2:30, it probably will be pretty warm out at that time of day.  Perhaps you could do a few training sessions at that time of day to get accustomed to it?  It's funny, I decided to ride my bike to the gym yesterday afternoon, and I actually got on my bike at 2:30.  It was warm, and it was kind of tough, but it was also totally do-able.  Honestly, there was a strong wind that I was riding into the whole way there (4ish miles), and that to me was harder to work through than the heat was.  And I'm not a person who enjoys or does well working out in the heat!  So anyway, yes, it might be a bit more difficult, but I think you can do it.  It might be wise to train at that time of day a few times though.  That way you could figure out what & when to eat, as well.  (Personally - and this may just be me - I have to eat at least 2 hours before a workout, so I had eaten lunch at 12:30 yesterday which is what determined that I could go work out at 2:30.)


----------



## dave13

I'm sure I don't need to say this,but...don't forget to hydrate.I agree,maybe some training at the time you will be competing will acclimate you a bit.Anxious for it to be over?

Getting closer and closer...I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Thanks for the support you two!

Couple of updates: Swim was successful on Sunday Morning! Was actually quite funny coz me and my sister were a bit nervous about it. The two guys there who were watching over the lake and supposed to be life guarding (basically just having a chat) didn't seem to be used to having nervous people that actually needed their attention! As I was getting in I wanted to know if I was on the last step (water was murky) because I didn't want to just go in as a shock. I was like... "umm.. excuse me??" think they thought we were making a bit of a fuss! especially as my sister started panicking when she realised she wouldn't be able to touch the bottom! I had got into the water first and she was crouching on the last step probably up to her waist, breathing so deeply and fast in a mix of panic and cold! I had to talk her around and get her to slowly get her chest into the water and calm down! Think these two lifeguards were shocked there was any kind of commotion! haha... We suggested she just went about two meters into the lake where she could hold onto a kind of jetty. I said, I'm going to swim now I'll come back and see you in a min. So I went off, and I was just going to the first bouy which was 100m out and coming back again - my 200m swim. And I was surprised when I turned around to see her not too far behind me! She said once she was in she realised it was ok and just kept going!! So we were really happy after that, that we had done it. We practised swimming the 200m twice. So I was glad to have an idea of what swimming the triathlon distance in the lake felt like.  

So then today I did another run - bike - run. As you say I need to be practising in the heat. Its hard for me to be doing it at 2.30 though, because of my work hours. I have been going at about 10/11am and finding it hard enough. The bike part isn't so bad, because of the speeds and the breeze you get, its the final run I am struggling with. just the second half of it too. I started trying to trick myself today and when I was in a sunny part saying to myself "that warm sun is nice" and breathing slowly. But I still get to a point where I am gagging... 
I've decided I'm going to try and find out if I can carry water with me on the day during the run part. It isn't a far run but if I can just drink a bit on my way/pour water over myself to cool down a bit maybe I will be able to do it without walking!!! That is all I ask for! Thats all I want from this triathlon!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I would think they'd face trouble if they said you can't carry water with you on the race - if you passed out or something, it'd essentially be their fault and you could probably sue them.  My mom just ran a marathon and she carried a refillable drink bottle with her the entire way - and I know most marathons have regular water stops so that the runners can have a drink and/or pour water over their heads.  I know your tri will be shorter length/time than a marathon, but even so, with the heat and the exertion, I would imagine they have to allow you to have water!  That seems dangerously reckless if they disallow it.

If they don't allow you to carry water and you're afraid you'll overheat during the run - this is what my mom does, she carries a little bag of ice cubes with her and she sticks them under her hat and inside her sports bra, apparently that really helps her cool down.  She recently ran a marathon in Puerto Rico, and she said it was so so hot there that she was afraid she wouldn't be able to finish the race.  But then someone gave her a little bag of ice, and that was all she needed to cool down enough to finish.  So, maybe stash a little baggie of ice with your bike?  Or perhaps your sister or boyfriend could give you some ice and/or water as you start the run part (presuming they'll be there to cheer you on)?

Less than 2 weeks to go now, right?  I'm glad you finally got to do a practice swim!  It sounds like the water is still really cold though if you were worried about going into shock!  Hopefully it warms up a bit more before your tri!


----------



## dave13

What a pleasant surprise to discover your sister swimming with you.I don't think I could swim that far! It sounds like you should have no problem.

I can't imagine a rule not allowing you to carry water.It must be allowed,like cat-a-tonic said,the legal ramifications would be something.Five K's and tri-athalons are popular around here,they encourage proper hydration.

You train when you can,right? I'll have a smile on my face thinking of you running with a bag of ice on your head the day of the race.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Its tomorrow! I haven't had time to do a proper update recently. Had a lot going on. Its my sister's birthday today so we just went out for dinner and now I'm getting into bed! When I think about how I'm going to feel when its over I get excited, but when I think about the actual race I'm nervous! I have been training hard for this though. No reason why it won't go well. Just going to focus on that sense of achievement at the end! I'm also looking forward to coming back on here and telling you all about how it went and posting up my pic of me afterwards. 
Wish me luck guys!!! Got to try and forget about it now and get a good nights sleep!


----------



## dave13

LMV,I am very excited for you! You have put a lot of effort working towards this goal.I will be rooting for you and anxious to hear how it goes.I know you want to do well,but please have fun and enjoy yourself.

Good luck!!! I look forward to a finish line pic...and happy birthday to your sister too. 

                              Dave


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

LMV, I saw your finish line photo on facebook - very well done!  Did you manage to run the whole time without stopping to walk?  It looked to me like you were running across the finish line.  And it also looked like there were people behind you - so you didn't come in last, as you had feared.  I can't wait to hear more about it, but from the photo it looked like you did great!


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi everyone! 

I have only just had a chance to get onto crohns forum, as you can imagine yesterday was busy and then I have been working today.

So yes, I completed the triathlon! Unfortunately I did walk a tiny bit, the run section was quite busy when I was on it and I was obviously tired. There were other people walking and that made it too easy for me to as well! Also, I think I might have taken it a bit too fast. So my time was 41min29sec which I am SO happy with!! I was hoping for less than 50mins so that is great. 

So I have looked at all the results online and 159 women did the novice distance, and I came 98th! So thats not bad.! Also you can break it up into age group. So in my age group 20-25, there were 7 people, and I was 4th out of them! 

These are my times for each section: Total 41:29	Swim 5:23	 T1 2:24	Bike 16:12	   T2 1:05	  Run 16:25

Anyways, I would love to tell you more but I am tired from work and want to unwind for a bit before bed. I will come on soon to post pics. Ask me any questions you have!
x x x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

4th in your age group is fantastic!  Your time is excellent as well, beating your estimate by 9 minutes is awesome!  I can't wait to hear more about it and see more pics.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

LMV I saw your Facebook photo near the finish line. Congrats to you, dear! What an awesome thing to accomplish and quite the inspiration to others here on the forum! I know you worked really hard towards your goal. I'm really happy you were able to make it happen! :dusty: :dusty: :dusty:


----------



## dave13

So happy for you! You deserve to take a breather,I'm proud of you.I have to ask,did you have the ice bag on your head?

Look forward to your post and the pics.


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Omg, I can't believe it has been a month since I updated on here!

A month has passed since the triathlon and I wanted to account it to you in detail while it was fresh in my mind. And now its not fresh in my mind!

At least it has reminded me I need to put the pics up for you! And no dave - I didn't have ice on my head!

Its just been a fairly busy month with my friends wedding, the holiday, then getting back into the busy work routine. I think because I work evenings I don't come on here very much anymore because I just chill then go to bed when I get in. 

My training has stepped down a lot since the triathlon. I ran twice on holiday which I thought was quite good going! 

And now I'm just trying to work out what to do next, starting to step up the training again to work into my weekly routine. I've decided to change my gym which is a bit sad. I have an odd emotional attachment to my gym. Anyway I have decided its too expensive for how often I'm using it and it is actually a bit geographically out of my way. So I'm going to join my boyfriends gym now which is £15/month cheaper. Plus it means I don't have to pay extra when I go along with him. 

So I went to the gym yesterday and I'm off on a bike ride today!


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

I would feel a bit sad about changing gyms too!  I go to 2 different gyms (free little gym in the basement at work, and a big paid membership gym) and I would feel sad about leaving either one.  The gym is my happy place and it would feel a bit odd to start going to a different happy place!    I hope your boyfriend's gym turns out to be a lovely change though.  Saving that much money per month sounds like a good plan to me!  I only pay $10 per month for the gym I belong to (the price was my main reason for joining that particular gym!).

How's everything else going in your life?  It sounds like things with the boyfriend are still good?  How about work, have you had any other interviews or are you still at the same place (and is boyfriend your boss now, as I seem to recall something like that)?

I'm glad to hear you're still exercising!  I was a bit afraid that you'd be too burned out after the tri and would just stop altogether.  I'm very pleased to hear that you're still working out and are stepping things up a bit again!    So proud of all the work you've done and continue to do!


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I'd be HAPPY about changing gyms. LA Fitness is not the greatest place in my opinion but it's the only one near where I live and there's no excuses because it's two blocks away. 

It's really good to hear you are still well and willing to challenge yourself even outside of the marathon. Very inspiring


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

Chicago, is there a Planet Fitness near you?  That's the gym I belong to, I really like it for the price (only $10 per month, no contract, and it's open & staffed 24/7).  It's not fancy, there's no pool or anything like that, but it's got tons of cardio machines and weight machines which is really all I need.  And it's like 4 miles from my house, so I can get in a nice little warm-up by riding my bike there, and cool down by riding my bike home (much slower  ).


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

Hi everyone! So long since I have been on but life has been busy! 
Just wanted to give a quick update. 
My crohn's started to slip in the wrong direction a little recently so in the last few weeks I have had a colonoscopy and an MRI scan to try and see whats going on. They have also done a blood test to see if the infliximab is having the same effect.

I now have a NEW JOB! Finally! I have been looking for ages! I am now an office administrator for an ingredients broker near where I live. So its a food industry type job which is where I was trying to get work as it is related to my degree. Its a great starting point and two weeks in I already feel quite settled. Its actually strange but my crohns has really improved since being in this new job...

We actually had my work xmas do on Thursday and they put me and bf up in a really nice hotel, we played bowling and went for a meal. We didn't have to pay a thing all night apart from the taxi home. Was a really nice welcome to the company.

In other news I am still training to be a fitness instructor as I am still going to work on the weight loss programme a couple of evenings a week. So I am currently spending my weekends revising anatomy and physiology, nutrition and coming up with aerobics routines! 

Now I am in a job with normal office hours I am trying to come up with a new exercise routine so that I am exercising in the evenings after work. I am trying out a few classes to see what I like and have been to the gym the last two saturdays with BF. 

So a bit of a mix of news really but overall I think I am happy. Just waiting on the results of these tests now. I wish everyone a happy xmas and new year x x x x


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic

It sounds like all good things except for the Crohn's making a bit of a comeback.  I hope the test results are good and that things can be brought under control again quickly & easily.  Congrats on the job!!!  I know you've been looking for a new job for a while now so this is fantastic news!  It sounds like a good job too so that's great, I'm so happy for you.    And that's awesome too about you training to be a fitness instructor.  Please let me know how that goes, I've been toying with the idea of getting certified as a personal trainer so I'll be eager to hear how you do.


----------

